# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Outubro 2016



## Duarte Sousa (1 Out 2016 às 00:13)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto Português do Mar e da Atmosfera.


----------



## criz0r (1 Out 2016 às 02:22)

Muito bem vindo mês de Outubro, esperemos que nos possas trazer os últimos dias de calor e praia e a partir dai a mudança que já devia ter acontecido e que tanto esperamos.
A madrugada está tranquila por aqui com céu limpo e sem vento. A temperatura desce aos poucos e está nos 18,5ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Out 2016 às 02:25)

*16,4ºC*


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2016 às 10:22)

Boas

Mínima de 15,9ºC

Agora estão 19,2ºC, 70%Hr, vento nulo e céu nublado por nuvens altas

PS: que este mês traga muita chuva e trovoadas...


----------



## AndréFrade (1 Out 2016 às 10:57)

01 de Outubro

Bom dia,

Hoje bem mais fresco com a temperatura a rondar ainda os 19 graus. Nuvens altas.

Venha daí um mês tempestuoso.


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2016 às 16:13)

Dia como se previa mais ameno e não tão quente!

Máxima até ao momento de* 25,6ºC*

Agora estão 25,3ºC, 42%Hr, 1014,5hpa e vento nulo, a rajada máxima hoje vai em 32km/h


----------



## jonas_87 (1 Out 2016 às 17:06)

Boas,

Extremos:*15,1ºC* / *22,3ºC*
Vento moderado com rajadas pontualmente fortes.

O unico ponto de interesse dos próximos dias são as minimas, que irão descer bem nos locais de inversão.


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Out 2016 às 18:50)

Pelo menos o céu está interessante. 




*20,7°C*


----------



## miguel (1 Out 2016 às 19:26)

Máxima de 25,6ºC

Agora estão 21,0ºC e céu com muitas nuvens altas que com o por do sol tem umas cores brutais...


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Out 2016 às 19:37)

O melhor pôr do sol que já vi!








Tiradas em Linda-a-Velha, sem qualquer efeito. De cortar a respiração!


----------



## david 6 (1 Out 2016 às 19:44)

máxima: *25.5ºC*
minima: *13.0ºC*
actual: *19.9ºC*

próximas 2/3 noites vamos ter inversões

entretanto o por do sol aqui foi assim:


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Out 2016 às 20:44)

O pôr-do-sol de hoje  Brutal! As redes sociais já estão cheias de fotos, infelizmente não estava no melhor sítio para tirar foto...

De vez em quando existem estas combinações de luz e nuvens que são fenomenais! 

Mínima: *15,8ºC *
Máxima:* 26,9ºC
*
Temperaturas a entrar dentro dos limites do mês, felizmente.


----------



## Geopower (1 Out 2016 às 21:12)

A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo: noite fria a cheirar a outono. Vento moderado de norte.
Fica aqui o registo do final de dia fantástico:


----------



## TiagoLC (1 Out 2016 às 23:33)

Mais uma foto do pôr do sol de hoje:




Foi mesmo algo de outro mundo. Fantástico mesmo! A foto poderia estar melhor mas estava dentro do carro. 
*17,5°C*


----------



## Gilmet (1 Out 2016 às 23:33)

Boa noite,

1º de Outubro: *14,7ºC* a *22,7ºC*.

Dia agradável com vento fraco a moderado e céu em geral muito nublado por uma miscelânea de nuvens médias e altas. Fantástico pôr-do-Sol, como já foi dito anteriormente. De momento sigo com alguma frescura: 15,5ºC.


----------



## criz0r (2 Out 2016 às 02:38)

Boas madrugadas, tempo fresco também por aqui. A noite segue com 16,9ºC actuais.


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2016 às 03:12)

Frescura também por aqui, com 13,9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2016 às 11:46)

Boas,

Por aqui tive uma mínima outonal: *12,0ºC*
Hoje voltei a passar pelo Vale do Pisão/Cabreiro aka Congelador de Cascais.
Sai de casa com *13,2ºC*, cheguei ao vale, na zona mais fria estavam *7,0ºC*, hoje sim, senti bastante frio. A minima por lá deve ter caído aos 6ºC/5,8ºC.





Vale de pequenas dimensões mas com uma inversão muito forte.
O membro @belem também conhece este vale e respectiva inversão.



free image uploading


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2016 às 12:18)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *12,3ºC*, a mais baixa desde a primavera.

De momento, céu pouco nublado por Cumulus Fractus e 18,4ºC de temperatura. Vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## david 6 (2 Out 2016 às 13:00)

por aqui tive minima de *9.0ºC*

agora sigo com *21.8ºC* e vai se levantando o vento, em principio a minima hoje será mais baixa


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2016 às 14:11)

*19,2ºC*


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2016 às 15:02)

Boas

Mínima de 14,6ºC

Agora sol e 23,6ºC com vento nulo


----------



## bmelo (2 Out 2016 às 18:55)

esta noite tive 14.5ºC (mínima mais baixa destes últimos tempos)  e 23% humidade


----------



## Gilmet (2 Out 2016 às 19:00)

Boa tarde,

Máxima modesta de *20,8ºC*.

De momento já 19,4ºC em queda rápida, com céu pouco nublado por Cirrus e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (2 Out 2016 às 19:02)

Boas

Máxima de 24,2ºC

Rajada máxima 14km/h 

Agora estão 20,9ºC e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2016 às 19:27)

Boa tarde,

Extremos: *12,0ºC* / *19,4ºC*
(No vale do Pisão/Cabreiro os extremos devem ter sido 6ºC/21ºC)

Aqui ha sempre vento, ao inicio da manhã era nulo, mas a tarde soprou  fraco a moderado, a rajada máxima andou em torno dos *40 km/h/45 km/h*.

Neste momento, *16,5ºC*, está fresco.


----------



## david 6 (2 Out 2016 às 20:45)

minima: *9.0ºC*
maxima: *23.5ºC*
actual: *17.2ºC*

vou ter minima fresquinha em principio


----------



## DaniFR (2 Out 2016 às 21:18)

*13ºC*

Máxima: *21,9ºC*
Mínima: *9,1ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (2 Out 2016 às 21:46)

Mínima: *14,2ºC*
Máxima: *24,8ºC*

Finalmente temperaturas de jeito, vamos a ver se é desta que mudo definitivamente para o pijama de Inverno


----------



## jonas_87 (2 Out 2016 às 23:34)

O vento aumentou de intensidade, causou logo impacto na temperatura, subiu cerca de 1ºC.
16,6ºC.

Entretanto, a estação de Galamares,Sintra tem desaparecido sempre ao inicio da noite, mais uma estação que o Wunderground retira do mapa, por suposta suspeição, pobres coitados, terão que tirar milhares de estações por esse mundo fora.
Nem com uma vertente ( norte, da serra de Sintra) com mais de 400 metros de desnivel, e no vale da ribeira do Colares, lá vão. lol
A inversão segue nos 11,8ºC.
Fica o link para consultar os dados.

https://portuguese.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBOAS8#history


----------



## TiagoLC (2 Out 2016 às 23:42)

*16,5°C*. Já há algum tempo que não fazia esta temperatura a estas horas. A mínima deverá ser interessante.


----------



## criz0r (2 Out 2016 às 23:52)

Boa noite, mínima de 14,8ºC sendo a mais baixa desde os últimos 5 meses. De momento conto com 17,8ºC a descer lentamente.


----------



## david 6 (3 Out 2016 às 01:52)

*11.8ºC* aqui


----------



## david 6 (3 Out 2016 às 02:53)

*9.2ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2016 às 04:01)

Boa madrugada,

Temperatura estabilizada nos 13,3ºC. Não há vento na generalidade, excepto algumas momentâneas brisas.

Não existe nebulosidade baixa nas proximidades.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2016 às 09:51)

Dunas de Mira(3,4ºC), Praia da Rainha(4,8ºC) e Alvega(4,8ºC) apareceram com algum frio, a geada começa a espreitar. 



upload image online

Em termos de estações amadoras a tão conhecida Seiça, mostrou hoje o seu potencial, minima de *3,9ºC*.

http://www.weatherlink.com/user/focortes/index.php?view=summary&headers=1


----------



## criz0r (3 Out 2016 às 10:09)

Bom dia, hoje sim uma noite já com indícios de Outono por aqui com mínima de 13,4ºC. Já reparei entretanto que a Praia da Rainha andou a fazer das suas  . Sigo neste momento com céu pouco nublado (outra coisa não seria de esperar) , vento fraco e 17,7ºC.


----------



## DaniFR (3 Out 2016 às 11:04)

Bom dia 

Madrugada fria, a mínima desceu até aos *6,9ºC*. 

De momento, *15ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (3 Out 2016 às 11:35)

minima de *7.6ºC*

agora sigo com *19.1ºC*


----------



## miguel (3 Out 2016 às 12:08)

Boas

Mínima já baixa aqui para esta zona de 13,7ºC  

Agora estão 22,0ºC com vento nulo e muito sol.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2016 às 13:53)

Boa tarde,

Madrugada com potencial, mas foi debalde. Mínima de *12,5ºC*.

De momento sigo com 19,5ºC e vento fraco/nulo, sob céu pouco nublado por Cirrus Spissatus, especialmente na faixa NO-SO.


----------



## jonas_87 (3 Out 2016 às 19:25)

Boas tardes,

Extremos: *14,4ºC* /* 21,4ºC*
T.actual: *16,5ºC*

Vento  moderado.
Agora estão sempre finais de tarde frescos, o normal para a época.


----------



## Pedro1993 (3 Out 2016 às 20:06)

Madrugada muito fresca por aqui também, um colega meu disse-me que o termómetro do carro registava 5ºC pouco antes das 7 da manhã.
O dia embora ainda foi ameno, mas logo ao final da tarde notasse logo o arrefecimento.


----------



## Gilmet (3 Out 2016 às 20:19)

Boa noite,

Máxima de *21,4ºC*, nesta tarde amena marcada por céu muito nublado por Cirrus e Cirrostratus.

Actualmente sigo com apenas 15,9ºC, em mais um início de noite que promete ser fresca. Ausência de vento.


----------



## guisilva5000 (3 Out 2016 às 20:34)

Mínima:* 13,7ºC*
Máxima: *24,6ºC
*
Dia de céu quase limpo pintado de cirrus


----------



## TiagoLC (3 Out 2016 às 20:48)

Boa noite!
Extremos do dia:
Máxima: *23,0°C*
Mínima: *14,3°C *
Mais um dia razoavelmente fresco. Foi a primeira vez, neste outono, que saí de casa com casaco e calças.


----------



## homem do mar (3 Out 2016 às 22:53)

Boas dia já mais quente com a máxima a chegar aos 26.8 por agora 16.0.
A incrível Seiça já segue nos 10 graus.


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2016 às 00:00)

minima: *7.6ºC*
maxima: *26.7ºC*
actual: *14.4ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2016 às 00:40)

*15,9ºC*

Este marasmo atmosférico já enjoa.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Out 2016 às 00:43)

jonas_87 disse:


> *15,9ºC*
> 
> Este marasmo atmosférico já enjoa.


Pelo menos não está calor. 
*15,7°C*


----------



## criz0r (4 Out 2016 às 00:59)

Boa noite, mais do mesmo por aqui e actuais 16,0ºC a descer bem! Vamos ver até onde vai a mínima hoje.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Out 2016 às 03:05)

Madrugada fresca, porém, com a temperatura já muito estabilizada.

13,4ºC actuais.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2016 às 08:46)

Bom dia,

Minima de *14,6ºC.*
A temperatura actual está algo elevada, cerca de *18,3ºC.*
Vento moderado de leste.

Amanhã vai estar um dia quente.


----------



## criz0r (4 Out 2016 às 10:21)

Bom dia, mínima de 13,6ºC portanto mais 0,2ºC que ontem. Hoje tive bastante frio durante a noite, penso que derivado à alta humidade relativa que se fez sentir de madrugada. 
Aqui por Entrecampos sigo neste momento céu pouco nublado por alguns Cirrus e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (4 Out 2016 às 13:46)

Boa tarde,

A mínima acabou por descer aos *12,2ºC*.

De momento sigo já com 23,2ºC e céu muito nublado por Cirrus Spissatus, Cirrus Fibratus e Cirrostratus.
Vento fraco (< 15 km/h).


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2016 às 13:55)

Dia bem ameno, o que vale  é que sopra um vento moderado.
*23,4ºC
__________

TOP 5 - T.minimas - 03-10-2016
*
Dunas de Mira: 3,3ºC
Alvega: 4,5ºC
Praia da Rainha, Almada: 4,7ºC
Valdonas, Tomar: 5,8ºC
Vila Verde, Figueira da Foz: 6,2ºC


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2016 às 13:58)

minima ainda mais baixa hoje, de *6.4ºC*
sigo com *27ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2016 às 16:42)

Nortada moderada a forte,as árvores dançam bem.
Pontualmente surgem rajadas fortes.


----------



## miguel (4 Out 2016 às 16:53)

Boas

Mínima de 12,1ºC

Agora estão 26,8ºC, a máxima até agora foi de *27,6ºC*, ficando abaixo do previsto...


----------



## homem do mar (4 Out 2016 às 17:28)

boas mínima fresca de 9.2 a máxima foi de 28.2 por agora 24.1
Ps: O vento de vez em quando dá a sua graça com algumas rajadas um pouco mais fortes do que o habitual.


----------



## jonas_87 (4 Out 2016 às 18:39)

Ao final da manhã na serra,Pedra Amarela (cota 406 mts).
Estava vento moderado a forte e temperatura amena, na casa dos 20ºC.



upload img



click image upload


----------



## guisilva5000 (4 Out 2016 às 18:53)

Março, marçagão, manhãs de Inverno e tardes de Verão 

Mínima: *14,2ºC*
Máxima: *26,9ºC
*
À espera de um Outubro como o do ano passado* *


----------



## Pedro1993 (4 Out 2016 às 19:55)

Mais uma madrugada fresquinha.
mínina: 8.8ºC
máxima: 29.2ºC
actual: 20ºC


----------



## Gilmet (4 Out 2016 às 20:47)

Boa noite,

Dia feito, *12,2ºC* a *23,3ºC*.


De momento com 17,6ºC e vento fraco. Muitos Cirrus no céu, e alguns Stratus Fractus sobre a serra, como foi possível observar ao pôr-do-Sol:


----------



## david 6 (4 Out 2016 às 22:04)

minima: *6.4ºC*
maxima: *28.1ºC*
actual: *17.7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (5 Out 2016 às 02:44)

Madrugada mais amena, ainda assim fresca, com 14,9ºC e vento fraco (< 15 km/h).


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2016 às 07:26)

Ora boas,

Extremos de ontem:* 14,6ºC* /* 23,9ºC*

Dados da estação de referência.
Rajada máxima de* 60 km/h*
Velocidade máxima de vento: *43 km/h*
Aqui o valor da rajada máxima deve ter rondado os *65/70 km/h.*
Valores até interessantes, claramente os ultimos sopros da nortada, daqui adiante os ventos mais fortes serão sempre associados aos quadrantes de SO e NE.
A época da nortada finaliza com rajada máxima de *100 km/h*, para o ano ha mais, e quem sabe com os meus próprios dados,vamos ver.
______

A mínima de hoje foi mais alta: *16,7ºC.*
T.actual: *17,3ºC*

Espero uma máxima em torno dos *26/27ºC.*


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2016 às 10:00)

minima mais alta hoje mas mesmo assim foi de *8.1ºC*
agora sigo com *16.7ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (5 Out 2016 às 10:10)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *13,0ºC*, com algum nevoeiro durante a segunda metade da madrugada.

De momento sigo com 15,6ºC e céu praticamente limpo. Vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2016 às 10:32)

Boas

Mínima 15,7ºC

Agora bastante sol e tempo a aquecer a ver se hoje passa dos 30ºC que ontem ficou aquém do esperado...

Estão agora 20,3ºC, 68%Hr, 1016,9hpa e vento nulo


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2016 às 13:59)

*25,1ºC

____________*

Ontem, Alvega registou uns extremos valentes, *4,7ºC** / **31,2ºC** , *aquele troço do vale do Tejo é tramado*.  *


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2016 às 14:31)

A temperatura sobe bem, *26,2ºC*
Dia quente.


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2016 às 14:44)

aqui *31.1ºC*
*...*


----------



## miguel (5 Out 2016 às 18:44)

Boas

Máxima de *30,3ºC* ainda assim esperava um pouco mais! 

Rajada máxima 8km/h 

Agora estão 28,3ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (5 Out 2016 às 20:17)

Boas,

Extremos térmicos: *16,7ºC* / *26,8ºC*

Como se previa, dia quente.

Temperatura relativamente alta, ainda nos *20,6ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (5 Out 2016 às 23:04)

minima: *8.1ºC*
maxima: *31.6ºC*
actual: *17.1ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Out 2016 às 00:06)

Máxima:* 30,8ºC*
Mínima: *14,8ºC
*
Vamos a la playa


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2016 às 00:44)

Boa noite, excelente dia de praia hoje com a água relativamente boa a rondar os 18ºC-19ºC e vento de leste quase nulo. Entretanto começou a ficar já um pouco mais frio à medida que o fim da tarde ia chegando sendo que terá sido provavelmente o ultimo dia de Praia deste "Verão" tardio. Sigo neste momento com céu limpo, vento fraco e 17,9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Out 2016 às 01:39)

Actuais 13,8ºC com céu pouco nublado por Cirrus. Vento fraco (< 20 km/h).


----------



## david 6 (6 Out 2016 às 09:29)

minima de *8.6ºC*
actual *13.9ºC*


----------



## criz0r (6 Out 2016 às 10:14)

Bom dia, mínima em Almada de 14,5ºC depois de um dia quente como o de ontem. Sigo aqui por Entrecampos com céu pouco nublado por alguns Cirrus e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2016 às 11:19)

Boas,

Minima : *14,6ºC*

T.actual: *20,1ºC*

Praia da Rainha e Alvega a liderarem(litoral centro) nas mínimas horárias de hoje, *5,5ºC* e *4,5ºC* respectivamente. 
Ontem Pegões foi aos *34,0ºC*, temperatura máxima da rede IPMA, sempre quente aquela terra.
*
*


----------



## Gilmet (6 Out 2016 às 12:20)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *12,1ºC*.

Actuais 19,0ºC com vento fraco e céu pouco nublado por Cirrus Uncinus e Cirrocumulus.


----------



## miguel (6 Out 2016 às 12:22)

Boas

Mínima bem gélida para estes lados :P

*11,9ºC* 

Agora está também fresco, sigo com 19,6ºC e muita humidade 75%Hr o vento é nulo


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Out 2016 às 13:43)

Nevoeiro ao largo da serra da Arrábida há 1 hora atrás:
Por aqui estão *22,5°C* e o céu está pouco nublado por cirrus. Mais um belo dia de outono.


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Out 2016 às 16:10)

Por Alcobaça está a mesma pasmaceira de sempre estou farto deste tempo monótono, esperemos que a chuva regresse para a semana para acabar com a secura.


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2016 às 16:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Nevoeiro ao largo da serra da Arrábida há 1 hora atrás:
> Por aqui estão *22,5°C* e o céu está pouco nublado por cirrus. Mais um belo dia de outono.



Grande foto, a arrábida é bela de qualquer maneira.


----------



## António josé Sales (6 Out 2016 às 19:40)

Aqui a partir do fim do dia já arrefeceu bastante e de repente também já se nota mais humidade, já cheira a Outono.


----------



## TiagoLC (6 Out 2016 às 20:01)

jonas_87 disse:


> Grande foto, a arrábida é bela de qualquer maneira.


É mesmo! Há anos que vou lá e continuo impressionado com a cor da água e a paisagem incrível. É mesmo algo de outro mundo! Quando tiver paciência publico fotos que tirei há umas semanas.
-----------------------
Boas!
A noite já segue fresca, estando *17,6°C* neste momento. Este ar mais fresco compensa a monotonia atmosférica.


----------



## remember (6 Out 2016 às 20:20)

Boas, por aqui mais um dia ameno!

Máxima: 27.4ºC
Actual: 19.9ºC
Minima: 17ºC

Ao que parece chove para a semana...


----------



## guisilva5000 (6 Out 2016 às 20:54)

Mais um dia... O que vale é que as mínimas se estão a "comportar bem" xD

Mínima: *14,8ºC*
Máxima:* 27,3ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (6 Out 2016 às 21:07)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos: *14,6ºC* / *22,8ºC*

*16,3ºC* e vento..moderado com algumas rajadas, pois claro. lol

Venha lá essa chuva, já estou farto  de chegar a casa cheio de pó depois das voltas de bike, ao menos lama era um bom sinal...


----------



## Gilmet (6 Out 2016 às 21:29)

Boa noite,

Dia feito, *12,1ºC* a *20,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 15,5ºC, na habitual frescura destas noites de Outubro. Vento fraco (< 20 km/h).
Ao fim da tarde era visível o _capacete_ sobre a Serra de Sintra, porém, este já desapareceu.


----------



## Maria Papoila (7 Out 2016 às 09:29)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês muitas nuvens a passear no céu mas já há algumas abertas e uma brisa que sopra fraca mas sempre presente.  A Auriol marca 16º. De manhã e ao final do dia já não se dispensa um casibeque. Chegou o Outono!


----------



## criz0r (7 Out 2016 às 09:41)

Bom dia, noite fria com a mínima a chegar aos 13,4ºC. Sigo de momento com céu muito nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## david 6 (7 Out 2016 às 10:25)

minima hoje de *7.7ºC*
agora sigo com *13.2ºC* e 92% humidade está bastante nevoeiro


----------



## jonas_87 (7 Out 2016 às 11:01)

Boas,

Minima: 13,5ºC

Hoje  ainda registei grande parte da inversão no Pisão, *8,5ºC* às 8:15
Já fiz tantas medições por lá que dá para concluir que a diferença  nas minimas entre a minha casa e o fundo de vale, ronda em média os 6ºC/7ºC


----------



## António josé Sales (7 Out 2016 às 11:12)

Por aqui céu pouco nublado ou limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Out 2016 às 14:36)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *12,4ºC* (mais uma nesta casa), e actuais 20,4ºC com céu muito nublado por uma fina camada de Cirrus Fibratus.
Vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## miguel (7 Out 2016 às 14:56)

Boas

Mínima de 11,2ºC 

Agora muito sol o vento é fraco e a temperatura é de 20,5ºC com 70% de humidade


----------



## Pedro1993 (7 Out 2016 às 20:15)

O dia de hoje acordou com nevoeiro praticamente cerrado, com visibilidade inferior a 30 metros, hoje já parecia mesmo uma madrugada de Outono.
E depois de uma manhã de nevoeiro, ainda veio um dia de sol.


----------



## jonas_87 (8 Out 2016 às 09:14)

Boas,

Madrugada ventosa e o dia segue igual, a serra encontra-se com capacete.
Como é natural, a minima foi algo alta: *16,4ºC*


----------



## david 6 (8 Out 2016 às 13:59)

minima de *8.2ºC *(sétimo dia seguido com minimas abaixo dos 10ºC)
actual *26.3ºC*


----------



## miguel (8 Out 2016 às 14:56)

Boas

Mínima bem mais alta hoje 16,4ºC

O dia segue quentinho com 25,8ºC e sem vento nenhum que piora a sensação de calor. 

Máxima até agora de *26,1ºC*


----------



## homem do mar (8 Out 2016 às 19:08)

Boas mínima de 14.3 máxima de 25.2 por agora 20.6.

PS: não sei se alguém já tinha reparado mas o IPMA agora tem uma estação instaladas  nas ilhas selvagens, basta ir à observação horária do site para ver os registos desta estação


----------



## Gilmet (8 Out 2016 às 20:34)

Boa noite,

Dia feito: *14,5ºC* a *21,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com 16,2ºC, vento fraco a moderado (< 30 km/h) e céu muito nublado por Stratus Fractus.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2016 às 02:37)

Boa madrugada,

O ambiente pouco difere do meu último post, actuais 14,6ºC com vento fraco (< 20 km/h) e céu muito nublado por Stratus Fractus.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2016 às 12:55)

Bom dia,

Mínima de *14,1ºC*.

Actuais 19,7ºC com céu muito nublado por Cumulus Fractus e Stratus Fractus. Vento fraco (< 20 km/h).


----------



## david 6 (9 Out 2016 às 13:00)

minima mais alta hoje de *12.9ºC*
actual: *23.3ºC*


----------



## miguel (9 Out 2016 às 14:24)

Boas

Mínima de 16,1ºC

Agora sol com algumas nuvens a enfeitar e tempo ameno 21,8ºC sem ponta de vento


----------



## meko60 (9 Out 2016 às 19:27)

Boa tarde.
Mínima de 15,9ºC e máxima de 21,6ºC.Por agora sigo com 17,3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Out 2016 às 20:51)

Boa noite,

Máxima de *20,1ºC*.

De momento sigo já com 15,6ºC, pode ser que venha a ter uma nova mínima antes da meia-noite, porém nesta terra é sempre complicado haver descidas muito grandes durante a noite, ainda para mais tendo em conta o vento fraco mas constante (< 15 km/h), e alguma nebulosidade por perto.


----------



## jonas_87 (9 Out 2016 às 21:12)

Boas,

Dia mais fresco, a máxima subiu aos *19,3ºC*
A temperatura actual é a mínima do dia:* 15,9ºC
*
Espero chuva ao final da tarde, inicio de noite de terça-feira.

Algumas nascentes da serra estão se a ressentir bastante  desta ausência de chuva.
Um claro exemplo é fonte da Pedra das Três Irmãs, junto à Peninha, foi necessário colocar um acrescento para água não escorrer pela pedra.


----------



## guisilva5000 (9 Out 2016 às 23:01)

Mínima: *15,6ºC*
Máxima: *23,6ºC*

Temperaturas outonais, é de vez que deixo o pijama de Verão 
Noutras notícias, a ventania de ontem deixou-me constipado


----------



## homem do mar (9 Out 2016 às 23:56)

boas por aqui mínima de 16.2 a máxima foi de 27.3 por agora 17.4.

Venha lá essa chuvinha de terça feira já estamos a precisar dela


----------



## david 6 (10 Out 2016 às 00:07)

a minima acabou por ser agora junto à meia noite nos 12.0ºC


----------



## criz0r (10 Out 2016 às 00:24)

Boa noite, fim de semana bastante solarengo aqui por Almada mas muito ventoso sobretudo de madrugada. O dia 10 de Outubro inicia-se com céu limpo, vento moderado e 15,9ºC. Venha de lá o elemento mais precioso que já temos saudades dos dias "cinzentos" e instáveis  .


----------



## Gilmet (10 Out 2016 às 01:04)

Gilmet disse:


> (...) pode ser que venha a ter uma nova mínima antes da meia-noite (...)



 É, 15,1ºC actuais com praticamente as mesmas condições do último post.


----------



## Tufao André (10 Out 2016 às 01:35)

Boa noite!
Um dia verdadeiramente outonal finalmente, com temperaturas bem mais baixas e humidade elevada (mesmo durante a tarde), tendo dominado o céu pouco nublado ou limpo e vento moderado de N. Mais nublado por nuvens baixas durante a madrugada e manhã.
Extremos térmicos: *15,5ºC* / *20,4ºC*

Actuais *15,7ºC* em descida lenta com céu limpo e vento fraco... Hoje espero mínima um bocado mais baixa!


----------



## criz0r (10 Out 2016 às 09:43)

Bom dia, mínima mais baixa desde há 5 meses para cá e sem dúvida uma verdadeira noite de Outono. Registei 13,7ºC e a h.r deve ter tocado nos 100% visto que até água corria dos beirais.
Sigo com céu encoberto aqui por Entrecampos e ainda 16,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2016 às 09:50)

Boas,

De facto foi mesmo uma noite carregada de humidade.
Em termos de temperatura a termómetro do carro marcava *12ºC* ás 07:30, no terreno onde estaciono o carro faz sempre mais frio do que junto a casa.
Há uma "pequena inversão" naquele terreno.


----------



## Maria Papoila (10 Out 2016 às 10:26)

Bom dia,
Esta manhã estava cá um friozinho ... Acho que me vou passar para o sapato fechado. Agora no Marquês está o céu todo encoberto e o vento é fraco. Estão 16º


----------



## miguel (10 Out 2016 às 10:30)

Boas

Mínima de 11,0ºC

Agora nevoeiro e 18,2ºC, com 82%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## david 6 (10 Out 2016 às 10:48)

minima de *8.4ºC*
uma manhã com bastante nevoeiro, neste momento já levantou cá de baixo mas continua céu encoberto, sigo com *13ºC*


----------



## Gilmet (10 Out 2016 às 12:27)

Bom dia,

Madrugada de céu muito nublado/encoberto maioritariamente por Estratocumulus, e mínima (alta) de *14,1ºC*.

De momento sigo com 19,6ºC e ainda muita nebulosidade. O vento sopra fraco (< 20 km/h).


----------



## Tufao André (10 Out 2016 às 12:44)

Bom dia!
Mínima, como previsto, mais baixa hoje com apenas *13,6ºC*! Como já relatado, o dia aqui também acordou com muita nebulosidade baixa (sem nevoeiro) e só levantou há pouco tempo. Vento fraco do quadrante Oeste e ainda estão *18,8ºC* (em lenta subida) com 73% de HR. Destaque para o valor da humidade durante a madrugada que chegou muito perto dos 90%!!


----------



## david 6 (10 Out 2016 às 18:27)

minima: *8.4ºC*
maxima: *23.9ºC*
actual: *23.1ºC*

o céu só limpou por volta das 12h 

amanhã chuva


----------



## jonas_87 (10 Out 2016 às 19:44)

Ora boas noites,

Hoje de manhã foi curiosa a viagem habitual casa-trabalho, a temperatura subia e descia rapidamente á media que passava por pequenos vales aqui na zona, notava-se também alguma névoa dado a elevada HR.

Extremos: *12,7ºC */ *20,3ºC
*
Neste momento: *16,5ºC*


----------



## Pedro1993 (10 Out 2016 às 20:09)

Por aqui, mais um dia que acordou com bastante nevoeiro, que ainda permaneceu até perto da hora de almoço.


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Out 2016 às 09:16)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu bastante nublado e com aspecto de que pode pingar a qualquer momento, mas parece que chuva mesmo só vem amanhã. A temperatura é ± igual a ontem - 16ºC - mas a sensação é a de que está mais frio.


----------



## criz0r (11 Out 2016 às 10:06)

Bom dia, mínima de 13,7ºC pensei que tinha sido igual à de ontem mas ontem ficou-se pelos 13.4ºC. Entretanto mais uma noite de h.r muito alta com os telhados a "verter" água.
Em estágio neste momento a aguardar a chegada das primeiras chuvas do Outono, sigo neste momento com céu muito nublado por Altostratus opacus, vento fraco e 17,3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2016 às 10:18)

Boas,

T.minima: *13,2ºC*

Céu cinzento, vento fraco e *18,0ºC.*
Dia excelente para  testar os Rs´s.

Mais umas horas e o vento roda para o quadrante SO, venha lá essa chuva.
Para logo espero vento moderado forte, mesmo sendo do SO, também entra com intensidade, não fosse esta uma terra ventosa o ano inteiro.


----------



## david 6 (11 Out 2016 às 13:11)

minima de *7.7ºC*
céu muito nublado com *20.9ºC*

modo on "à espera da chuva"


----------



## bmelo (11 Out 2016 às 13:28)

VENHA ELA !


----------



## criz0r (11 Out 2016 às 15:07)

Boa tarde, por aqui uma boa aberta neste momento com o sol a espreitar e o céu a querer limpar encontrando-se parcialmente nublado, no entanto deverá ser de pouca duração sendo que a partir do final da tarde ou mesmo antes o cenário já deverá ser outro. 20,3ºC actuais.


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Out 2016 às 15:25)

Boa tarde por aqui céu em geral muito nublado com pequenas abertas, á espera da tão desejada chuva.


----------



## david 6 (11 Out 2016 às 15:30)

esta tarde céu abriu, já com boas abertas, sigo com *23.2ºC* (se deus quiser amanhã por esta hora pode haver abertas mas intercaladas com aguaceiros/trovoadas )
entretanto a chuva de logo à noite já chegou ao Litoral Norte, ela que venha


----------



## TekClub (11 Out 2016 às 18:00)

já chegou a   por aqui...


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2016 às 18:00)

Boas tardes,

O radar está cá com um aspecto. 
Por aqui estão *19,3ºC,* após máxima de *22,1ºC.*
Curioso que houve uma aberta valente entre as 14:30/16:30, muito sol.

Nuvens baixas a entrarem, o Santuário da Peninha já não se vê daqui, isto significa que o nevoeiro está acima a cota 460 mts.


----------



## criz0r (11 Out 2016 às 18:04)

Confirma-se também por aqui, efectivamente houve uma "bonança" antes da animação  . Começa a entrar nebulosidade baixa e o vento já conta com algumas rajadas consideráveis.


----------



## AMFC (11 Out 2016 às 18:09)

Assim que começar a chover vou lá fora inspirar o ar de terra molhada, é do melhor


----------



## Candy (11 Out 2016 às 18:40)

Boas,
Por Peniche começou a chover. Por enquanto chuva miúda. O vento aumentou de intensidade na última hora e já abana bem as árvores. 
Infelizmente continuamos sem poder contar com a Estação Meteorológica do Cabo Carvoeiro que continua sem debitar dados. Situação que se arrasta desde o início da primavera


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Out 2016 às 18:50)

Por aqui já vai pingando mais ainda nada de especial


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2016 às 18:54)

Boa tarde! Aqui já começou a chover!


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2016 às 19:01)

Boa tarde!
A máxima não passou dos *21,4°C* e a mínima foi fresca, de *14,0°C*. Por agora sigo com *18,8°C*, vento fraco a moderado de sul e céu bastante nublado por nuvens médias e altas. Que venha a bendita chuva.


----------



## homem do mar (11 Out 2016 às 19:10)

eh eh já chove a máxima foi de 21.9 a mínima de 16.6 por agora 20.6 mas com tendência a descer devido a esta chuva.


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Out 2016 às 19:11)

Por aqui o dia de hoje foi bem cinzento, depois de mais uma madrugada de nevoeiro bem cerrado.
Parece que a chuva está prestes a "rebentar".


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Out 2016 às 19:18)

Peço desculpa coloquei a minha última mensagem no litoral norte em vez do litoral centro enganei-me LOL, entretanto por aqui ainda só caem alguns pingos.


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2016 às 19:20)

Aqui a espera dessa frente que não parece já nada de especial.. ver se dá para 2 ou 3mm

17,7ºC


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Out 2016 às 19:34)

Aqui já chove fraco a moderado vamos ver o que a noite nos reserva


----------



## guisilva5000 (11 Out 2016 às 19:35)

Estas temperaturas <3

Máxima: *21,3ºC*
Mínima: *13,7ºC*

Chuvinha a caminho


----------



## david 6 (11 Out 2016 às 19:40)

minima: *7.7ºC*
maxima: *23.8ºC*
actual: *18.7ºC*
está quase  mas sinceramente pelo menos a olhar pelo radar pensava que ia ser melhor


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2016 às 19:45)

Hoje a máxima não passou dos *21,5ºC 

*


----------



## criz0r (11 Out 2016 às 19:49)

É só para avisar que.. está a chover!  

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2016 às 19:49)

Chove fraco.


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (11 Out 2016 às 19:54)

Por aqui já chove.

Sigo com 69% de Humidade relativa.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2016 às 20:06)

Por aqui apenas um borrifos, que nem deram para acumular nada.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2016 às 20:17)

Frente bastante enfraquecida, os acumulados não deverão ser nada de especial:





Parou de chover e o céu apresenta algumas abertas.


----------



## ct5iul (11 Out 2016 às 20:26)

Venho por este meio informar que foi alterado o cristal da frequência do pluviómetro da estação do MetoAjuda esperamos que com esta alteração o sistema de rega de uma escola próxima da Estação Metrológica não interfira nos dados de pluviosidade da estação do MetoAjuda.

Relembro que esta estação metrológica e totalmente autónoma trabalhando a energia solar, assim como a internet que vem por uma rede WI-FI interna de Radioamador num link de 5.5GB.
Por o link de internet estar a 25km de distancia poderá por vezes haver uma perda de sinal da mesma ,não garantindo atualizações em tempo real dos dados.


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Out 2016 às 20:29)

Esta frente é uma porcaria vamos ver se manha chove como deve ser, já agora alguém me pode dizer se a seguir a esta frente vai haver oura frente?


----------



## Pedro1993 (11 Out 2016 às 20:38)

Por aqui já caiu uns pingos, que já deixou no ar o cheiro a terra molhada, e já molhou o chão, mas neste momento já parou .


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2016 às 20:41)

António josé Sales disse:


> Esta frente é uma porcaria vamos ver se manha chove como deve ser, já agora alguém me pode dizer se a seguir a esta frente vai haver oura frente?


Sim, neste momento a frente quente está a atravessar o território, e uma nova frente fria vem logo atrás:


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Out 2016 às 20:44)

Ok muito obrigado pela explicação Tiagolco eu estava na dúvida mas assim já estou esclarecido.


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2016 às 20:47)

António josé Sales disse:


> Ok muito obrigado pela explicação Tiagolco eu estava na dúvida mas assim já estou esclarecido.


De nada! E digamos que a chuva "mais a sério" só chega com essa frente.


----------



## Maria Papoila (11 Out 2016 às 20:48)

E já chove em Lisboa ...


----------



## david 6 (11 Out 2016 às 20:56)

por aqui começou a pingar agora  e o vento aumentou de intensidade

Tiagolco ainda bem que falaste nisso porque eu estava me a assustar com um frente tão fraca


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2016 às 21:01)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui começou a pingar agora  e o vento aumentou de intensidade
> 
> Tiagolco ainda bem que falaste nisso porque eu estava me a assustar com um frente tão fraca


Achei estranho ser tão fraquinha então fui pesquisar. 
Nada está perdido!


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Out 2016 às 21:09)

Bem por aqui está neste momento a chover moderado vá lá vá lá.


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Out 2016 às 21:11)

EU quero é chuva "torrencial" vamos ver se essa  segunda frente é melhor que a primeira.


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2016 às 21:26)

Chuva fraca
*0,5 mm*


----------



## TiagoLC (11 Out 2016 às 21:27)

Chove bem, finalmente.


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (11 Out 2016 às 21:32)

Continua a chover...
Temp: 15,6ºC 
HR: 83%


Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2016 às 21:40)

Acumula lentamente.
*1,3 mm
17,9ºC*


----------



## jonas_87 (11 Out 2016 às 22:25)

*5,6 mm* por aqui.
*10,9 mm* no Linhó.
Boa rega na zona Este da Serra.


----------



## vortex (11 Out 2016 às 22:36)

Boas!Começou a cair bem agora aqui por Brejos de Azeitão.


----------



## António josé Sales (11 Out 2016 às 22:45)

Por aqui continua a chover moderado mas a frente já está quase a acabar de passar resta-me esperar pela próxima.


----------



## david 6 (11 Out 2016 às 22:47)

aqui continua chuva fraca, agora está em modo chuviscos o "molha parvos" está dificil aparecer algo de jeito


----------



## jotasetubal (11 Out 2016 às 22:53)

Já chove por Setúbal. Nada de extraordinário, mas já molha. 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (11 Out 2016 às 22:59)

chuva moderada  já dá para ouvir lá fora


----------



## criz0r (11 Out 2016 às 22:59)

Boa noite, primeira molha do Outono! Cheguei agora mesmo a casa e apanhei um período de chuva forte, entretanto acalnou mas continua a chover agora fraco. Temperatura nos 18,1ºC.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2016 às 23:04)

Chove moderado e o acumulado é de 1,0mm até agora! A rajada máxima foi de 40km/h

17,3ºC


----------



## vortex (11 Out 2016 às 23:04)

Acumulado até agora 4,8mm com HR em 94%,temp.16,9ºC  e vento de S/SW a rondar os 30Kmh.


----------



## srr (11 Out 2016 às 23:09)

Acumulado de 5.5 mm, com 15ª.


----------



## miguel (11 Out 2016 às 23:12)

Chove bem!!
2,0mm
17,2ºC
1008,9hpa


----------



## Geopower (11 Out 2016 às 23:14)

Boa rega por Telheiras. Chove desde as 20.30H. Neste momento chuva fraca e vento moderado de SW. 19,7ºC


----------



## luismeteo3 (11 Out 2016 às 23:14)

Boa noite. Choveu bem, e está tudo ensopado. Agora passou a aguaceiros muito fracos... esta frente fria que vem atrás da primeira frente quente que passou, será alguma coisa de interessante? Obrigado.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Out 2016 às 00:05)

Em Coimbra, a primeira frente rendeu *8,9mm*. 

Vamos lá ver o que nos reserva a frente fria. Parece ter bom aspecto:


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2016 às 00:09)

8,3 mm acumulados, not bad

Que venham os pós-frontais, a melhor parte!


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2016 às 00:19)

Temperatura estagnada nos *17,9°C *há horas. 
Este cheirinho a chuva...já tinha saudades. Fico à espera de trovoada, amanhã/hoje.


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2016 às 00:20)

A frente deu 4,8mm

Venha agora o melhor o pos frontal..

17,7ºC


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2016 às 00:37)

acumulado *3.3mm*
16.7ºC
parou agora de chover só cai meia duzia de pingos, fico aguardado para um dia em cheio (espero) de pos frontal


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Out 2016 às 01:16)

A superficie frontal fria já passou?


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2016 às 03:08)

Boa madrugada,

Dia ameno e húmido o de ontem, com algumas abertas durante a manhã e até meados da tarde, e precipitação já ao anoitecer. Acabou por não ser tanta quanto previsto, mas ainda teremos alguns aguaceiros amanhã. 

10-10-2016: *14,1ºC* a *20,1ºC*
11-10-2016: ~ *13ºC* a *20ºC*

De momento sigo com 16,4ºC, estáveis. Céu encoberto e alguns borrifos. Vento nulo.





António josé Sales disse:


> A superficie frontal fria já passou?



Deverá ter passado ao início da madrugada. Excerto da carta do MetOffice para as 00:00 UTC (01:00 local):


----------



## ct5iul (12 Out 2016 às 07:19)

Venho por este meio informar que foi alterado o cristal da frequência do pluviómetro da estação do MetoAjuda esperamos que com esta alteração o sistema de rega de uma escola próxima da Estação Metrológica não interfira nos dados de pluviosidade da estação do MetoAjuda.

Relembro que esta estação metrológica e totalmente autónoma trabalhando a energia solar, assim como a internet que vem por uma rede WI-FI interna de Radioamador num link de 5.5GHZ
Por o link de internet estar a 25km de distancia poderá por vezes haver uma perda de sinal da mesma ,não garantindo atualizações em tempo real dos dados.

http://m.meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/estação-online/


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2016 às 07:32)

Boas,

Ontem por aqui acumulou *6,4 mm*, hoje segue no *1 mm*.
O Linhó é tramado, ontem somou *14 mm*, hoje segue nos *2,2 mm*.


Em termos de temperatura mínima, da madrugada, pois a mínima do dia não será esta, foi de *16,1ºC*.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2016 às 08:07)

No radar já se observa aguaceiros intensos do pos-frontal em aproximação da linha de costa, vão entrar aqui perto vamos ver.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2016 às 08:36)

Ha minutos atrás, os pontos mais altos da serra a espreitarem.



uploading pictures


----------



## criz0r (12 Out 2016 às 08:48)

Bom dia, aguaceiro forte pelas 5h da manhã o suficiente para já não ter conseguido dormir desde aí. Neste momento já por Entrecampos registo céu encoberto e vento fraco. Não apanhei chuva desde que saí de casa mas não deve tardar muito.
Actuais 16,9ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2016 às 09:07)




----------



## AMFC (12 Out 2016 às 09:20)

Esta instabilidade trouxe precipitação a todo o país, umas zonas mais que outras, como é normal, mas já foi um facto bem positivo.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2016 às 09:30)

Bom dia!
A madrugada foi chuvosa. Sigo com *17,7°C* e céu muito nublado. Como sou um sortudo, aposto que vou apanhar esses aguaceiros quando estiver a sair de casa.


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Out 2016 às 09:31)

Bom dia,
Aqui no Marquês céu nublado e vento fraco. O piso está seco mas vê-se bem que choveu de noite. O termómetro marca 17º - mais um que ontem - mas continuo com a sensação de arrefecimento em relação ao dia anterior. O ar está limpo e fresco. Bem vindo Senhor Outono


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Out 2016 às 10:10)

Bom dia...
Por fim... chuva! E que bem soube dormir ao som dela!

Por aqui parecem estar a aproximar-se aguaceiros vindos do Atlântico... para já não me parece que tragam aparato electrico... mas parece me que crescem já algumas nuvens de convecção a SW de Cascais.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (12 Out 2016 às 10:37)

Já chove!


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2016 às 10:39)

Bom dia!

*17,1ºC* e aguaceiros a caminho


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2016 às 10:42)

tem estado sempre a chuviscar (parou há uma meia hora), os aguaceiros estão a chegar agora à nossa zona eles que venham


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2016 às 10:43)

Boas

Ontem a frente fria deixou 4,8mm até as meia noite!

De madrugada apenas acumulou 1,0mm que é o que registo até esta altura... A ver se vem umas abertas para isto aquecer e venha depois o pos frontal para a tarde e noite :P

17,7ºC


----------



## joaoantoniovaz (12 Out 2016 às 12:14)

Já se ouve a trovoada bem perto.

Temp.: 15,6ºC
HR: 86%


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2016 às 12:24)

Boa tarde. Por aqui volta a chuva...

Edit: Chuva torrencial agora! Fátima preparem-se!


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Out 2016 às 12:25)

Por aqui acabou de cair um aguaceiro bastante intenso e durante a madrugada também choveu vamos ver o que o dia nos reserva.


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2016 às 12:31)

diluvio!


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2016 às 12:34)

Está um eco roxo-vermelho para entrar entre Lourinhã e Torres Vedras...

Edit: Vai entrar por Peniche...


----------



## bmelo (12 Out 2016 às 12:36)

peço desculpa pela pergunta, alguém sabe alguem código de como ter premium no Weather Underground ?


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2016 às 12:37)

TROVOADA! belo trovão que acabei de ouvir 
mas já foi depois de passar por mim que já parou de chover


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2016 às 12:39)

Dilúvio agora! Fátima preparem-se!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (12 Out 2016 às 12:50)

luismeteo3 disse:


> *Dilúvio agora! Fátima preparem-se!!!*


Foi um eco amarelo... aliviou agora, mas choveu bem!


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2016 às 13:01)

deve ter sido neste momento quando fez o trovão, infelizmente só fez um, mas já foi bom para matar saudades 







a minha visão era esta:


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2016 às 13:06)

Boa tarde,

Madrugada e manhã de alguns aguaceiros. Mínima de *16,3ºC*.

Actualmente, 20ºC e céu muito nublado por Cumulus Fractus e Cumulus Mediocris. Mas vem lá coisa...


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2016 às 14:06)

Que chuvada fenomenal!


----------



## AMFC (12 Out 2016 às 14:17)

A célula fortaleceu-se mesmo na tua zona   A tarde promete.


Tiagolco disse:


> Que chuvada fenomenal!


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Out 2016 às 14:21)

Por aqui aguaceiro forte neste momento


----------



## criz0r (12 Out 2016 às 14:24)

Boas, aguaceiro forte aqui em Entrecampos, livrei-me de boa até porque vim agora da rua.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2016 às 14:30)

Por aqui só agora começam a caír algumas pingas! 18,9ºC e vento moderado (20-40 km/h).


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2016 às 14:33)

AMFC disse:


> A célula fortaleceu-se mesmo na tua zona   A tarde promete.


Pois fortaleceu. Por esta não estava à espera. 
Deixo aqui uma foto depois do aguaceiro ter passado:


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2016 às 14:39)

Chove bastante por Cascais.


----------



## bmelo (12 Out 2016 às 14:40)

caem boas pingas por aqui... 20.6ºC  86%


----------



## criz0r (12 Out 2016 às 14:52)

Atrás do edifício onde trabalho vejo múltiplas "Torres" e muita escuridão, vamos ver o que me reserva a tarde


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2016 às 15:11)

Para nordeste:


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2016 às 15:16)

tá a passar a Norte, só vou apanhado uns chuviscos da parte sul das células que vão em fila a passar a norte daqui, acho que tenho de esperar por aquelas que estão a chegar a Lisboa neste momento porque essas são um pouco mais a sul

19.6ºC, 6.1mm


----------



## carla_francisco (12 Out 2016 às 15:19)

Aqui em Sassoeiros foi assim:


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (12 Out 2016 às 15:20)

Ha um aviso de aguaceiros que poderao ser de granizo...parece-vos que vai acontecer? E que sou dos Acores e esta é a primeira depressao que apanho no Continente. Com cerca de 19 graus nunca ninguem pensaria em granizo nos Acores...

Enviado do meu ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 7041X através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (12 Out 2016 às 15:24)

Célula enorme que penso estar a descarregar bem na margem sul, o cenário a Sul está assim,






[



Mais uma bela formação,


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2016 às 15:26)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Ha um aviso de aguaceiros que poderao ser de granizo...parece-vos que vai acontecer? E que sou dos Acores e esta é a primeira depressao que apanho no Continente. Com cerca de 19 graus nunca ninguem pensaria em granizo nos Acores...
> 
> Enviado do meu ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 7041X através de Tapatalk


Não é impossível, mas parece que já estamos na reta final de aguaceiros, isto olhando pelo radar.


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2016 às 15:29)

esta é a minha vista para N, isto é foto de telemovel, ao vivo isto está negro, mete respeito


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2016 às 15:30)

carla_francisco disse:


> Aqui em Sassoeiros foi assim:


Fotos fenomenais!


----------



## carla_francisco (12 Out 2016 às 15:33)

Também fiz dois vídeos (mas as fotos mostram melhor a "coisa", na minha opinião).

Um para o lado de Carcavelos:

Outro para o lado de Oeiras:


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2016 às 15:42)

vai chovendo fraco, teve um ou outro periodo mais moderado mas voltou a fraco, infelizmente estou só a apanhar com a parte sul da linha de células, era estar mais meia duzia de km mais para N que apanhava com a linha toda


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Out 2016 às 15:51)

A minha questão é aqui no litoral centro ainda vão ocorrer mais aguaceiros hoje? é que pelo radar não parece a não ser que volte a chover lá mais para a noite.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2016 às 15:54)

António josé Sales disse:


> A minha questão é aqui no litoral centro ainda vão ocorrer mais aguaceiros hoje? é que pelo radar não parece a não ser que volte a chover lá mais para a noite.


Há mais aguaceiros no oceano:


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Out 2016 às 16:04)

ok obrigado


----------



## tomalino (12 Out 2016 às 16:10)

Boa tarde,

Aguaceiros fortes em Lisboa.

Há pouco passou uma shelf cloud a norte daqui (Campo Grande):


----------



## Ruipedroo (12 Out 2016 às 16:11)

Azorean Storm Buster disse:


> Ha um aviso de aguaceiros que poderao ser de granizo...parece-vos que vai acontecer? E que sou dos Acores e esta é a primeira depressao que apanho no Continente. Com cerca de 19 graus nunca ninguem pensaria em granizo nos Acores...
> 
> Enviado do meu ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 7041X através de Tapatalk


Não é só a temperatura à superfície que conta. A temperatura nos níveis altos também é tão ou mais importante. Por isso é que caem saraivadas em algumas zonas com 30°C ou mais.


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2016 às 16:18)

chove moderado  agora é que deve de ficar persistente durante uns minutos, mas não espero mais que isso


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2016 às 16:19)

Vai caindo os últimos pingos por aqui deste evento que iniciou ontem a noite...total acumulado hoje 2,8mm e ontem 4,8mm, são 7,6mm no total que é a precipitação mensal até agora, vendo o que vem ai nos proximos dias não augura nada de bom para o total mensal... trovoada é mais um fiasco. 

Máxima hoje 20,2ºC
Agora estão 16,1ºC, 89%Hr, 1003,4hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Gilmet (12 Out 2016 às 16:19)

Óptimos registos pessoal! 

Por aqui atingi uma nova mínima do dia depois da precipitação que caiu há pouco: *16,1ºC*. Veremos se se fica por aqui.

Actuais 16,9ºC e céu encoberto por Altostratus, maioritariamente. Vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2016 às 16:22)

O céu começa a clarear.
*17,4°C*
Situação atual:


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2016 às 16:33)

vai chovendo em em geral moderado por vezes fraco mas persistente, atingi a minima do dia agora  *15.8ºC*


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2016 às 16:52)

O único destaque do dia é mesmo a mínima do dia a ser feita agora a meio da tarde com 15,5ºC

15,5ºC
92%Hr
2,8mm
e já não chove nem deve chover...


----------



## AMFC (12 Out 2016 às 16:53)

Por aqui fechou-se a torneira, uma chuva bem vinda , mas nada que mereça relevo.


----------



## Pedro1993 (12 Out 2016 às 17:11)

A noite de ontem foi regada por aguaceiros moderados, bem como o dia de hoje até cerca das 16 horas, embora com algumas interrupções. 
Já apetece tem um casaco á mão, porque notasse algum arrefecimento.
O acumulado de ontem não chegou a 6mm, e o de hoje ficou pelos 10.67mm, apesar de já não ser mau ainda não amaciou a terra mais do que meio dedo, e arvores de pomar que estão cobertas com palha á volta, lá debaixo a terra está completamente seca ainda.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2016 às 17:39)

O céu abriu bem. Mal o sol começou a espreitar, os melros resolveram sair das tocas e aproveitaram para tomar banho nas poças da estrada. 
*17,8°C*
Já não espero mais chuva hoje.


----------



## Geopower (12 Out 2016 às 17:43)

Tarde de aguaceiro fracos. Vento fraco de SW. 19.4ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (12 Out 2016 às 17:53)

Um ou dois aguaceiros intensos na zona do Campo Pequeno durante a tarde, depois mais fracos na generalidade. Agora céu com abertas.


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2016 às 18:04)

aqui terminou de chover agora, o sol já espreita, foi mesmo até ao fim que até deu arco iris aqui fica foto:


----------



## António josé Sales (12 Out 2016 às 18:09)

Por aqui o sol ja apareceu hoje nao deve chover mais nao me posso queixar ate choveu bem o problema e que a terra estava tao seca que tem de continuar a chover mais para a amolecer, vamos ver o que os proximos dias nos reservam.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2016 às 18:24)

Já tinha saudades desta frescura gélida dos pós-frontais 

A partir das 14h, temperatura sempre a descer e só agora é que tentou subir, falhando.

Máxima: *19,4ºC  *
Mínima = Atual: *15,9ºC
*
Rajadas mais "intensas" com a passagem do aguaceiro, mas da ordem dos *20 km/h * É estranho ver a zona da estação de Queluz sem a ventania habitual lol

Acumulado: *4,3 mm *


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2016 às 18:41)

interessante a traseira dos aguaceiros desta tarde 







PS: agora com o céu mais limpo começo a ver bigornas para W


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2016 às 18:58)

desculpem o double post, mas também achei interessante a vista para W, basicamente vejo 3 torres


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2016 às 19:11)

Também vejo essas torres, mesmo aqui para NW. Para Sul está a passar um monstro que quase nem cabe na foto, mas não larga nada.

Parece que houve desenvolvimento vertical, mas ficou por aí...

Edit: Que bela surpresa, célula mesmo por cima de mim


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2016 às 19:51)

Parece que os aguaceiros ainda não desistiram de nós. 
Chove moderado. 
Edit: Que chuvada!!!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2016 às 20:01)

DILUVIO TOTAL, NUNCA VI TANTA CHUVA A CAIR DESDE O ANO PASSADO 

Pelo menos 15 minutos de chuva forte, célula não larga a zona...

Edit: Pelo radar, eco amarelo na minha zona desde as 19h40 e continua a chover torrencialmente, com períodos de muito forte.

Célula estacionária?


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2016 às 20:10)

Passou-se ali qualquer coisa entre as 19 e 20 horas em Silveira, Torres Vedras.





PS: Registem-se no site do Netatmo, estas estações são um excelente complemento das restantes redes. Em termos de pluviometros em regra geral têm excelentes leituras.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2016 às 20:11)

guisilva5000 disse:


> DILUVIO TOTAL, NUNCA VI TANTA CHUVA A CAIR DESDE O ANO PASSADO
> 
> Pelo menos 15 minutos de chuva forte, célula não larga a zona...


A célula mãe a afetar-te e a célula filha a afetar-me


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Out 2016 às 20:19)

E o que chove agora ...?! Ui Só de galochas (novas claro!  )


----------



## thunderstorm87 (12 Out 2016 às 20:21)

Boa noite aqui por Almada nada de chuva


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2016 às 20:36)

jonas_87 disse:


> Passou-se ali qualquer coisa entre as 19 e 20 horas em Silveira, Torres Vedras.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Basicamente o que acabou de acontecer em Belas numa menor escala, provavelmente também caíram quase 20 mm entre as 19h40 e as 20h20.

Núcleo da depressão perto =» Células a deslocarem-se devagar

O radar como é de 5 em 5 minutos não dá quase informação nenhuma da intensidade, de certeza que tive ecos quase no roxo.

Odivelas deve estar sob diluvio neste momento, resto da AML preparem-se que vem aí uma fila! 

Zona Norte de Lisboa com uma valente e perigosa bomba:


----------



## jonekko (12 Out 2016 às 20:42)

Pela Ramada nem pinga mas sei que na Pontinha choveu bem há momentos


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2016 às 20:47)

A máquina fotográfica está à janela à espera que algo de mais interessante aconteça.
*16,8°C*


----------



## fhff (12 Out 2016 às 21:00)

jonas_87 disse:


> Passou-se ali qualquer coisa entre as 19 e 20 horas em Silveira, Torres Vedras..



Talvez o que se tenha passado tenha sido isto...tirada de Sintra, para Norte.


----------



## Teya (12 Out 2016 às 21:01)

Por aqui, Olival Basto, tem estado a chover bastante desde as 20h. Neste momento, continua a chover com grande intensidade


----------



## Teya (12 Out 2016 às 21:19)




----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2016 às 21:21)

fhff disse:


> Talvez o que se tenha passado tenha sido isto...tirada de Sintra, para Norte.



Excelente, grande foto, pois só pode ter sido uma célula desse calibre.
E não é que aquela zona levou com outro celula brutal.


imageupload

*34,2 mm* acumulados!
___

Já agora parabéns a todos pelos registos, grandes fotos.
Infelizmente não consegui fazer o seguimento e prestar atenção, valores mais altos se levantaram, dia de muito trabalho.
_______

T.máxima: *20,8ºC*
Acumulado: *2,6 mm*


----------



## windchill (12 Out 2016 às 21:23)

Teya disse:


>



Bela aguada!


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2016 às 21:24)

Teya disse:


>



Apanhaste a "minha" célula! 

A fabricação de células acabou, das 19h30 às 21h não parou de chover aqui...


----------



## jonekko (12 Out 2016 às 21:24)

Incrível como aqui na Ramada não chove


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2016 às 21:33)

aqui falta o "quase" esses aguaceiros nocturnos estão quase a chegar, já noto o céu nublado mas ainda nada, 14.1ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2016 às 21:34)

Acho que por hoje a torneira fechou. Está fresquinho.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2016 às 21:37)

Amadora, Odivelas e Lisboa sob grande chuva, provavelmente a célula já está no Tejo.
Zona Norte de Lisboa continua uma festa, chuva e mais chuva...
Aviões a darem a volta ao Tejo para não entrar na célula.


----------



## jonas_87 (12 Out 2016 às 21:41)

Céu a limpar nas próximas horas, madrugada de inversões a caminho.


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2016 às 21:41)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Aviões a darem a volta ao Tejo para não entrar na célula.


Sim, é verdade. Estou a fazer fotografias noturnas e eis que aparece um avião à frente e parecia estar a levantar voo (é raro ver isso por aqui.)


----------



## Maria Papoila (12 Out 2016 às 21:48)

A chuva passou e está um ar fresco, limpo e extremamente agradável. O termómetro marca 16ºC.


----------



## guisilva5000 (12 Out 2016 às 21:51)

*Imagens tiradas +- 19h*

NW





Sul





*Vídeo da célula +-19h55* (Sim a qualidade é má  Tive que aumentar o brilho para se ver melhor, desculpem se está muito berrante)


Conselho: Vejam num formato pequeno.

Existem vários cortes devido a baixa luminosidade, mas o vídeo foi 7 minutos de chuva forte, com períodos de muito forte.

Para quem não tem paciência para tudo, vejam os 20 segs (nos faróis dos carros vê-se bem a chuva), em 1:17segs (conseguem ver a quantidade de água que está na passadeira quando o carro passa), 2:30segs até ao final (pico de intensidade, basicamente chuveiro turned on) e nos 3:00 deve ser a parte em que se vê mesmo a intensidade.


----------



## DaniFR (12 Out 2016 às 21:53)

Boa noite

Belo dia de chuva. Cheira a Outono. Já tinha saudades.

Alguns acumulados na estações do concelho de Coimbra:

Quinta da Nora: *17,5mm*
Coimbra, Aeródromo: *16,8mm*
Antanhol: *16,3mm*
Celas: *14,5mm*
São Martinho do Bispo: *12,7mm*

A temperatura máxima foi de *18,6ºC*.
De momento, vai arrefecendo e a mínima coincide com a temperatura actual, *13,6ºC*.


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2016 às 21:59)

vai chovendo fraco, tou com impressão que o forte vai passar tudo a sul... e eu fico com os restos da parte norte dos aguaceiros


----------



## TiagoLC (12 Out 2016 às 22:00)

Belas torres a sul. Amanhã publico fotos. 
*16,5°C*


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2016 às 22:36)

vão enfraquecendo, mesmo as partes mais fortes enfraquecidas estão a passar a sul portanto destes aguaceiros nocturnos só apanho uns chuviscos


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2016 às 22:38)

Boa chuvada por esta nao esperava ;P

6,4mm e a contar 

14,9ºC


----------



## david 6 (12 Out 2016 às 22:46)

eu a dizer mal e isto a passar a chuva moderada


----------



## miguel (12 Out 2016 às 22:47)

Vá lá esta chuvada veio ajudar a não ser tão mau este avento aqui  

Acumulados hoje 6,8mm o que fez em 2 dias 11,6mm acumulados


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2016 às 00:02)

Como esperado, noite bem fresca, já nos *13,3ºC.*


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2016 às 00:17)

Boa noite,

Com este dia de aguaceiros concluído, eis os extremos de temperatura: *14,2ºC* a *20,9ºC*, tendo a mínima acontecido há pouco.

De momento sigo com 14,0ºC, à media que o céu vai limpando, com vento nulo.


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2016 às 00:37)

minima: *13.8ºC*
maxima: *21.1ºC*
acumulado: *11mm* (agora de noite ainda deu 1.5)
actual: céu a limpar temperatura a descer *13.2ºC*

14.3mm no total de ontem e hoje, não está mau, o problema é que se isto fosse frequente neste mes estava tudo bem, só que estamos em seca e não vejo grande coisa nos próximos dias


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2016 às 02:41)

que nevoeiro ferrado que está  as luzes das ruas vizinhas nem as vejo e da minha só vejo dos postes mais próximos
11.8ºC 92 humidade


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2016 às 03:00)

Madrugada fresca com alguns bancos de nevoeiro e vento nulo.

12,8ºC actuais.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (13 Out 2016 às 07:53)

Bom dia pessoal.Será que se conferem as previsões? 

IPMA>Tempo>Previsão descritiva
*Continente*
Previsão para 5ª feira, 13.outubro.2016

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu geralmente muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade para o
final do dia na região Sul.
Aguaceiros, mais frequentes até ao início da manhã na
região Sul e durante a tarde e nas regiões Norte e Centro, com
possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), soprando moderado (15 a 30 km/h)
de noroeste nas regiões Centro e Sul e litoral Norte durante a tarde.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, mais frequentes durante a tarde, com possibilidade de
ocorrência de trovoada.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado (15 a 30 km/h)
de noroeste a partir da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva ou aguaceiros, com possibilidade de
ocorrência de trovoada durante a tarde.
Vento fraco (inferior a 15 km/h), tornando-se moderado (15 a 30 km/h)
de noroeste a partir do meio da tarde.
Possibilidade de ocorrência de neblina ou nevoeiro matinal.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 2 a 3 metros,
diminuindo para 1,5 a 2 metros no final do dia.
Temperatura da água do mar: 15/17ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 1,5 metros, sendo 1,5 a 2 metros
no Barlavento até fim da manhã, diminuindo gradualmente para 1 metro.
Temperatura da água do mar: 18/19ºC

METEOROLOGISTAS: Maria João Frada/Sandra Correia.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 13 de outubro de 2016 às 0:36 UTC_


----------



## criz0r (13 Out 2016 às 09:54)

Bom dia, mínima de 13,3ºC apesar de não ser nada do outro mundo já deu para ver as plantas do quintal com uma fina camada branca por cima  . Sigo já por Entrecampos com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 16,7ºC.



thunderstorm87 disse:


> Bom dia pessoal.Será que se conferem as previsões?



De acordo com os modelos aqui para a AML não será de descartar alguns aguaceiros isolados, quanto à trovoada os valores de CAPE não me parecem promissores para que tal aconteça no dia de hoje.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2016 às 10:58)

Boas,

Minima baixa: *11,7ºC*
Às 8:20 o Pisão seguia nos *6ºC, *humidade certamente nos 95/100%, pairava uma névoa bastante fria.


Curiosamente no mapa de temperaturas das 8h não vejo nada de especial,provavelmente o nevoeiro estragou as habituais inversões em muitos sitios.


----------



## criz0r (13 Out 2016 às 11:20)

Numa questão de minutos o céu ficou encoberto por aqui, não deve faltar muito tempo para começar a chover.


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2016 às 11:21)

eu por aqui tive tanto nevoeiro esta noite, chovia nevoeiro, tudo molhado e ouvia se as goteiras, até acumulou *0.6mm*
neste momento *15.8ºC*, 95% humidade, céu começa a abrir, veremos se o dia nos reserva ainda uns restos de aguaceiros




thunderstorm87 disse:


> Bom dia pessoal.Será que se conferem as previsões?



quanto aos aguaceiros ainda é possível ir aparecendo uns restos, mas quanto à trovoada duvido muito



jonas_87 disse:


> Curiosamente no mapa de temperaturas das 8h não vejo nada de especial,provavelmente o nevoeiro estragou as habituais inversões em muitos sitios.



pois foi eu aqui costumo ter inversões e tive minima de *11.6ºC* porque meteu se um noite de bastante nevoeiro até "chovia" nevoeiro


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2016 às 11:26)

criz0r disse:


> Numa questão de minutos o céu ficou encoberto por aqui, não deve faltar muito tempo para começar a chover.



Já chove na serra, não fui ver ao radar, mas é perfeitamente visível o aguaceiro a cair na zona Este.


----------



## criz0r (13 Out 2016 às 11:29)

Sim, a base mais escura dessa nuvem está precisamente na direcção da Serra, aqui vão caindo uns pingos mas por enquanto é só isso.


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2016 às 11:34)

Chuva fraca.


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2016 às 12:00)

aguaceiros a passarem ao lado e pelo radar vão continuar a passar a sul


----------



## AndréFrade (13 Out 2016 às 12:36)

Chove torrencialmente no Montijo há uns bons minutos.

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2016 às 12:44)

A ver se me sai a lotaria dos aguaceiros hoje lol

Mínima de 12ºC

Agora céu muito escuro e 19ºC sem vento


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2016 às 12:55)

a mim a lotaria é como jogar nela, nunca me sai, neste caso nunca vem aguaceiros, a imagem fala por si:


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2016 às 13:12)

Está a chover  para já ainda é pouco 

19,5ºC vento nulo e 0,2mm


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2016 às 14:25)

Boa tarde,

Mínima de *12,0ºC*.

De momento sigo com 19,0ºC e céu muito nublado por Cumulus Fractus e Cumulus Mediocris, sob alguns Altocumulus e Altostratus mais acima.
Vento em geral fraco (< 20 km/h).


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2016 às 14:27)

anda cá, não fujas (fugiu)


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2016 às 14:44)

Acumulados hoje 0,6mm deve ser difícil chover mais alguma coisa...

20,6ºC


----------



## ct5iul (13 Out 2016 às 15:57)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 20.2 ºC
Temp Mini: 12.4ºC
Rajada Máxima: 41.8 km/h


Temp atual 20.1ºC 15:45

Pressão: 1005.6Hpa 15:45
Intensidade do Vento: 20.4 km/h 15:45
Escala de Beaufort : 4
Direcção do Vento: WSW
Temperatura do vento: 17.8ºC 15:45
Ponto de Orvalho: 15.4ºC 15:45
Humidade Relativa:68% 15:45
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora: 0.0 mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 4 Moderado 15:45
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## Gilmet (13 Out 2016 às 18:44)

Cai neste momento um aguaceiro com 17,3ºC.

Máxima de *20,0ºC*.


----------



## Pedro1993 (13 Out 2016 às 19:44)

Por aqui, hoje foi mais um dia que acordou com nevoeiro cerrado, que ainda permaneceu até perto da hora de almoço.
De tarde lá apareceu o sol, embora com céu por vezes nublado, e o vento moderado também marcou presença.


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2016 às 20:14)

Dia cinzento, com algumas abertas.

Chuva fraca à hora de almoço e à pouco pelas 18h. Acumulado de* 0,5 mm 
*
Máximas abaixo dos 20ºC até terça* *


----------



## miguel (13 Out 2016 às 21:10)

Máxima de 21.6ºC mais agradável hoje que ontem...

Precipitação 0,6mm

Rajada máxima 18km/h

Agora estão 17,6ºC


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2016 às 21:15)

Boas!
Por aqui não choveu. A máxima não passou dos *20,7°C* e a mínima foi fresquinha, de *13,6°C*. Neste momento sigo com *17,4°C*.
Deixo aqui algumas fotos de ontem:



DSC_1201-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_1199-01-01[1] by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_1217-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



DSC_1202-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Os tais aviões que estavam a _fugir_ da célula (ao fundo) que afetava o norte de Lisboa.



_DSC1233-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Mais um avião fugitivo :



_DSC1229-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Algumas fotos que tirei ao longo da noite:



_DSC1230-02 by tiago_lco, no Flickr



_DSC1221-01 by tiago_lco, no Flickr
Desculpem o ruído em algumas fotos. 
E ainda um timelapse (que deu algum trabalho ):


----------



## António josé Sales (13 Out 2016 às 21:50)

Por aqui o São Pedro trouxe-me uma bela surpresa não estava nada á espera dois aguaceiros fortes á pouco tempo com um intervalo entre os dois de 5 minutos sendo que o último durou mais que o primeiro.,


----------



## jonas_87 (13 Out 2016 às 21:57)

Boas,

Extremos: *11,7ºC */ *19,8ºC
*
Esta manhã cedo no topo da serra.
Alto da Memória - cota 440 metros.
A temperatura rondava os *13ºC*.





Sempre mágica a serra.



image hosting free


----------



## guisilva5000 (13 Out 2016 às 22:30)

Tiagolco disse:


> Boas!
> Por aqui não choveu. A máxima não passou dos *20,7°C* e a mínima foi fresquinha, de *13,6°C*. Neste momento sigo com *17,4°C*.
> Deixo aqui algumas fotos de ontem:
> 
> ...



Estás cada vez melhor nas fotos e vídeos! 

Qualquer dia tenho de comprar uma máquina nova, a minha já está velhota


----------



## TiagoLC (13 Out 2016 às 22:35)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Estás cada vez melhor nas fotos e vídeos!
> 
> Qualquer dia tenho de comprar uma máquina nova, a minha já está velhota


Muito obrigado, Gui! Graças também aos fotógrafos daqui do fórum que tenho conseguido melhorar. 
Há muitas máquinas baratas e boas! Se precisares de ajuda, já sabes.


----------



## luismeteo3 (13 Out 2016 às 22:35)

Aguaceiro moderado agora. Ouve-se dentro de casa com a TV ligada... Aguaceiro mais forte do dia.


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2016 às 23:15)

na altura dos aguaceiros passaram todos ao lado e agora quando só já há 2 ou 3 no total em Portugal Continental, heis que aparece o primeiro aguaceiro , e até dá chuva moderada, oiço as goteiras lá de fora


----------



## Candy (13 Out 2016 às 23:35)

Boas,
Por Peniche, noite bastante fresca com uma sensação térmica muito desagradável devido à intensidade do vento que sopra moderado com rajadas a "roçar" o forte.


----------



## david 6 (13 Out 2016 às 23:47)

maxima: *21.2ºC*
minima: *11.6ºC*
acumulado: *1.3mm*
actual: *15.5ºC* e 90% humidade


----------



## Gilmet (14 Out 2016 às 03:24)

Boa madrugada,

Alguma frescura como tem sido habitual, com 13,0ºC neste momento e vento fraco/nulo.


----------



## criz0r (14 Out 2016 às 11:47)

Bom dia, registada mais uma nova mínima deste Outono neste caso de 12,8ºC. Hoje foi realmente uma noite bastante fria com alguma neblina que rapidamente se dissipou. De momento encontro-me pelo Parque das Nações e sigo com céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e 17,8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Out 2016 às 14:17)

Boa tarde,

Mais uma mínima fresca, *11,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 18,3ºC e céu muito nublado por Cumulus Humilis e alguns Cumulus Fractus.
Vento fraco a moderado (< 30 km/h).


----------



## miguel (14 Out 2016 às 15:06)

Boas

Mínima de 14,4ºC

O dia segue ameno e com muito sol... Estão 22,0ºC sem vento praticamente nenhum


----------



## guisilva5000 (14 Out 2016 às 18:34)

Mais um dia outonal.

Máxima: *21,8ºC*
Mínima: *13,2ºC

*


----------



## TiagoLC (14 Out 2016 às 20:39)

Boa noite!
Dia fresquinho, com a máxima a não passar dos *20,3°C*. A mínima desceu aos *13,3°C*. 
Neste momento sigo com *16,8°C* e céu limpo. Pelo menos dá para apreciar a beleza da lua quase cheia.


----------



## jonas_87 (14 Out 2016 às 21:26)

Boas,

Extremos: *12,7ºC* / *18,6ºC*
T.actual: *13,1ºC *( Vai bater a minima)

Assim é que está bom.


----------



## david 6 (14 Out 2016 às 21:38)

maxima: *21.1ºC*
minima: *10.7ºC*
actual: *14ºC*


----------



## david 6 (14 Out 2016 às 23:59)

ainda fui bater a minima agora às 23h59min sigo com *10.6ºC*, está fresquinho hoje


----------



## AMFC (15 Out 2016 às 08:33)

Que surpresa, cai uma bátega por aqui.


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2016 às 08:34)

Verdade, foi um bom aguaceiro, rendeu 0,5 mm.


----------



## Squirrel (15 Out 2016 às 08:38)

Por aqui aguaceiro fraco, desde há cerca de dez minutos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (15 Out 2016 às 09:09)

Bom dia a todos. Começou a chover agora. Aguaceiro moderado...


----------



## Geopower (15 Out 2016 às 09:11)

Bom dia!
17,7*C. Céu muito nublado.
Chuva fraca. Vento fraco.


----------



## Maria Papoila (15 Out 2016 às 09:15)

Lisboa céu cinzento e chuva a cair em grossas gotas de água. O termómetro marca 17º. Incrivelmente o IMPA oferece uma previsão de céu limpo ...


----------



## Geopower (15 Out 2016 às 10:16)

Em Telheiras céu muito nublado com abertas. 18,2ºC.


----------



## david 6 (15 Out 2016 às 10:57)

grande escuridão, pensava que a chuva não passava do Tejo para este lado


----------



## david 6 (15 Out 2016 às 10:57)

já chuvisca


----------



## jonas_87 (15 Out 2016 às 11:24)

Ar bem carregado de humidade, o nevoeiro da serra inicia-se acima da cota 250 metros(_olhometro_, mas deve ser practicamente isso)
Dentro da serra deve estar a  cair a típica morrinha.


----------



## miguel (15 Out 2016 às 11:29)

Aqui a mínima foi de 11,5ºC

 Agora céu limpo sol forte e tempo a aquecer estão 19,5ºC, hoje deve chegar perto dos 24/25ºC


----------



## david 6 (15 Out 2016 às 12:00)

minima foi *8.9ºC*
acumulado de *0.5mm* e está feito o dia, porque pensava que ela não passava o Tejo para este lado 
actual: *18.7ºC* e 91% humidade, já com abertas


----------



## guisilva5000 (15 Out 2016 às 14:42)

Mínima: *15,2ºC* (mesmo às 00h)
Máxima:* 20,2ºC*

Acumulado: 1 mm


----------



## Aspvl (15 Out 2016 às 23:52)

Boa noite! 

No radar já se avista precipitação. É pena que a maioria fique no mar...

O tópico anda mortinho...!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (16 Out 2016 às 01:22)

Fotografia de um amigo meu (Gonçalo Melo) tirada hoje ao início da manhã em Sassoeiros:


----------



## bpereira (16 Out 2016 às 01:27)

Boas. Acabei de receber este alerta para a zona centro. A última vez que recebi o alerta vermelho no Alerts Pro foi para o distrito de Faro e a coisa não correu nada bem lá para baixo.














Enviado do meu T200 através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2016 às 03:01)

nevoeiro cerrado por aqui, até "chove nevoeiro" o chão está molhado, mas ao mesmo tempo está um grande luar portanto consigo ver o nevoeiro todo branco, é como tivesse um grande poste da luz no céu

14.9ºC, mas já tive 12.5ºC


----------



## bpereira (16 Out 2016 às 11:31)

O que será que vem aí!!!...





Enviado do meu BLOOM através de Tapatalk


----------



## bmelo (16 Out 2016 às 11:54)

bpereira disse:


> Boas. Acabei de receber este alerta para a zona centro. A última vez que recebi o alerta vermelho no Alerts Pro foi para o distrito de Faro e a coisa não correu nada bem lá para baixo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Amigo, que aplicação é essa ?


----------



## bpereira (16 Out 2016 às 12:13)

bmelo disse:


> Amigo, que aplicação é essa ?


Google play alertspro

Enviado do meu BLOOM através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2016 às 12:45)

Este tempo de SO é realmente interessante na serra, a saturação é brutal, não esperava presenciar tanto nevoeiro.
Esta manhã, nos pontos mais altos do eixo oeste, o nevoeiro era tão cerrado, que a visibilidade devia ser uns 30 metros, isto no parque de estacionamento da Peninha, no Alto do Peninha devia estar pior.
Estava fresco, *14,8ºC* por volta das 11horas.
Mesmo não chovendo, é sempre importante a precipitação oculta que vai ocorrendo por lá.


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2016 às 12:51)

por aqui 22.5ºC 91% humidade muito nublado com poucas abertas

*PS:* as formigas (aquelas grandes) saíram todas do buraco, são imensas!!! pegam tudo que acham até outros insetos ainda vivos, eu não percebo muito disto mas será algum sinal do tempo? como os animais incrível que pareça conseguem sentir estas coisas, será algum sinal de temporada de chuvas? não sei é só uma duvida que tenho ^^ pode não ser nada relacionado, posso arranjar foto se quiserem


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2016 às 13:15)

Boas

Mínima de 14,7ºC

Mais um dia sem historia, nuvens só a enfeitar o céu e tempo ameno, estão 20,0ºC, 75%Hr e 0km/h de vento


----------



## bmelo (16 Out 2016 às 14:00)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui 22.5ºC 91% humidade muito nublado com poucas abertas
> 
> *PS:* as formigas (aquelas grandes) saíram todas do buraco, são imensas!!! pegam tudo que acham até outros insetos ainda vivos, eu não percebo muito disto mas será algum sinal do tempo? como os animais incrível que pareça conseguem sentir estas coisas, será algum sinal de temporada de chuvas? não sei é só uma duvida que tenho ^^ pode não ser nada relacionado, posso arranjar foto se quiserem




" Preste atenção aos *insetos*: se as formigas se ausentarem do solo e começarem construindo montinhos de terra para tampar a entrada de seus túneis, significa que o mau tempo está chegando. "


----------



## Thomar (16 Out 2016 às 15:22)

david 6 disse:


> por aqui 22.5ºC 91% humidade muito nublado com poucas abertas
> 
> *PS:* as formigas (aquelas grandes) saíram todas do buraco, são imensas!!! pegam tudo que acham até outros insetos ainda vivos, eu não percebo muito disto mas será algum sinal do tempo? como os animais incrível que pareça conseguem sentir estas coisas, *será algum sinal de temporada de chuvas?* não sei é só uma duvida que tenho ^^ pode não ser nada relacionado, posso arranjar foto se quiserem


OFF-TOPIC: Aqui em Ponte de Sôr, aconteceu o mesmo, desde que choveu apareceram formigas muito grandes e também as agúdias (formigas com asas).


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2016 às 16:50)

Boa tarde a todos. Começou a chuviscar fraco...


----------



## Geopower (16 Out 2016 às 17:06)

Boa tarde. A reportar de Glória do Ribatejo: céu encoberto. Caem uns pingos dispersos.


----------



## miguel (16 Out 2016 às 18:44)

Máxima de 22,2ºC

Agora algumas nuvens e 20,0ºC continua o tempo ameno e seco...


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Out 2016 às 19:42)

Boa noite. Por aqui a chuva cai certinha...


----------



## Pedro1993 (16 Out 2016 às 19:59)

O dia aqui com nevoeiro, embora não muito cerrado que acabou por se dissipar ainda antes das 10 da manhã.
E agora o final da tarde ficou marcado por aguaceiros fracos, que já deu para correr água pelos algerozes, mas de momento já não chove.
Voltando a falar no assunto das formigas, desde as chuvas que caíram no inicio desta semana que elas podem-se ver por todo o lado, e andam numa grande azáfama. 
Devem de estar com pressa para encher as suas "despensas" de comer para guardar para o inverno.


----------



## criz0r (16 Out 2016 às 20:53)

Boa noite, dia um bocado enfadonho sempre nublado por nuvens médias/altas e assim se passou mais um fim de semana sem grande história climatológica.
Sigo ainda com céu muito nublado vento fraco e 18,4ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (16 Out 2016 às 21:02)

Boa noite,

Extremos: *15,8ºC* / *20,1ºC*
T.actual: *17,5ºC
*
Quanto amanhã, não há grande sintonia por parte dos dois principais modelos em termos de precipitação, o ECMWF está de longe bem generoso,vamos ver.


----------



## david 6 (16 Out 2016 às 22:26)

estava a admirar me que o radar ainda não tinha pifado 

17.6ºC 81% humidade


----------



## AMFC (17 Out 2016 às 07:45)

O Orçamento de estado para 2017 não deve ter verba para o IPMA e já começaram  a desligar aquilo, satélite e radar já não bombam. Um serviço sempre aos soluços. Enfim.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2016 às 08:40)

Ora boas,

Tempo ameno e húmido.

Faz hoje 1 ano que tive por aqui vendaval bruta( superou a Gong) vento médio máximo de *103 km/h*, rajada máxima *133 km/h. *Dia que jamais esquecerei.
A serra de Sintra foi arrasada, assim como muitos estragos na zona.
Cabo da Roca teve uma rajada de *169 km/h*, na Peninha deve ter ido aos *180/200 km/h*.
Radar na altura do evento



image hosting over 5mb


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2016 às 09:49)

Bom dia, antes de mais bela imagem de radar Jonas  pode ser que para a semana consigamos algo parecido, a mínima hoje ficou-se pelos 16,1ºC portanto nada de especial. De momento sigo com céu encoberto por altostratus e vento fraco.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2016 às 10:56)

criz0r disse:


> Bom dia, antes de mais bela imagem de radar Jonas  pode ser que para a semana consigamos algo parecido, a mínima hoje ficou-se pelos 16,1ºC portanto nada de especial. De momento sigo com céu encoberto por altostratus e vento fraco.



Pois, a imagem até é bela, pior foi o resto.


----------



## david 6 (17 Out 2016 às 11:06)

Santarém e Lisboa aviso amarelo? 

por aqui 20.5ºC 88% humidade céu nublado com nuvens altas mas por vezes abertas


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2016 às 11:23)

Boas

Quanto ao aviso amarelo acho ridículo, quanto muito Coimbra e Aveiro o resto é ridículo...
 Essa tempestade que falam aqui não deixou grandes saudades pouca vento e pouca chuva.. a ver se para a semana temos uma melhor que essa  mas não acredito muito, acho que será mais chuva..

Mínima hoje 15,3ºC

Pingou de madrugada rendeu 0,2mm

Agora céu nublado e 20,0ºC continua tempo ameno...


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2016 às 13:48)

Boas, cenário muito escuro a Oeste-Noroeste daqui, veremos o que nos reserva a tarde. 20,5ºC actuais.

EDIT: Chove fraco de momento.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2016 às 13:58)

Boa tarde!
Chuvisca neste momento. 
É a típica chuva_ molha-tolos _de outono.


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2016 às 14:43)

Chuva molha parvos por aqui


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2016 às 14:51)

Chuva fraca mas sempre certinha desde as 14h! Belo dia de Outono


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2016 às 14:56)

Chuva fraca por aqui na ultima hora, acumulados 1,2mm até agora

17,8ºC

Máxima de 21,9ºC


----------



## bmelo (17 Out 2016 às 15:15)

já chove (aquela chuva fininha) há cerca de 5 minutos na zona de Vialonga/ Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## Mike26 (17 Out 2016 às 15:34)

Confirmo, aqui também chove fraco desde há bastante tempo  o mais estranho é que pelo radar parece que vai parar dentro de pouco tempo mas ainda não parou e esse cenário tem-se vindo a verificar há vários minutos.

A estação do Cacém indica *16,4ºC* actuais e *24%(!!!)* de HR sem falar que o pluviómetro não está a registar qualquer tipo de precipitação  assim é complicado fazer um acompanhamento decente das condições meteorológicas..


----------



## bmelo (17 Out 2016 às 15:35)

chove bem na Póvoa de Santa Iria.


----------



## Gilmet (17 Out 2016 às 15:45)

Boa tarde,

Tem caído chuva fraca desde o início da tarde de hoje, acompanhada de nevoeiro em cotas superiores a 210/220 m.
Actuais 18,7ºC com vento a soprar fraco (< 20 km/h).

Mínima de *15,9ºC*.

Ontem: *15,7ºC* a *21,6ºC*.


----------



## Tufao André (17 Out 2016 às 16:02)

Boa tarde!
Inicio de tarde marcado pela chuva que caiu de forma fraca, mas com períodos moderados, durante cerca de 2h. Agora parou e apenas está nevoeiro a cotas médias e baixas. Não consigo ver os pontos mais altos de Loures e Odivelas (a norte)!!
Vento fraco a moderado de S e tempo fresco com apenas *18,6ºC* de temperatura actual
Mínima de 16,4ºC


----------



## criz0r (17 Out 2016 às 16:30)

Foi de pouca dura a chuva, o céu permanece muito nublado com umas bonitas imagens do nevoeiro a tapar os pontos mais altos de Monsanto  .


----------



## luismeteo3 (17 Out 2016 às 17:21)

Boa tarde. Chove bem agora...


----------



## Teya (17 Out 2016 às 17:25)

Aqui agora não chove, mas aproveito para dizer que ADORO este tempo cinzento com chuva, e que, só falta mesmo a trovoada.


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2016 às 17:31)

Boas

*1,9 mm
18,4ºC*

T.máxima: *19,6ºC*


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2016 às 18:04)

Mike26 disse:


> Confirmo, aqui também chove fraco desde há bastante tempo  o mais estranho é que pelo radar parece que vai parar dentro de pouco tempo mas ainda não parou e esse cenário tem-se vindo a verificar há vários minutos.
> 
> A estação do Cacém indica *16,4ºC* actuais e *24%(!!!)* de HR sem falar que o pluviómetro não está a registar qualquer tipo de precipitação assim é complicado fazer um acompanhamento decente das condições meteorológicas..



O pluviômetro e o aparelho que mede a humidade não funcionam nessa estação.

_______________

De salientar a quase completa ausência de vento e a humidade relativa elevada (*95%*), em ambientes fechados a sensação é *sufocante*.

Mínima: *16,4ºC*
Máxima: *19,9ºC*

Acumulado: *2,3 mm *
Houve momentos de chuva fraca mais intensos.

Vista para norte bem negra


----------



## guisilva5000 (17 Out 2016 às 18:13)

Humidade a atingir valores saturantes na AML pelas 16h.


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2016 às 19:20)

Realmente o aviso amarelo foi muito bem dado. Choveu tanto que as ruas já estão a secar. 
*19,5°C*, céu nublado e vento nulo.


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2016 às 20:37)

Boas

Acumulados hoje 1,4mm e não deve chover mais por aqui esta semana 

Máxima 21,9ºC
Mínima 15,3ºC

Rajada máxima 26km/H

Agora estão 19,4ºC


----------



## Candy (17 Out 2016 às 20:40)

Boas,
A chuva marcou presença, por Peniche, até meio da tarde. Às 16h00 parecia noite e já obrigava acender a luz dentro de casa.
O vento soprou moderado com uma ou outra rajada mais vincada, mas nada de mais.

Amanhã arranca o Campeonato Mundial de Surf, aqui em Peniche. E pode-se estender até dia 29. Veremos se a "futurologia" que se pode ver nos modelos não se vem a confirmar. Não seria nada bom para as estruturas montadas na praia dos supertubos, na costa sul da península.

Faz hoje um ano que foi tudo pelo ar aqui por Peniche.

Continuamos sem dados da EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro, que aparentemente está boa, mas não debita dados. Enfim... No ano passado estava com os painéis tombados, mas ainda aguentou até janeiro. Posteriormente deixou de debitar, depois foi arranjada e funcionou alguns dias debitando dados errados. Depois, pufffff... foi-se!... Até hoje...


----------



## Pedro1993 (17 Out 2016 às 20:42)

O dia de hoje foi marcado por muita nebulosidade, e ao meio da tarde começou a cair uns aguaceiros fracos.


----------



## miguel (17 Out 2016 às 21:32)

Tiagolco disse:


> Realmente o aviso amarelo foi muito bem dado. Choveu tanto que as ruas já estão a secar.
> *19,5°C*, céu nublado e vento nulo.



Pior foi na tv acabarem de falar no final no noticiário que Lisboa e santarem passaram a aviso amarelo para chuva forte nas próximas horas... enfim isto para mim é grave mas pronto


----------



## DaniFR (17 Out 2016 às 21:36)

Boa noite

Períodos de chuva fraca durante a madrugada e parte da manhã, até por volta das 10h30. Tarde sem chuva, que regressou a partir das 19h, e assim continua sempre chuva fraca e certinha. 

Alguns acumulados em Coimbra:
Moinho de Vento, Antanhol: *13,2mm*
São Martinho do Bispo: *11,7mm*


----------



## TiagoLC (17 Out 2016 às 21:55)

miguel disse:


> Pior foi na tv acabarem de falar no final no noticiário que Lisboa e santarem passaram a aviso amarelo para chuva forte nas próximas horas... enfim isto para mim é grave mas pronto


É que nem nós, amadores, esperávamos grande coisa hoje...


----------



## jonas_87 (17 Out 2016 às 21:59)

*18,2ºC.
1,9 mm*

Olhando para as previsões, agora só deve chover lá para sexta-feira, falo aqui à volta  Cascais/Sintra /Lisboa.
Algum sol e calor qb em perspectiva.
_____

Esta tarde na estrada do Guincho.
A cota do nevoeiro na serra no eixo oeste rondava os 300 metros, no eixo oposto era mais baixo.



image hoster


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2016 às 10:36)

Bom dia, mínima de 17,1ºC e manhã com céu encoberto. Não percebi também o critério que levou o IPMA a atribuir tal aviso amarelo de chuva forte para o distrito de Lisboa mas enfim.
Sigo agora com céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 19,0ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2016 às 12:08)

Boas,

Dia abafado.*21,8ºC
*
Felizmente  o vento louco ( ontem era  de 80 km/h!) previsto para o evento de Segunda tem caído run apos run do GFS, excelente noticia, neste momento modela vento a 40 km/h, nada de outro mundo para esta zona. Precisamos é de chuva...


----------



## jcsmonteiro (18 Out 2016 às 13:37)

Estação do centro de Leiria a registar 29.9ºC neste momento. Isto anda de doidos.
Site: meteoleiria.org


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2016 às 13:53)

jcsmonteiro disse:


> Estação do centro de Leiria a registar 29.9ºC neste momento. Isto anda de doidos.
> Site: meteoleiria.org


Boa tarde. Está calor está...


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2016 às 14:16)

27.1ºC


----------



## bmelo (18 Out 2016 às 14:47)

28.6ºC  57%HR, nem sei se hoje chega aos 30ºC... em pleno mês de Outubro !


----------



## bmelo (18 Out 2016 às 15:46)

30.1ºC 50%HR (chegou mesmo aos 30ºC !)


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2016 às 16:08)

28.1ºC e agora meteu se com nuvens, ficou abafado


----------



## criz0r (18 Out 2016 às 16:20)

Boas, 18 de Outubro e o calor instala-se por aqui novamente, eu até sou um tipo bastante conformado com o clima nacional mas confesso já estar saturado desta pasmaceira. Receio que a regra deixe de ser excepção daqui para a frente mas enfim. Seguimos com céu pouco nublado (para não variar), vento fraco e temperatura "primaveril" de 26,1ºC .


----------



## bmelo (18 Out 2016 às 17:23)

criz0r disse:


> Boas, 18 de Outubro e o calor instala-se por aqui novamente, eu até sou um tipo bastante conformado com o clima nacional mas confesso já estar saturado desta pasmaceira. Receio que a regra deixe de ser excepção daqui para a frente mas enfim. Seguimos com céu pouco nublado (para não variar), vento fraco e temperatura "primaveril" de 26,1ºC .



Uma pasmaceira completa... por aqui, hoje, parecia Julho.


----------



## Candy (18 Out 2016 às 17:30)

Boas,
Em Peniche, hoje, amanheceu fresco. À hora de almoço, e até talvez às 15h00, foi um sol e calor de rachar. Na praia dos supertubos, enquanto decorria a prova do Rip Curl Pro viam-se muitas pessoas ao banho e nas toalhas como se estivéssemos em pleno julho. 
Entretanto, já está o céu todo tapado e começar a arrefecer.


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Out 2016 às 17:33)

Este tempo ja irrita o que vale e que a partir de sexta a chuva regressa e durante alguns dias seguidos


----------



## bmelo (18 Out 2016 às 17:40)

António josé Sales disse:


> Este tempo ja irrita o que vale e que a partir de sexta a chuva regressa e durante alguns dias seguidos



a ver vamos... eu já acredito em tudo...


----------



## António josé Sales (18 Out 2016 às 17:46)

Claro que nuncsa se pode ter certezas mas pelo menos os modelos estao a dar chuva durante uns dias vamos esperar para ver.


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2016 às 18:44)

A tarde por aqui ainda foi bem amena, mas agora já para o entardecer o céu começou a escurecer, parecendo que vinha lá muita chuva, mas até ver ainda não caiu nada.


----------



## guisilva5000 (18 Out 2016 às 19:28)

Dia de T-shirt:

Máxima:* 25,9ºC*
Mínima: *16,6ºC*

Ribeira de Carenque completamente limpa pela CMAmadora, excelente! Já a Ribeira do Jamor, parece uma plantação de canas, pelo menos em Belas. As canas já estão tão altas que caem sobre o seu peso e entopem o fluxo da ribeira... Mas como tudo em Portugal, talvez em 2030 as coisas mudem


----------



## luismeteo3 (18 Out 2016 às 19:49)

Boa noite a todos. Chuviscos fracos a começar agora, mas tempo quente e abafado!


----------



## Pedro1993 (18 Out 2016 às 20:15)

Os aguaceiros fracos que cairam por aqui, já pararam ao fim de uns 10 ou 15 minutos.


----------



## remember (18 Out 2016 às 20:21)

Boas, dia forte hoje:
Max:28.8ºC
Min:19.9ºC
Atual:23.6ºC

Esteve bem quente para um dia de outono e mesmo assim a noite continua agradável.


----------



## jonas_87 (18 Out 2016 às 22:02)

Boas noites,

Como previsto, aqueceu bem.
Extremos térmicos: *16,8ºC* / *24,4ºC*

Máxima elevada em Ulgueira,Sintra(cota 235mts): *25,8ºC*
_______

A temperatura actual é algo elevada: *19,0ºC*


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Out 2016 às 22:15)

Boa noite!
Hoje o dia foi passado com o casaco no ombro. 
Máxima de* 25,4°C* e mínima de *18,1°C*. 
Reparei hoje no grande número de formigueiros que se formaram nos passeios, e de notar também a presença constante de formigas com asas nas paredes dos edifícios. Logo de manhã quase que me entrava uma pela t-shirt. 
De momento sigo com *20,4°C*.


----------



## david 6 (18 Out 2016 às 22:55)

a partir de agora durante a semana estou em Sado (Setúbal) para quem não conhece fica a 5min de Setúbal, ao fim de semana volto para Fajarda (Coruche), mas só na Fajarda é que tenho dados, em Setúbal a única coisa que posso fazer é ir fazendo seguimento do tempo (como fazia o ano passado em Lisboa durante a semana)


----------



## Geopower (18 Out 2016 às 23:58)

noite segue tropical: 20,8*C


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2016 às 01:20)

Boa noite, tudo calmo por aqui com 18,0ºC céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2016 às 11:22)

Boas,

Minima: *15,2ºC*
Actual: *20,3ºC*

A única coisa interessante de assinalar, é o vento nulo, esta acalmia sabe bem, de resto pasmaceira total.
_______

Que aberração, as máximas de ontem.
Destaque para três máxima a rondar os *30ºC/31ºC.*

Fonte Boa, Santarém: *31,0ºC*
Pegões: *30,6ºC*
Rio Maior: *30,2ºC*

Lá para baixo, *30,4ºC* em Aljezur.



free photo hosting


----------



## criz0r (19 Out 2016 às 13:41)

Boa tarde, a mínima ficou-se pelos 16,6ºC. Dia agradável por aqui, com céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e vento fraco, convidativo a um passeio na praia ou a um café numa esplanada


----------



## bmelo (19 Out 2016 às 14:48)

28.7ºC, em pleno Outubro...


----------



## dahon (19 Out 2016 às 17:23)

Neste momento chuva forte e trovoada em Coimbra.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Out 2016 às 17:27)

dahon disse:


> Neste momento chuva forte e trovoada em Coimbra.


Ecos laranja-vermelho no radar...


----------



## nelson972 (19 Out 2016 às 18:35)

Em porto de mós 20° e esta vista para a trovoada de Coimbra:







Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (19 Out 2016 às 18:44)

nelson972 disse:


> Em porto de mós 20° e esta vista para a trovoada de Coimbra:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bela célula!


----------



## bmelo (19 Out 2016 às 19:13)

dahon disse:


> Neste momento chuva forte e trovoada em Coimbra.



era esta menina


----------



## miguel (19 Out 2016 às 19:41)




----------



## DaniFR (19 Out 2016 às 20:03)

Boa noite

Por esta não esperava. Foram cerca de 30min de chuva forte, entre as 17h e as 17h30.  A célula que passou por Coimbra, formou-se a Oeste da cidade.

Aspecto da célula às 16h45:






Às 17h25 já apresentava ecos roxos:






A EMA  de Coimbra (Bencanta) acumulou *8,5mm*.






Quinta da Nora: *11,9mm*
São Martinho do Bispo: *10,7mm*

Já as estações mais a Sul (Coimbra, Aeródromo e Moinho e Vento)  não acumularam nada.

Neste momento a célula vai progredindo para NE e são visíveis várias descargas eléctricas.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (19 Out 2016 às 20:46)

Aqui de Loures ainda se viam bem os topos dessa(s) célula(s).

O dia por aqui ainda aqueceu. O céu esteve (quase) sempre nublado por nuvens altas.


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2016 às 21:08)

Boas,
O dia foi quente, tal e qual como ontem. Por agora sigo com *19,4°C*, vento nulo, e o céu está maioritariamente nublado por nuvens médias. 
Sábado vou fazer rappel em Sintra, vamos lá ver se o tempo vai estar bom para isso. A chuva prevista não me preocupa mas o vento pode estragar o programa.


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Out 2016 às 21:35)

Boas,

Extremos: *15,2ºC* / *22,5ºC*
T.actual: *17,5ºC*

Nem vale a pena falar das previsões(quantidade de precipitação), o tira e mete é simplesmente desconcertante... só lá para sexta-feira é que realmente podemos ter algumas "certezas".

*Offtopic*: Como foi relatado recentemente por alguns membros, hoje também vi uma grande quantidade de formigas de asa tanto na terra como a voar, fui inclusive engolido por uma nuvem de centenas delas quando passava de bike num vale aqui perto, impressionante.
Hoje em Mafra a minha mãe também viu muitas em cima de mesas/cadeiras de esplanada. Não sei se este calor despertou, ou se trata de algo que aí vem. lol De qualquer dos modos achei aquela agitação meio estranho.


----------



## DaniFR (19 Out 2016 às 21:40)

A Davis da Quinta da Nora atingiu um rain rate de *221mm/h. *






Resultado, várias inundações, principalmente lençóis de água, em várias zonas da cidade que provocou alguns constrangimentos de transito.

Zona do Vale das Flores. A estação da Quinta da Nora está instalada naquele edifício cinzento, entre os prédios e as árvores.






Junto ao CoimbraShopping






Eiras











Av. Fernando Namora





Fotos do grupo Op. Coimbra


----------



## TiagoLC (19 Out 2016 às 21:56)

jonas_87 disse:


> Não sei se este calor despertou, ou se trata de algo que aí vem. lol De qualquer dos modos achei aquela agitação meio estranho.


Off-topic: Interessante que hoje, talvez por causa do calor, vi menos formigas. No ano passado por esta altura também aconteceu o mesmo, mas neste ano é diferente porque até diplópodes vejo por todo o lado. É um assunto que preciso estudar melhor .


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2016 às 08:50)

Bom dia!
Foto de uma amiga minha, na zona da Póvoa de Santa Iria, ao nascer do sol:





Por Carnaxide, o nevoeiro resolveu fazer uma visita, e tem vindo a cerrar:


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2016 às 08:54)

Boas,
T.minima: 13,7ºC
T.actual: 15,8ºC

Por aqui não há nevoeiro, ao contrario da zona norte(serra) e sul (Cascais/Estoril).


----------



## luismeteo3 (20 Out 2016 às 09:17)

Bom dia a todos. Forte nevoeiro a noite toda e até agora... Cuidado nas estradas!


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2016 às 09:45)

Bem que nevoeiro cerrado na serra, a _olhometro_ deve começar acima dos 150 metros.


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2016 às 10:02)

Boas

Mínima de 15,3ºC

Está imenso nevoeiro por aqui também
16,6ºC
93%Hr
1014,7hpa
vento nulo


----------



## Duarte Sousa (20 Out 2016 às 10:17)

Bom dia.

Tanto em Loures como em Lisboa o dia começou sem nevoeiro, céu praticamente limpo. 

Neste momento no Campo Grande: 19,0ºC.


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2016 às 11:32)

Bom dia, mínima de 15,4ºC, imagens fantásticas ao atravessar a Ponte 25 de Abril hoje de manhã com o nevoeiro a surgir do rio e a "subir" a ponte, mais parecia um tapete branco . 
Pegando nos comentários do Jonas e do Tiagolco ontem reparei na enorme quantidade de formigas (sem asa) que tinha no quintal mesmo com uma humidade relativa quase nos 100%, impressionantes estes animais mas ao mesmo tempo irritantes  .


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2016 às 13:38)

Nebulosidade convetiva interessante a norte:




EDIT: 10 minutos depois:


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2016 às 14:18)

Nevoeiro em Lisboa:


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2016 às 15:30)

Maldito nevoeiro não levantou ainda!!!

18,3ºC
94%Hr e vento nulo


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Out 2016 às 15:43)

Belas imagens Tiagolco parabéns. Por aqui sigo com céu com períodos de alguma nebulosidade e tempo quente para a época do ano já estou farto deste calor velha a chuva de jeito que é bem precisa e se não for pedir muito umas boas trovoadas.


----------



## António josé Sales (20 Out 2016 às 15:45)

Tiagolco queria dizer fotografias e não imagens LOL.


----------



## Pedro1993 (20 Out 2016 às 15:54)

A manhã aqui acordou com nevoeiro denso, que se formou, já perto das 7 da manhã, o que não costuma ser muito habitual, e ainda permaneceu até quase á hora de almoço, dando lugar a uma tarde ainda bem amena, tendo em conta que faltam apenas 10 dias para acabar este mês.


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2016 às 16:12)

Boas, estão a formar-se umas "torres" engraçadas a Norte de Lisboa, a nebulosidade convectiva de que falava o Tiagolco já ocupa uma faixa enorme, pena não ter cabo para passar as fotografias para o pc. Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2016 às 16:17)

criz0r disse:


> Boas, estão a formar-se umas "torres" engraçadas a Norte de Lisboa, a nebulosidade convectiva de que falava o Tiagolco já ocupa uma faixa enorme, pena não ter cabo para passar as fotografias para o pc. Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado e vento fraco.


Está a crescer bem para os lados de Loures/Odivelas. Parece é que estão estacionárias.


----------



## david 6 (20 Out 2016 às 17:21)

por Setúbal está um nevoeiro cerrado ui ui


----------



## criz0r (20 Out 2016 às 17:42)

Tiagolco disse:


> Está a crescer bem para os lados de Loures/Odivelas. Parece é que estão estacionárias.



É verdade já estão ali em desenvolvimento salvo erro desde manhã mas não vejo nada de especial no radar,


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2016 às 17:43)

Em uma hora a nebulosidade convectiva desapareceu por completo e deu lugar ao nevoeiro novamente, que começa a cerrar. Como gosto deste tempo...
*19,0°C *


----------



## TiagoLC (20 Out 2016 às 17:44)

criz0r disse:


> É verdade já estão ali em desenvolvimento salvo erro desde manhã mas não vejo nada de especial no radar,


Foi só para enfeitar. 
Entretanto parece que se dissiparam.


----------



## miguel (20 Out 2016 às 22:43)

O dia foi de nevoeiro cerrado até final da tarde, altura que levantou.
A máxima não foi alem dos 18,6ºC sendo este até agora o dia mais frio destes inicio de outono 

Agora estão 17,4ºC


----------



## jonas_87 (20 Out 2016 às 23:29)

Extremos térmicos: *13,7ºC* / *20,7ºC*
T.actual: *16,3ºC
*
Venha lá essa chuva, quero ver a rede hidrográfica da zona com alguma vida.
No outro dia reparei que estiveram limpar as bermas na estrada da serra, assim é que deve ser.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (21 Out 2016 às 08:15)

Boas.

O dia amanheceu não muito fresco e com uma mistela de nuvens baixas, médias e altas.

Agora, no Campo Grande, 18,3ºC.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2016 às 08:24)

Boas,

Hoje, foi ao contrario de ontem, nevoeiro cerrado em Alcabideche, enquanto aqui por Cascais pouco nada de nevoeiro.
Lisboa e Setúbal com aviso amarelo,venha ela.


----------



## criz0r (21 Out 2016 às 09:30)

Bons dias, 15,1ºC de mínima e algum nevoeiro nas zonas mais abrigadas do concelho de Almada. Sigo com céu encoberto e uma ténue neblina que persiste desde o dia de ontem.


----------



## bmelo (21 Out 2016 às 09:47)

aqui na zona de Vialonga/Póvoa de Santa Iria está algum nevoeiro, até tive que ligar as luzes de nevoeiro. 

18.9ºC

aqui perto há uma mata (Mata do Paraíso) que nem se consegue ver de tanto nevoeiro... este Inverno ainda lá vou tirar umas fotos e meto aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Out 2016 às 11:52)

Boas!
Céu muito nublado. As nuvens não são muito densas, ainda se vê o sol. Estão *19,5°C*. 
Não vou poder fazer o seguimento do tempo amanhã, portanto divirtam-se!


----------



## miguel (21 Out 2016 às 12:11)

Boas

Aqui mais um dia de nevoeiro desta vez em altura, a ver se isto levanta e aquecia um pouco para a festa da noite e madrugada que vem 

Mínima de 14,6ºC
Agora estão 18,3ºC


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2016 às 15:37)

Boa tarde, a reportar da Póvoa de Sta.Iria (altitude 90m). Dados da estação WU de Forte da Casa.

Há menos de uma hora atrás, para oeste estava assim:

13:44 utc





13:56 utc





Dados deste momento:
20,5ºC (máx. 20,8ºC; mín. 16,8ºC)

69% (máx.88%)

vento fraco de sul a oeste.


----------



## MSantos (21 Out 2016 às 15:44)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde, a reportar da Póvoa de Sta.Iria (altitude 90m). Dados da estação WU de Forte da Casa.
> 
> Há menos de uma hora atrás, para oeste estava assim:
> 
> ...



Boas fotos (como sempre)! 

Estranhámos a tua ausência prolongada!


----------



## StormRic (21 Out 2016 às 15:58)

Há pouco, mantém-se estas formações a oeste, sem um pingo de chuva:

14:49 utc





14:50 utc





20,4ºC
SSE fraco


----------



## bmelo (21 Out 2016 às 16:05)

StormRic disse:


> Boa tarde, a reportar da Póvoa de Sta.Iria (altitude 90m). Dados da estação WU de Forte da Casa.
> 
> Há menos de uma hora atrás, para oeste estava assim:
> 
> ...




Sou de Vialonga (deve conhecer quase de certeza) e sigo essas 2 estações, mas mais a que está mais próxima daqui.


----------



## criz0r (21 Out 2016 às 16:26)

StormRic bem vindo de volta 

A tarde segue com céu muito nublado e muito escuro a SW. Vento moderado e 19,2ºC.


----------



## bmelo (21 Out 2016 às 16:32)

22.2ºC  76%HR


----------



## bmelo (21 Out 2016 às 17:19)

começa a chover, mas muito fininha... a temperatura por aqui não desce dos 22.2ºC há cerca de 1 hora


----------



## Geopower (21 Out 2016 às 17:25)

Começou a chuviscar por Telheiras à cerca de 10 minutos. Céu encoberto. Vento fraco. 20.0ºC


----------



## meko60 (21 Out 2016 às 17:29)

Boa tarde.
Por aqui ainda não chegou.Temperatura nos 18,6ºC.


----------



## bmelo (21 Out 2016 às 17:32)

o " *Mapa dinâmico - Intensidade Precipitação (mm/h) " do IPMA no (Outono/Inverno) passado não tinha só um atraso de 15 minutos em vez dos +/- 1:15h/1:00h que tem agora ?*


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Out 2016 às 17:39)

bmelo disse:


> o " *Mapa dinâmico - Intensidade Precipitação (mm/h) " do IPMA no (Outono/Inverno) passado não tinha só um atraso de 15 minutos em vez dos +/- 1:15h/1:00h que tem agora ?*


O radar está em hora UTC, ainda estamos na hora de Verão (+1h)

________________________________

Por aqui chuva molha-parvos certinha!

Mínima: *15,9ºC*
Máxima: *19,1ºC*

Algum nevoeiro e bastante humidade!


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Out 2016 às 17:46)

Boas!
Morrinha por aqui também. Já está tudo molhado novamente. 
*17,7°C*


----------



## ct5iul (21 Out 2016 às 17:55)

Boa Tarde 
LISBOA-AJUDA-MONSANTO

Temp Max: 21.6 ºC
Temp Mini: 14.9ºC
Rajada Máxima: 19.8km/h


Temp atual 19.7ºC 17:45

Pressão: 1005.3Hpa 17:45
Intensidade do Vento: 1.9 km/h 17:45
Escala de Beaufort : 1
Direcção do Vento: WSW
Temperatura do vento: 18.4ºC 17:45
Ponto de Orvalho: 15.3ºC 17:45
Humidade Relativa:81% 17:45
Chuva Precipitação da ultima Hora: 0.0 mm
Chuva Precipitação das ultimas 24h: 0.0 mm
Índice Ultra/Violeta: 2 baixo 17:45
Altitude: 110Metros

PAGINA DO METEO AJUDA
http://meteoct2iul.webnode.pt/


----------



## criz0r (21 Out 2016 às 18:16)

Boas, vai chovendo de forma fraca mas certinha desde as 17h e 30m. Estou no comboio a passar a ponte e já não consigo ver a foz do Tejo. Bonito cenário.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2016 às 18:50)

Boas,

*1,2 mm* por aqui.
Chuviscos.


----------



## windchill (21 Out 2016 às 18:59)

Por aqui não chove, mas esta camada de nuvens médias agrada-me.... podem ser bom prenuncio


----------



## Pedro1993 (21 Out 2016 às 19:02)

O dia de hoje acordou com nevoeiro cerrado, que teimou em ficar até quase á hora de almoço, de tarde o céu permaneceu sempre encoberto, e fazendo parecer que chovia a qualquer momento, mas ainda não caiu nada até ao momento.


----------



## Crissie (21 Out 2016 às 19:26)

Por aqui nada , espera-se ansiosamente


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Out 2016 às 19:57)

Crissie disse:


> Por aqui nada , espera-se ansiosamente


Mesmo a serio.esta espera e uma tortura.Tenho a maquina a postos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2016 às 20:02)

Começou a morrinha aqui...


----------



## windchill (21 Out 2016 às 20:05)

Crissie disse:


> Por aqui nada , espera-se ansiosamente



E eu com a minha máquina apontada justamente na direcção do Seixal/Arrentela!!


----------



## windchill (21 Out 2016 às 20:13)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Mesmo a serio.esta espera e uma tortura.Tenho a maquina a postos.


Concordo e corroboro!!!


----------



## windchill (21 Out 2016 às 20:14)

Vento nulo, alguma neblina..... tudo muito calmo para já!


----------



## António josé Sales (21 Out 2016 às 20:16)

Por aqui começou agora a chuva fraca.


----------



## Crissie (21 Out 2016 às 20:28)

windchill disse:


> E eu com a minha máquina apontada justamente na direcção do Seixal/Arrentela!!


 não vá  eu confundir o flash da  sua máquina  então ahahahha


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2016 às 20:30)

*1,7* mm por aqui.
*2,7* mm no Linhó.


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Out 2016 às 20:31)

Se houver trovoada só será daqui a 3h/4h, aquando da chegada daquele grupo de células a sudoeste.
*17,9°C* e a morrinha parou.


----------



## windchill (21 Out 2016 às 20:34)

Crissie disse:


> não vá  eu confundir o flash da  sua máquina  então ahahahha


Nã nãaaa..... nada de flashes nestes eventos!!
Longas exposições e tudo escuro aqui na varanda!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (21 Out 2016 às 20:39)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Começou a morrinha aqui...


Aqui já cai chuva fraca...


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Out 2016 às 20:51)

Tudo calmo por aqui. Céu encoberto e chuviscos.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2016 às 20:52)

Aguardando...


----------



## windchill (21 Out 2016 às 20:53)

AndréFrade disse:


> Tudo calmo por aqui. Céu encoberto e chuviscos.


Chuviscos também aqui...... quase que desmotiva


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Out 2016 às 20:58)

jonas_87 disse:


> Aguardando...


Hmm...suspeito que a célula/conjunto de células a sudoeste passe de raspão pelo Algarve e vá para Espanha...


----------



## windchill (21 Out 2016 às 21:03)

Aparentemente já se vão individualizando algumas células a SW da AML

[url=https://postimg.org/image/j36r9wcax/]
	
imagen[/URL]


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Out 2016 às 21:09)

Formação estranha no céu por aqui. Parecem mammatus.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Out 2016 às 21:17)

Tiagolco disse:


> Formação estranha no céu por aqui. Parecem mammatus.


 Confirmo aqui em Cacilhas.Sao mesmo mammatus e bem definidos


----------



## bmelo (21 Out 2016 às 21:30)

começa a cair chuva fininha...


----------



## windchill (21 Out 2016 às 21:39)

Bom pressagio!!

[url=https://postimg.org/image/5oy9rlv0p/]
	
image sharing[/URL]


----------



## meko60 (21 Out 2016 às 21:45)

Vamos aguardar........


----------



## david 6 (21 Out 2016 às 21:55)

já pela Fajarda, 17.7ºC, que venha a chuvinha


----------



## guisilva5000 (21 Out 2016 às 21:55)

Chuviscos renderam *2 mm, *apesar de pouco a humidade ajuda a que continue tudo molhado.


----------



## jonas_87 (21 Out 2016 às 21:58)

Aquela celula mais activa anda aos s´s   Ora parece que vai direito à margem sul como direito a linha de Cascais.


----------



## meko60 (21 Out 2016 às 22:04)

espero que venha para a margem sul,mais precisamente sobre Almada.......


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Out 2016 às 22:21)

Está a ficar uma noite muito interessante do ponto de vista meteorológico. Está a ficar... nevoeiro. Sim. Está a ficar nevoeiro. 

17,9ºC.


----------



## windchill (21 Out 2016 às 22:22)

Esta neblina irrita...


----------



## DracoLX (21 Out 2016 às 22:53)

Começa a chover na margem sul


----------



## criz0r (21 Out 2016 às 23:02)

Sim, começaram a cair pingos bem mais grossos por aqui. A neblina continua a persistir, este cheiro a terra molhada e humidade é fantástico . 18,0ºC de momento.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (21 Out 2016 às 23:03)

Aqui pela zona do Seixal vai caindo alguma chuva fraca...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Out 2016 às 23:07)

Aqui em Cacilhas ja chove mas muito fraco


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Out 2016 às 23:22)

A situação já esteve mais interessante...
Olhando pelo radar, nas próximas 2h não deverá chover nada de significativo em Lisboa e arredores. Cai morrinha e estão *18,0°C*.
As imagens de satélite também não estão lá grande coisa...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (21 Out 2016 às 23:23)

Ja chove por aqui.Que saudades de ouvir a chuva nos telheiros


----------



## meko60 (21 Out 2016 às 23:25)

Chove,mas fraco.


----------



## windchill (21 Out 2016 às 23:28)

Será?!.....

[url=https://postimg.org/image/enxiw4eo9/]
	
picture share[/URL]


----------



## Peters (21 Out 2016 às 23:34)

Pelo Montijo nada... Só pode ser um escudo magnético como diziam os Gato Fedorento 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## bmelo (21 Out 2016 às 23:43)

por aqui nada de nada...


----------



## AndréFrade (21 Out 2016 às 23:49)

Depois de uns pingos grossos (que deu para molhar o chão) ficou nevoeiro. O que nos reserva a noite? Veremos!


----------



## windchill (21 Out 2016 às 23:54)

Por aqui a neblina diminuiu e já se conseguem ver as nuvens com maior definição....


----------



## meko60 (22 Out 2016 às 00:24)

O evento até agora foi 1 fiasco,aguardemos pela madrugada para ver se se concretiza a validade do aviso amarelo.Termino o dia com 0,7mm acumulados, 17,2ºC e 1007 hPa.


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2016 às 00:24)

por aqui chove fraco, mas a mim não me cheira a terra molhada, tem aquele cheirinho a desilusão


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2016 às 00:30)

vendo bem o GFS até está a acertar em cheio... mas deve ser o único, se olharmos para o ecm ou ipma a esta hora estávamos com chuvadas , só espero é que GFS acerte também para a possibilidade de trovoada durante a manhã...


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2016 às 00:32)

Chuva fraca em Lisboa, a intensificar em Belém neste momento. Células a sul, actividade electrica não visível.


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2016 às 00:34)

Chuva fraca por vezes moderada, vento fraco e 17,6ºC estagnados. Nada de especial até agora.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Tufao André (22 Out 2016 às 00:46)

Por aqui chuva fraca com pingos grossos há algum tempo e que agora vão aumentando ligeiramente de intensidade! É melhor que nada mas muito aquém do previsto...
Vento nulo e 17 graus de temperatura com muita humidade!


----------



## Tufao André (22 Out 2016 às 01:00)

Ok já posso afirmar que chove moderadamente, mas não passa disto por agora! Não há trovoada ainda, mas parece-me que as células estão em crescimento a sul... a ver o que reserva o resto da noite


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2016 às 01:04)

Tanto alarido e afinal...
Chove fraco.


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2016 às 01:08)

E pronto mais um fiasco! é que nem chove!! 

17,9ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Out 2016 às 01:13)

Mas nem nos modelos havia tendência para grande chuvada, nem a frente de Sábado/Domingo deve ser grande coisa... Só lá para segunda/terça é que temos praticamente uma frente estacionária para o litoral!

Por enquanto 17,3ºC estáveis desde as 22h30, alguém acertou o termostato


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2016 às 01:13)

vai chovendo em geral fraco por vezes lá aparece algum momento mais moderado mas nada de especial, bem já que isto está como está ao menos aquela mancha verde longa sempre está direcionada para mim assim sempre vai chovendo, em geral fraco, mas vai sendo persistente

edit: moderado agora que oiço os pingos nas telhas


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2016 às 01:16)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mas nem nos modelos havia tendência para grande chuvada, nem a frente de Sábado/Domingo deve ser grande coisa...


Tendência havia, até mudar tudo à última da hora. 
No facebook foi o que foi com várias páginas de meteorologia a alimentarem o entusiasmo das pessoas, e depois pronto...


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2016 às 01:37)

ao menos chove persistente  já não é mau

não quero ser ganancioso mas já que a chuva é pouca, deem me a mancha verde toda para mim  (tivemos azar na desilusão, mas acabei por ter sorte por apanhar a mancha verde toda e assim a chuva ser persistente)

PS 2min depois: agora oiço bem a chuva no telhado  
edit 1min depois: elah está a dar lhe agora


----------



## Crissie (22 Out 2016 às 01:39)

Por aqui tranquilo , chuvinha molha tolinhos e pronto é isto .. Como sempre grandes expectativas para .... adormecer


----------



## Teya (22 Out 2016 às 01:44)

A malta está tão sedente de chuva, trovoadas e temporais, que à mínima hipótese de haver alguma coisa o entusiasmo e a expectativa aumentam.  Eu já fico contente de não estar sol e calor, ou seja,a mesma pasmaceira de sempre!


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2016 às 01:52)

mais uma descarga de precipitação um pouco mais intensa


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2016 às 02:15)

Chuva fraca neste momento na 2a circular, e um cheirinho a fiasco deste evento até agora.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Out 2016 às 08:00)

Bom dia a todos. Mais um fiasco por aqui.Ate agora tudo se resumiu a chuva fraca a moderada e pelo que vejo no satélite e no radar, nao tenho expectativas para hoje.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Out 2016 às 08:02)

Teya disse:


> A malta está tão sedente de chuva, trovoadas e temporais, que à mínima hipótese de haver alguma coisa o entusiasmo e a expectativa aumentam.  Eu já fico contente de não estar sol e calor, ou seja,a mesma pasmaceira de sempre!


Ja so me acredito no que vejo..Mais uma vez tanta coisa e ate ver foi apenas um normal dia de Inverno


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Out 2016 às 08:04)

Crissie disse:


> Por aqui tranquilo , chuvinha molha tolinhos e pronto é isto .. Como sempre grandes expectativas para .... adormecer


Não diria melhor  .Acabei por adormecer ao som da chuva


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2016 às 08:33)

Bom dia, de facto só não digo que foi fiasco porque os valores e até mesmo as imagens de radar não eram nada de especial, ainda assim estava com a expectativa de que se formasse mais qualquer coisa de jeito no oceano. Valeu a precipitação fraca/moderada para regar os campos. 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## remember (22 Out 2016 às 08:38)

Boas, sempre gostei bastante de meteorologia, mas claro que não tenho nem metade dos conhecimentos de muitos de vocês... inscrevi-me há pouco tempo e vou participando minimamente com o que sei e vou aprendendo.

Reconheço o fiasco de mais um evento com alerta amarelo, que nada foi, mais que o normal para a época.

Ontem olhando para as imagens de satelite, fiquei com essa percepção, primeiro porque parecia não haver nada de especial, para ser tão alarmante como as entidades transmitiam à população.

Segundo, esteve muito cinzento por aqui ontem, mas achei estranho a pouca ou escassa chuva e a persistencia de algum nevoeiro, já perto das 22h, uma pessoa fica entusiasmada e depois é isto 

Vamos lá ver hoje...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2016 às 09:03)

Bom dia,

Ontem: *2,3 mm acumulados*
Hoje: *0 mm*

Nem peço trovoada, pedia só chuva a sério, não está facil.
A ser verdade, na segunda feira esta zona será das mais afectadas por aquela frente practicamente estacionária, GFS e WRF apontam para isso.
O WRF 0,5 dado a sua resolução aponta inclusive para acumulados bem elevados na serra(de Sintra), como isto anda, só acredito vendo com os próprios olhos.


----------



## AMFC (22 Out 2016 às 09:15)

Aqui choveu tanto, mas tanto, que não tarda vou ao terraço regar as plantas.
Continua o nevoeiro.
O radar voltou a pifar, é muito útil a funcionar quando há bom tempo.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2016 às 09:23)

Chuva fraca.
*16,5ºC*


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2016 às 09:47)

Estou de viagem até à Invicta hoje, de momento estou a passar a zona de Fátima e o céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado. Pelo caminho apanhei chuva fraca desde a estação de serviço de Aveiras até ao cimo da Serra de Aire. 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (22 Out 2016 às 09:50)

Que desilusão.... (até agora)


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2016 às 09:51)

criz0r disse:


> Estou de viagem até à Invicta hoje, de momento estou a passar a zona de Fátima e o céu encontra-se parcialmente nublado. Pelo caminho apanhei chuva fraca desde a estação de serviço de Aveiras até ao cimo da Serra de Aire.
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


Bom dia. Agora está um sol radioso!


----------



## Geopower (22 Out 2016 às 09:58)

Bom dia. Céu muito nublado. De momento não chove. 19.4ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2016 às 09:59)

É verdade, quando lá passei o sol espreitava e bem ☺

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2016 às 10:02)

Muito sol.
*17,5ºC*


----------



## windchill (22 Out 2016 às 10:05)

Passou há pouco um aguaceiro que já lá vai...... alguma neblina


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2016 às 10:13)

Coimbra, algumas boas abertas mas com o céu muito escuro a Norte.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2016 às 10:48)

acumulado: *5.5mm* (aquela chuvinha persistente ajudou ^^)
pelo radar vem ai aguaceiros interessantes de S/SW do lado de Setúbal/Arrábida veremos

PS: IPMA top radar só funciona quando quer, observações de superficies nada...


----------



## ThunderFreak (22 Out 2016 às 10:49)

Chove bem nos Brejos de Azeitão. 

Enviado do meu LG-H815 através de Tapatalk


----------



## carla_francisco (22 Out 2016 às 11:01)

Chuvada monumental em Carcavelos


----------



## NunoBrito (22 Out 2016 às 11:09)

Agora sim, está oficialmente a chover nesta zona.


----------



## AMFC (22 Out 2016 às 11:13)

Cai agora um bom aguaceiro.


----------



## Geopower (22 Out 2016 às 11:13)

começa a cair um aguaceiro fraco. Vento fraco. 20,2ºC


----------



## NunoBrito (22 Out 2016 às 11:17)




----------



## Geopower (22 Out 2016 às 11:29)

Geopower disse:


> começa a air um aguaceiro fraco. Vento fraco. 20,2ºC


passou a chuva moderada.


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2016 às 11:30)

Aqui chove moderado e acumulou até agora 6,0mm

18,3ºC


----------



## windchill (22 Out 2016 às 11:33)

Aguaceiro forte!!!


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2016 às 11:34)

começo a ver escuro no horizonte a sul, eles veem ai


----------



## dASk (22 Out 2016 às 11:46)

Bom dia. Finalmente as nuvens perderam a vergonha e deitam água a sério. Acordei com uma grande chuvada coisa que não acontecia há muito tempo. E a S/SW vem lá um escuro enorme e mais da mesma. Saudades que tinha destes dias.. Acabou-se o pó..


----------



## bmelo (22 Out 2016 às 11:56)

caem uns bons pingos por aqui...


----------



## remember (22 Out 2016 às 11:59)

Chove bem finalmente


----------



## bmelo (22 Out 2016 às 12:02)

remember disse:


> Chove bem finalmente



Vizinho.


----------



## Peters (22 Out 2016 às 12:06)

Chove bem pelo Montijo agora


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2016 às 12:09)

chegou, chuva forte


----------



## meko60 (22 Out 2016 às 12:22)

Bom dia!
Manhã de chuva,por vezes forte.O acumulado até agora,6mm.


----------



## meko60 (22 Out 2016 às 12:31)

Aproxima-se mais uma cargazita de .....cá está, a cair bem!


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2016 às 12:34)

Tem chovido razoavelmente bem
*3,9 mm*


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2016 às 12:34)

já chove fraco, mas calma que a 2ª rodada já vem a caminho, já vejo a escurecer de novo a sul


----------



## JAlves (22 Out 2016 às 12:38)

O radar parece estar muito interessante para a grande Lisboa...

EDIT: Estava a ver o radar do IPMA que, para variar, morreu ás 21h...


----------



## Peters (22 Out 2016 às 12:38)

Em termos de chuva já se compoz, só falta o espectáculo eléctrico 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2016 às 12:51)

volta a chover com mais força , 2ª rodada a chegar


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Out 2016 às 12:52)

Acham que a frente de hoje vai ser boa?


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2016 às 13:02)

A chuvinha já lá vai, a noite a mais nessa frente de fraca actividade que deve deixar uns 5mm... Segue o tempo ameno, estão 20,5ºC com algum vento moderado 

A mínima foi alta com 17,6ºC contra os 13ºC previstos pelo IPMA


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2016 às 13:04)

Manhã outonal na estrada do Pisão, Alcabideche.


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2016 às 13:14)

DILUVIO!!!!


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2016 às 13:17)

meu quintal virou piscina em pouco tempo


----------



## carla_francisco (22 Out 2016 às 13:31)

JAlves disse:


> EDIT: Estava a ver o radar do IPMA que, para variar, morreu ás 21h...



Este não morreu   :
http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp


----------



## cookie (22 Out 2016 às 13:58)

Este tópico sem fotos não vale nada!!  
Malta "cadê" as fotos do temporal??

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (22 Out 2016 às 14:20)

cookie disse:


> Este tópico sem fotos não vale nada!!
> Malta "cadê" as fotos do temporal??
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Falta o temporal....


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2016 às 14:45)

Chuva forte agora. Passámos de um dia de sol á tempestade em 5 minutos!


----------



## JAlves (22 Out 2016 às 15:05)

carla_francisco disse:


> Este não morreu   :
> http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.remote/index.jsp



Obrigado. 

Não gosto tanto deste, mas dá para acompanhar.


----------



## manganao (22 Out 2016 às 15:05)

Por aqui nada de nada


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Out 2016 às 15:37)

*7,4 mm* acumulados, bela célula pela manhã!

Quem gere a estação da Amadora deve ter pensado que o termómetro estava maluco , visto estar nos 17,3ºC durante 5 horas seguidas, mas nas outras estações a temperatura também estabilizou, coisas de frente quente


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Out 2016 às 15:51)

Boas tardes. Por aqui por Cacilhas a relatar apenas ceu nublado.O que se pode esperar para as proximas horas?


----------



## cookie (22 Out 2016 às 16:17)

windchill disse:


> Falta o temporal....


E chuva?

Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (22 Out 2016 às 16:30)

cookie disse:


> E chuva?
> 
> Enviado do meu Redmi 3 através de Tapatalk


Chuva.... alguma, mas o melhor ainda está para vir  (espero eu...)


----------



## david 6 (22 Out 2016 às 17:01)

à pouco depois da chuvada estava assim


----------



## jcsmonteiro (22 Out 2016 às 17:47)

Dilúvio total em Leiria neste momento


----------



## windchill (22 Out 2016 às 18:07)

Estou a fazer um time-lapse.... a ver no que dá!


----------



## WHORTAS (22 Out 2016 às 18:44)

Boas.
por aqui a meia hora de chuva rendeu 3.2mm
neste momento não chove.
Há, o radar já saiu do COMA http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Out 2016 às 18:48)

Visibilidade a reduzir cada vez mais com o chegar da noite.

Frente fria ainda vai no Atlântico.


----------



## JAlves (22 Out 2016 às 19:01)

Aqui da Ramada, o aspeto das nuvens para sul é ameaçador, mas olhando para o radar parece que não se passa nada...


----------



## windchill (22 Out 2016 às 19:09)

Time-Lapse feito há pouco aqui da minha varanda..... nuvens com uma configuração muito curiosa!


----------



## JTavares (22 Out 2016 às 19:26)

Fiasco não vos cheira?


----------



## bmelo (22 Out 2016 às 19:26)

já pinga...


----------



## Teya (22 Out 2016 às 19:26)

windchill disse:


> Time-Lapse feito há pouco aqui da minha varanda..... nuvens com uma configuração muito curiosa!



Mesmo sem chuva, gostei bastante. Obrigada pela partilha!


----------



## windchill (22 Out 2016 às 19:37)

Teya disse:


> Mesmo sem chuva, gostei bastante. Obrigada pela partilha!



Gravado com um smartphone..... até nem ficou mau!!


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Out 2016 às 19:45)

Aqui acabou d cair um aguaceiro forte .


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2016 às 19:59)

Boas!
Fui fazer rappel na serra de Sintra e apanhei uma das maiores chuvadas, (e respetiva molha ) desde que me lembro. Deixo duas fotos que tirei, depois do aguaceiro passar:


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Out 2016 às 20:14)

JTavares disse:


> Fiasco não vos cheira?


Mesmo a serio..E dos grandes


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2016 às 20:17)

Precipitação intensa vai se aproximando, vem de SO/O.


----------



## Peters (22 Out 2016 às 20:20)

Acham que as perspectivas de haver trovoada ainda se mantêm?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2016 às 20:22)

Trovoada pode ocorrer mas numa frente destas muito esporádica...

Aqui choveu a poucos minutos o acumulado do dia vai em 6,8mm

máxima de 20,7ºC

Agora 17,8ºC


----------



## guisilva5000 (22 Out 2016 às 20:46)

Vento de SW já a atacar bem, não tão intenso como a nossa amiga nortada 

Espera-se cerca de 5mm de chuva em Lisboa, a juntar aos da célula de manhã. Extremo noroeste do país vai levar uma bela carga de água.


----------



## carla_francisco (22 Out 2016 às 20:53)

windchill disse:


> Time-Lapse feito há pouco aqui da minha varanda..... nuvens com uma configuração muito curiosa!


 WOW, que espectáculo! Faz lembrar uma roll cloud


----------



## windchill (22 Out 2016 às 21:01)

carla_francisco disse:


> WOW, que espectáculo! Faz lembrar uma roll cloud



Foi mesmo isso que me chamou a atenção!


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2016 às 21:11)

Boa noite a todos! Chuva fraca e começa a aumentar o vento...


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2016 às 21:11)

Tiagolco disse:


> Fui fazer rappel na serra de Sintra e apanhei uma das maiores chuvadas, (e respetiva molha ) desde que me lembro. Deixo duas fotos que tirei, depois do aguaceiro passar:



 belas fotos no Penedo da Amizade, um local favorito...



Peters disse:


> Acham que as perspectivas de haver trovoada ainda se mantêm?



 à latitude da nossa região nada a esperar desta frente, só no pós-frontal, é o que eu espero.

Aqui pela Póvoa de Sta.Iria houve uns aguaceiros fracos pela manhã, o resto do dia decorreu seco, com cumulus em fluxo pré-frontal de SSW. Avistaram-se as células para Leste que regaram o Ribatejo, mas nada passou aqui.

17,7ºC/23,5ºc foram os extremos de hoje. 19,9ºC e 84% neste momento. Sem possibilidade de avaliar o acumulado do dia, 1 a 2 mm talvez.

A frente chega à costa daqui a menos de uma hora, duas horas até ao vale do Tejo. Parece pouco consistente, segmentada, nos intervalos a precipitação a esperar é escassa, menos de 10mm seguramente. O evento principal parece transferir-se para terça de madrugada.


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2016 às 21:15)

StormRic disse:


> belas fotos no Penedo da Amizade, um local favorito...


Acesso difícil (ainda por cima com chuva torrencial ), mas vale sempre a pena.


----------



## windchill (22 Out 2016 às 21:24)

Este Pós-Frontal até nem está nada mau....

[url=https://postimg.org/image/v4b1cyu6h/]
	
adult image upload[/URL]


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2016 às 21:27)

As celulas mais activas devem entrar na linha de costa sintrense, bah.

Ps: É sempre bom ver-te por aqui @StormRic


----------



## Garcia (22 Out 2016 às 21:30)

Boa noite. . 
Por aqui o vento também se faz sentir bem. . 
Nada chuva por enquanto.

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2016 às 21:34)

Olhando para ultima actualizacao do radar a celula  afinal deve passar por aqui, devo ter chuva forte certamente.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2016 às 21:36)

Banda mais activa da frente a entrar em Peniche...


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2016 às 21:40)

Celula com tons de laranja prestes a entrar...


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2016 às 21:43)




----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2016 às 21:43)

Chuva forte, finalmente, chuva a sério.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2016 às 21:51)

jonas_87 disse:


> Chuva forte, finalmente, chuva a sério.


Sim, a frente já entrou com eco laranja-amarelo sobre Cascais...


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2016 às 21:52)

Belas bigornas a sul e oeste. Só falta a trovoada.


----------



## Peters (22 Out 2016 às 21:54)

Tenho que mudar de terra...


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2016 às 21:54)

Chove bem.
O vento sopra já a *30 km/h* de SO.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2016 às 21:56)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Sim, a frente já entrou com eco laranja-amarelo sobre Cascais...



Entrou mais intensa na serra e nas terras junto à vertente norte.


----------



## Garcia (22 Out 2016 às 21:57)

belo aguaceiro.. 
agora abrandou.. é a aberta que se vê no radar.. vem lá mais..


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2016 às 22:07)

Frente prestes a entrar na Nazaré e Caldas da Rainha...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Out 2016 às 22:13)

Por aqui nada por enquanto....​


----------



## meko60 (22 Out 2016 às 22:14)

Boa noite.
Está visto que a animação vai passar do outro lado do rio, por aqui nem pinga .


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2016 às 22:17)

*7,5 mm* por aqui
Chove bem


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Out 2016 às 22:17)

meko60 disse:


> Boa noite.
> Está visto que a animação vai passar do outro lado do rio, por aqui nem pinga .


Mesmo a serio. Vai ser mais um evento que nos passa ao lado


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2016 às 22:18)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Mesmo a serio. Vai ser mais um evento que nos passa ao lado


É só o início do evento e vocês já estão a tirar conclusões...?


----------



## fsl (22 Out 2016 às 22:21)

Em Nova-Oeiras começou a chover, moderada a forte.


----------



## dASk (22 Out 2016 às 22:23)

Também não acho que vai passar ao lado vai é chegar mais tarde. Nota-se perfeitamente a intensificação da frente na parte que segue em direcção á margem sul. Acho que ainda vão haver boas surpresas esta noite/madrugada pelo menos em relação a chuva. Aliás já andam ali umas células isoladas que seguem na frente da frente propriamente dita que já devem dar alguns aguaceiros na margem sul dentro de pouco tempo.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2016 às 22:23)

Bom disparo no acumulado.
Sigo nos *10 mm*.
*15 mm *no Linhó.

Bela rega na serra, assim é que está bem.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (22 Out 2016 às 22:23)

Tiagolco disse:


> É só o início do evento e vocês já estão a tirar conclusões...?


Estou a dizer no que vejo no radar.Esperemos que venha algo de jeito


----------



## DRC (22 Out 2016 às 22:23)

Já chove na Póvoa de Santa Iria. Pingas bem grossas.


----------



## JAlves (22 Out 2016 às 22:23)

Chove bem pela Ramada!


----------



## Teya (22 Out 2016 às 22:24)

Finalmente chove!


----------



## Candy (22 Out 2016 às 22:24)

Boas,
Escapei por pouco a uma molha daquelas!...
Cheguei a casa às 21h45. Foi só subir as escadas e parecia que o mundo ia desabar lá fora!!! Chuva bastante forte e rajadas de vento que abanaram bem os estores das janelas viradas a sul.
Antes de entrar em casa reparei num calor estranho na rua. Pimba!... 
Agora, embora continue a chover, já acalmou. O vento sopra moderado e vai chovendo moderadamente. 

(continua a faltar-nos a EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro, que incompreensivelmente não debita dados)


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2016 às 22:25)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Estou a dizer no que vejo no radar.Esperemos que venha algo de jeito


Ainda tens amanhã, segunda e terça. Não "mates" já o evento...


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Out 2016 às 22:25)

Chove moderado!


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Out 2016 às 22:28)

Começou a chover aqui torrencialmente.


----------



## meko60 (22 Out 2016 às 22:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ainda tens amanhã, segunda e terça. Não "mates" já o evento...



Mas para hoje não me parece que vá dar.


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2016 às 22:29)

Começou a chover na Póvoa de S.Iria (alt. 90m), pingos grossos, vento com rajadas fortes.


----------



## António josé Sales (22 Out 2016 às 22:30)

Começou agora a chover torrencialmente.


----------



## manganao (22 Out 2016 às 22:30)

ja chove bem por aqui


----------



## dASk (22 Out 2016 às 22:30)

Por mim não vai ser mau de todo aqui na margem sul. O radar a Sw está-se a compor..


----------



## dASk (22 Out 2016 às 22:31)

Pode é ser de curta duração!

Edit: boa célula a entrar na zona do cabo espichel!!


----------



## DRC (22 Out 2016 às 22:32)

Chuva muito forte na Póvoa de Santa Iria.

EDIT 22H33 - Foi de pouca dura.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2016 às 22:33)

A entrar na Marinha Grande e quase em Leiria...


----------



## bpereira (22 Out 2016 às 22:38)

Aqui ainda nada mas parece estar a chegar.  






Enviado do meu T200 através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (22 Out 2016 às 22:44)

DRC disse:


> Chuva muito forte na Póvoa de Santa Iria.
> 
> EDIT 22H33 - Foi de pouca dura.



Confirmo, mas foi rápido, agora chove moderado a fraco mas parece vir mais. Vento com rajadas moderadas a fortes.

A frente está desconjuntada, as células isolam-se ou agrupam-se em pequenos arcos. Nos intervalos destes até pode parecer que nada se passou.


----------



## jonas_87 (22 Out 2016 às 22:44)

Actualizando acumulados:

*11,7 mm* por aqui.
*18,5 mm* no Linhó ( Uso esta estação por estar próxima da fronteira do concelho, por representar uma zona chuvosa, e de certa maneira dá para ter ideia o que chove nos topos da serra no eixo este,somando mais uns bons mm.)


----------



## bpereira (22 Out 2016 às 22:48)

Chuva forte tocada a vento

Enviado do meu T200 através de Tapatalk


----------



## meko60 (22 Out 2016 às 22:48)

Bem, já chove em Almada,não muito forte.Afinal ainda apareceu.....


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2016 às 22:51)

Frente a chegar aqui. Aumenta o vento e nuvens a meter respeito com cor avermelhada escuro...


----------



## AndréFrade (22 Out 2016 às 22:54)

Este evento está a sair um fail daqueles... 

Vento moderado e céu a encobrir-se. Choveu com muita intensidade durante a manhã.

Agora parece que vem aí um ou outro aguaceiro. Veremos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (22 Out 2016 às 23:00)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Frente a chegar aqui. Aumenta o vento e nuvens a meter respeito com cor avermelhada escuro...


Chuva torrencial agora!


----------



## Crissie (22 Out 2016 às 23:17)

Chove bem por aqui , acompanhado de umas belas rajadas


----------



## windchill (22 Out 2016 às 23:20)

Aqui choveu torrencialmente durante.... 5mn!


----------



## bpereira (22 Out 2016 às 23:23)

Por aqui parou tudo.... Nem chuva nem vento. Nada mesmo nada...  

Enviado do meu T200 através de Tapatalk


----------



## BrOliveira (22 Out 2016 às 23:29)

Rajadas de vento de 64 km\h com chuva forte e algum pedraço à mistura. Durante 4 minutos foi a sério, depois tudo acalmou. 
Temp: 15.4 ºC


----------



## criz0r (22 Out 2016 às 23:29)

Boa noite, cheguei mesmo agora a casa foi estacionar e ficar dentro do carro à espera que parasse de chover.  Sigo com a continuação de chuva por vezes forte e o vento mantém-se forte com rajadas. 16,1ºC.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (22 Out 2016 às 23:49)

Aqui frente passada, acumulados 9,8mm até agora, mas só uns 3mm foi da frente 

16,1ºC


----------



## vortex (22 Out 2016 às 23:52)

Boa noite!O acumulado de hoje 10,8mm. Temp. nos 15,6ºC e Hr 95%.


----------



## DaniFR (22 Out 2016 às 23:54)

Boa noite

Por Coimbra, chove fraco, os acumulados rondam os *6mm*.

O vento também se tem feito sentir e começam as aparecer as primeiras ocorrências. Já há relatos da queda de duas árvores.


----------



## meko60 (22 Out 2016 às 23:57)

O acumulado de hoje foi de 8,6mm.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2016 às 00:01)

Contas finais.

*13 mm* por aqui.
*21,8 mm* no Linhó.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2016 às 00:07)

O meu dia resume-se na chuva torrencial que apanhei na serra de Sintra, esta manhã. Enquanto fazia rappel tinha uma bela cascata a descer ao meu lado. 
Por aqui, chuva fraca. Fico à espera do pós frontal (que não deverá ser nada de outro mundo).


----------



## thunderstorm87 (23 Out 2016 às 00:10)

Por aqui chove fraco


----------



## Geopower (23 Out 2016 às 00:11)

Boa frente por Lisboa. Já chove desde as 23h. E 30 minutos de chuva moderada. 17.5ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2016 às 00:15)

Mais um aguaceiro moderado que passou por aqui. O restante dia foi passado sempre assim.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2016 às 00:25)

O acumulado de ontem ficou nos 10,2mm

Agora tudo calmo!
15,6ºC


----------



## thunderstorm87 (23 Out 2016 às 00:48)

Mais um aguaceiro


----------



## Teya (23 Out 2016 às 00:55)

Aqui continua a chover


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Out 2016 às 01:01)

Pico de rajadas com a passagem da frente: uns "violentos" *37 km/h* 

A parte mais intensa da frente acumulou de facto cerca de 5 mm, mas como a frente ainda é extensa, continua a acumular devagarinho, cerca de 2-3mm/h 

Acumulado final: *20,1 mm*

O de hoje já vai em *2,8 mm *


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2016 às 02:54)

eu não me posso queixar muito, no dia de ontem já incluindo esta frente até esta hora estou com *25mm*, graças ao dia de ontem, porque esta frente só deixou uns 5mm, ali em Coruche na ultima hora já ia com uns *30mm* deste evento de ontem e hoje e vai acumular mais porque abalei de lá e estava a chover


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2016 às 09:50)

Bom dia! Aguaceiro forte. O primeiro do dia...


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2016 às 10:04)

Boas,
*
1 mm*

Chuva fraca e *15,0ºC.*
Hoje o dia será mas fresco e ventoso.
Até ao momento, rajada máxima de *72 km/h*.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2016 às 11:18)

Ontem a EMA de Coruche teve registos interessantes.

Acumulado: *36,7 mm*
Rajada máxima: *83,5 km/h* (Claramente relacionada com alguma celula mais pujante que terá cruzado aquela zona do vale do Sorraia)



free upload


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2016 às 12:41)

jonas_87 disse:


> Ontem a EMA de Coruche teve registos interessantes.
> 
> Acumulado: *36,7 mm*
> Rajada máxima: *83,5 km/h* (Claramente relacionada com alguma celula mais pujante que terá cruzado aquela zona do vale do Sorraia)
> ...




talvez tenha sido por volta da hora de almoço não sei, por aqui choveu bastante nessa altura, em Coruche acumulou 22mm em 2h, mas eu aqui tive pouco vento não sei, eu no fim de chover fui a Coruche e estava tudo calmo via se algumas zonas areia na estrada e vi um sinal de aviso de lençol de água


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2016 às 13:50)

Dia seco sem nada a contar..a ver se próxima noite e madrugada anima mais que tá um tédio este evento....

Mínima de 15,5ºC

Agora céu cheio de palha e 18,9ºC


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2016 às 14:45)

Tiagolco disse:


> Enquanto fazia rappel tinha uma bela cascata a descer ao meu lado.



 isso é que é espectáculo, também quero! 



Teya disse:


> Aqui continua a chover



Curioso, um pouco mais a nordeste e nada, seco pela Póvoa de S.Iria. Mas o vento sim, aumentou e de que maneira, rajadas fortes que já vergam ramos e árvores pequenas e arrastam lixo. Céu encoberto com o sol velado por altostratus, cumulus fragmentados, até parecia qe vinha chuva no radar mas nada caíu.

19ºC no Forte da Casa.

Vento de sul a SSE.


----------



## guisilva5000 (23 Out 2016 às 15:45)

Desde a frente que não acumulou nada, mas os pós-frontais devem chegar até ao final do dia, espero que não fique tudo no mar 

Mínima: *14,2ºC*
Máxima: *18,8ºC*


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2016 às 15:50)

A chegar a Lisboa pela A1, tudo seco. Chuva visível a sueste. 19°C.


----------



## Tufao André (23 Out 2016 às 15:53)

Boa tarde!
Noite de ontem e madrugada de hoje algo chuvosas e com fortes rajadas de vento a acompanhar!! 
Foi uma bela frente por aqui com o acumulado até as 0h a rondar os *20 mm* e os *5 mm* até agora graças aos aguaceiros que, por vezes, foram bastante fortes mas a durarem pouco tempo... Não registei trovoada alguma!
Desde o meio da manhã que o dia se mantém seco e com muito vento de S/SW, embora o céu esteja muito nublado e a ameaçar chuva mas nada... Apenas *18,5ºC* actuais


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2016 às 16:04)

Aguaceiro fraco no Campo Grande. Altostratus e sol velado. Chão seco.


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2016 às 16:10)

Células fortes a virem do mar a SSW. Céu encoberto espesso em Algés.


----------



## squidward (23 Out 2016 às 16:28)

Aqui pelo pq.nações ceu muito nublado mas nada de chuva.
Que saudades tenho de uma boa trovoada. Só por curiosidade já não oiço um trovão desde finais de Maio, já lá vão 5 meses.


----------



## AMFC (23 Out 2016 às 16:31)

A ficar cada vez o céu mais negro a anunciar chuva, pelo radar promete. Vamos ver se a cena anima que tem sido um fiasco, desde do inicio da instabilidade, apenas houve  um ou outro aguaceiro digno de registo.


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2016 às 16:50)

Olhando para a Arrábida, já se vão vendo umas boas cortinas de chuva...


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2016 às 16:52)

É este o cenário a S/SSE, com a Arrábida em fundo.

[url=https://postimg.org/image/rg46ftumh/]
	
upload image online free[/URL]


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2016 às 16:56)

Vista para SE/ESE

[url=https://postimg.org/image/e0h5qdm4p/]
	
upload img[/URL]


----------



## Candy (23 Out 2016 às 17:01)

Vem lá qualquer coisa... Veremos se passa por Peniche ou se passa ao lado.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (23 Out 2016 às 17:10)

Na Moita já chove.


----------



## carla_francisco (23 Out 2016 às 17:11)

Estou a ouvir trovoada aqui em Carcavelos 

EDIT: Isto promete


----------



## AMFC (23 Out 2016 às 17:15)

Célula com tons laranja/ vermelho a sudoeste


----------



## Tufao André (23 Out 2016 às 17:17)

Já vai pingando fraco por estes lados!  Céu cada vez mais escuro a sul e cortina de chuva visível...


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2016 às 17:19)

carla_francisco disse:


> Estou a ouvir trovoada aqui em Carcavelos


Tens a certeza? A célula ainda está relativamente distante.


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2016 às 17:19)

preparem se 

por aqui 18.1ºC 91% humidade céu encoberto, mas na ultima hora tem mudado, estava céu "palha" nuvens medias encoberto, agora já há nuvens baixas

EDIT 3min depois: começou a pingar


----------



## Peters (23 Out 2016 às 17:20)

Chove moderado pelo Montijo 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Teya (23 Out 2016 às 17:25)

Claro!  E eu a vir até ao Algarve apenas a apanhar com sol e algumas nuvens. Aproveitem e tirem fotos!


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2016 às 17:26)

Teya disse:


> Claro!  E eu a vir até ao Algarve apenas a apanhar com sol e algumas nuvens. Aproveitem e tirem fotos!


Vou já tirar uma.... 1 mn!


----------



## carla_francisco (23 Out 2016 às 17:28)

Tiagolco disse:


> Tens a certeza? A célula ainda está relativamente distante.



Sim, ouvi dois trovões. Agora já chove e não voltei a ouvir.

E sobre o Bugio a coisa está negra


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2016 às 17:29)

Vista para WSW... acredito que seja a 'cauda' de uma das células que se dirigem para W de LX

[url=https://postimg.org/image/ks7kt8b49/]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Tufao André (23 Out 2016 às 17:30)

Continua a chover fraco com pingos grossos por aqui e boa escuridão a S e SW!! Isto está a ficar interessante... eheh
Curiosamente ja vi um avião a desviar a rota devido a esta forte célula que se aproxima!


----------



## dASk (23 Out 2016 às 17:31)

Por aqui chove fraco ainda mas já são audíveis trovões distantes!!


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2016 às 17:33)

Por aqui chove fraco com pingas grossas. A célula vai passar de raspão.


----------



## jcsmonteiro (23 Out 2016 às 17:33)

Praia Paredes da vitória


pic host


pic host


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2016 às 17:35)

Trovão agora!!


----------



## AngelaAlmeida (23 Out 2016 às 17:36)

A chuva já começa a ser forte com trovoada de fundo


----------



## Tufao André (23 Out 2016 às 17:40)

Chuva passou a moderada e ouvi um trovão forte mas longínquo!


----------



## rafathunderstorm (23 Out 2016 às 17:42)

AngelaAlmeida disse:


> A chuva já começa a ser forte com trovoada de fundo


Ainda nao ouvi nem vi nada


----------



## Microburst (23 Out 2016 às 17:44)

Chuva moderada por Cacilhas nesta altura, dois trovões distantes porém bem audíveis há minutos atrás.


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2016 às 17:47)

A célula que gera a trovoada está a entrar pela arrábida..... vou filmar a ver se apanho algo!


----------



## AngelaAlmeida (23 Out 2016 às 17:47)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Ainda nao ouvi nem vi nada


Os trovões são muito distantes


----------



## rafathunderstorm (23 Out 2016 às 17:52)

Acho qe os roncos pararam por aqi..será qe vem algo mais??


----------



## jonekko (23 Out 2016 às 17:52)

A reportar de brejos de Azeitão e os trovões estão numa célula á minha frente


----------



## thunderstorm87 (23 Out 2016 às 17:54)

Microburst disse:


> Chuva moderada por Cacilhas nesta altura, dois trovões distantes porém bem audíveis há minutos atrás.


Boa tarde vizinho.Soube a pouco estas trovoadas.


----------



## jonekko (23 Out 2016 às 17:57)




----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2016 às 18:00)

aguaceiros todos a passar ao lado


----------



## bmelo (23 Out 2016 às 18:01)

já pinga... e bem


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2016 às 18:06)

Boas,

Fotos de uma das células vistas do Guincho.
A escuridão chegou a impressionar.



image upload no limit



free image host


----------



## Microburst (23 Out 2016 às 18:07)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Boa tarde vizinho.Soube a pouco estas trovoadas.



A muito pouco. E do alto de um 17º, e último, andar sabe ainda mais a pouco. Aguardemos com serenidade, decerto que com aquilo que está previsto não ficará por aqui.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2016 às 18:08)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Fotos de uma das células vistas do Guincho.
> A escuridão chegou a impressionar.
> ...


Fantástico!


----------



## rafathunderstorm (23 Out 2016 às 18:12)

Aguardando algo interessante


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2016 às 18:16)

trovão!!!


----------



## Maeglin (23 Out 2016 às 18:20)

O meu Telemovel acabou de me avisar com este detalhe todo lol 

Thunderstorm

Today, 17:36 - 19:06
All Elevations

On 2016/10/23 at 18:36 local time a thunderstorm of level orange has been detected. The center is located 12 km north of Sesimbra. It is moving in northeastern direction at a speed of 58 km/h. Regional heavy rain and isolated storm gusts are possible. Local hail of small size can not be ruled out. The lightning activity is weak. The thunderstorm is expected to cross the following communities: Cruz de Pau (18:55), Amora (18:59), Arrentela (19:01), Aldeia de Paio Pires (19:01), Santo António da Charneca (19:03), Alhos Vedros (19:07), Barreiro (19:05), Baixa da Banheira (19:07), Moita (19:11), Montijo (19:15), Alcochete (19:15) The arrival time of the storm is stated.


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2016 às 18:22)

chuva forte!!!


----------



## Peters (23 Out 2016 às 18:23)

Maeglin disse:


> O meu Telemovel acabou de me avisar com este detalhe todo lol
> 
> Thunderstorm
> 
> ...




Wow, que aplicação é essa?


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2016 às 18:25)

chuva forte com vento, temporal


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2016 às 18:25)

outro trovão


----------



## carla_francisco (23 Out 2016 às 18:26)

Peters disse:


> Wow, que aplicação é essa?



Também gostava de saber


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2016 às 18:29)

carla_francisco disse:


> Também gostava de saber


E eu!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## manganao (23 Out 2016 às 18:31)

aqui nas Caldas ai nem choveu esta tarde tudo ao lado


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2016 às 18:31)

DILUVIO COM RELAMPAGO EM CIMA!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2016 às 18:34)

manganao disse:


> aqui nas Caldas ai nem choveu esta tarde tudo ao lado


Aqui também não...


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2016 às 18:35)

meu deus que é isto, está a chover IMENSO mesmo, não estou a exagerar!!!!


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2016 às 18:36)

A noite promete.... venham elas!!!! 



picture share


----------



## rafathunderstorm (23 Out 2016 às 18:45)

Continuo a espera


----------



## Maeglin (23 Out 2016 às 18:50)

Para que perguntou: alerta pro dos que fazer a WeatherPro


----------



## Maeglin (23 Out 2016 às 18:54)

Se bem que não está com aspecto disso:


----------



## Candy (23 Out 2016 às 18:55)

A reportar do Cabo Carvoeiro
Acabou de cair um forte aguaceiro. 
Flashes enormes mesmo à esquerda da Berlenga.






Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (23 Out 2016 às 18:56)

Pelo menos duas descargas em dois minutos.

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Out 2016 às 19:00)

Boa tarde alguém me sabe dizer se amanhã na região centro vai chover alguma coisa de jeito?


----------



## Candy (23 Out 2016 às 19:01)

Wouuuuuuu
Intervalo de poucos segundos entre cada flash
Ja captei alguns em video com o tlm. 

Bruuuuuummmm... É com cada um... está a ficar mais intenso!!!

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2016 às 19:02)

Candy disse:


> Wouuuuuuu
> Intervalo de poucos segundos entre cada flash
> Ja captei alguns em video com o tlm.
> 
> ...


Queremos ver isso!


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2016 às 19:05)

Passou uma célula mesmo em cheio em Setúbal mas trovoada nada zero nicles fiasco :P 

Acumulados até agora 3,2mm
Máxima de 19,7ºC

Agora está frio 14,5ºC o que é mais para as trovoadas da noite


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2016 às 19:05)

António josé Sales disse:


> Boa tarde alguém me sabe dizer se amanhã na região centro vai chover alguma coisa de jeito?


Pelo radar parece que sim...


----------



## António josé Sales (23 Out 2016 às 19:07)

É que por aqui está tudo a passar de raspão.


----------



## Candy (23 Out 2016 às 19:14)

Ok de SW para N


















O vento está a intensificar. Estou junto à EMA do Cabo Carvoeiro.

Voltou a carregar na chuva. As rajadas estão a ficar muito fortes.
Continuo a ver descargas a NW e N. 
Embora esteja de costas para Sul, ainda não me apercebi de actividade elétrica atrás de mim.

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (23 Out 2016 às 19:16)

windchill disse:


> Queremos ver isso!


Com o tlm a qualidade não é muita mas sempre vale o registo. Carrego para youtube mal chegue a casa 

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (23 Out 2016 às 19:21)

Novo aguaceiro fortissimo. Vidros do carro a embaciar. 
13° C junto à EMA. Baixou 3 em meia hora. 

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Peters (23 Out 2016 às 19:22)

Nada no Montijo... 


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2016 às 19:24)

antes da trovoada chegar, já quase em cima de mim:






durante: 






depois: 






uma das valetas da minha rua depois da chuva parar:


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2016 às 19:30)

...e vai caindo a noite com umas nuvens bonitas no horizonte... a visibilidade é muito boa, o que potencia a captura de relâmpagos que ocorram a uma certa distância... estão reunidas as condições, por isso venham as descargas!!


----------



## carla_francisco (23 Out 2016 às 19:39)

Maeglin disse:


> Para que perguntou: alerta pro dos que fazer a WeatherPro



Eu tenho essa app (assumindo que é esta: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mg.alertspro&hl=en). Nunca recebi um alerta tão pormenorizado. Será preciso ter a app WeatherPro paga? (Esta: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mg.android&hl=en)


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2016 às 19:43)

carla_francisco disse:


> Eu tenho essa app (assumindo que é esta: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mg.alertspro&hl=en). Nunca recebi um alerta tão pormenorizado. Será preciso ter a app WeatherPro paga? (Esta: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mg.android&hl=en)


OFF TOPIC: Esta tem sido útil na detecção das trovoadas, com alarmes configuráveis.... já conheces?

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.blitzortung.android.app&hl=en


----------



## carla_francisco (23 Out 2016 às 19:48)

Já, obrigada


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2016 às 19:49)

Elas vão surgindo....

[url=https://postimg.org/image/f7v3ilc95/]
	
upload images free[/URL]


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2016 às 19:52)

vejo clarões para NW, mas a única célula para NW com potencial para isso é ao largo da Nazaré, está longe o dito cujo


----------



## Candy (23 Out 2016 às 19:52)

Na Nazaré deve estar a bombar! Estou a ver montes de flashes para lá. O som desses trovões mal se ouvem em Peniche.

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2016 às 19:54)

Mais uma chuvada monumental, pena durar poucos minutos... 

Acumulados até agora 5,0mm


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2016 às 19:57)

miguel disse:


> Mais uma chuvada monumental, pena durar poucos minutos...
> 
> Acumulados até agora 5,0mm


...e pena não deixar um relâmpaguito que seja..... podia fotografá-lo daqui do meu 'Miradouro'


----------



## Candy (23 Out 2016 às 20:05)

david 6 disse:


> vejo clarões para NW, mas a única célula para NW com potencial para isso é ao largo da Nazaré, está longe o dito cujo


Essa da Nazaré está a carregar bem nas descargas. 

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2016 às 20:08)

Celulas interessantes a rondar, está é dificil entrarem pela zona.

Máxima de *18,1ºC*
T.actual: *14,7ºC*
Acumulado: *2,7 mm*
Rajada máxima: *72 km/h*


----------



## Maeglin (23 Out 2016 às 20:13)

carla_francisco disse:


> Eu tenho essa app (assumindo que é esta: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mg.alertspro&hl=en). Nunca recebi um alerta tão pormenorizado. Será preciso ter a app WeatherPro paga? (Esta: https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.mg.android&hl=en)


São essas Carla, já tive a versão paga mas desisti, não sei porque raios é que aquele alerta foi tão detalhado


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Out 2016 às 20:17)

Flashes a sudoeste de Carcavelos!


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2016 às 20:19)

Flaviense21 disse:


> Flashes a sudoeste de Carcavelos!


Daqui também já se vê alguma coisa a SW


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (23 Out 2016 às 20:22)

Deverá dirigir se para a margem Sul... daqui vamos ficar a vê la passar.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2016 às 20:22)

Câmara pronta! 
*15,9°C*


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2016 às 20:23)

deixo vídeo da chuva forte de à pouco que só nisto deixou *16mm*
(não liguem dos 50seg para frente ^^) PS: foi com telemovel


13.6ºC (caiu uns 4ºC) à pouco com a trovoada


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2016 às 20:27)

Dia de alguns aguaceiros por aqui.

A temperatura tem descido bem, neste momento sigo com 14,1ºC.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2016 às 20:30)

Vários relâmpagos visíveis a sul/sudoeste, mas ainda um bocado distantes.


----------



## Geiras (23 Out 2016 às 20:39)

Relâmpagos com muita frequência a Sudoeste!!


----------



## Duarte Sousa (23 Out 2016 às 20:41)

Relâmpagos visíveis também daqui, para Sul.


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Out 2016 às 20:42)

Relâmpagos a SW!


----------



## Candy (23 Out 2016 às 20:44)

Pelo que vejo o ipma não está a registar nem metade das descargas. Pelo menos as que eu vi na zona de Peniche. 
Tenho uns flashes a carregar para o youtube. Foi com tlm, mas pronto... não ia para isto...


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2016 às 20:47)

Bombardeamento à vista.



upload pic


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2016 às 20:48)

Relâmpagos brutais, agora a sul!


----------



## Crissie (23 Out 2016 às 20:49)

Acabei de ouvir qualquer coisa


----------



## Candy (23 Out 2016 às 20:49)

Mais uma carga de água daquelas, neste momento!!!


----------



## AndréFrade (23 Out 2016 às 20:49)

Trovão abafado por aqui


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2016 às 20:50)

Boa noite, dia marcado por alguns aguaceiros moderados e algumas boas abertas. Relâmpagos a SW e chuva moderada de momento com 14,7ºC .

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2016 às 20:52)

E já se ouve! Ronco bem grave!


----------



## Maeglin (23 Out 2016 às 20:54)

Este hoje tirou o dia para me " chatear"

Thunderstorm

Today, 20:36 - 22:06
All Elevations

On 2016/10/23 at 21:36 local time a thunderstorm of level orange has been detected. The center is located 20 km north of Costa de Caparica. It is moving in northeastern direction at a speed of 54 km/h. Regional heavy rain and isolated storm gusts are possible. Local hail of small size can not be ruled out. The lightning activity is weak. The thunderstorm is expected to cross the following communities: Costa de Caparica (21:59), Charneca de Caparica (22:01), Corroios (22:03), Sobreda (22:03), Trafaria (22:03), Caparica (22:05), Pragal (22:07), Cova da Piedade (22:07), Almada (22:07), Cacilhas (22:09), Lisboa (22:13), Moscavide (22:15) The arrival time of the storm is stated.


----------



## Candy (23 Out 2016 às 21:06)

Sorry... foi com o tlm da minha mãe que têm uma câmara fraquinha :P 

Este ainda com luz, na Berlenga. As descargas eram quase umas a seguir às outras.


Este já noite fechada. Ao segundo 46. As descargas na zona da Nazaré.


----------



## meko60 (23 Out 2016 às 21:08)

Boa noite!
Hoje sim, há espectáculo .


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2016 às 21:08)

Grande ronco!


----------



## carla_francisco (23 Out 2016 às 21:09)

Maeglin disse:


> Este hoje tirou o dia para me " chatear"
> 
> Thunderstorm
> 
> ...



Coloquei Almada nas minhas localidades e recebo o mesmo alerta (o mesmo também aparece para Lisboa, mas em Carcavelos parece que vai ficar tudo tranquilo  )


----------



## PapoilaVerde (23 Out 2016 às 21:09)

Em Almada (Pragal) já se ouvem trovões.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2016 às 21:20)

Agora só se vêm relâmpagos longínquos a sudoeste. Desisti de tirar fotos.


----------



## bmelo (23 Out 2016 às 21:22)

já pinga,  pingas bem grossas... em 1 ou 2 minutos molhou o alcatrão todo.


----------



## meko60 (23 Out 2016 às 21:22)

Para já acabou, só chuva moderada.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2016 às 21:26)

Chove forte! Pingas bem grossas, até pensei que fosse granizo.


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2016 às 21:29)

estou a ver o jogo belenenses vs benfica e tem estado a chover lá


----------



## luismeteo3 (23 Out 2016 às 21:32)

E aqui ZERO!!!


----------



## rafathunderstorm (23 Out 2016 às 21:42)

Prestes a chegar a Almada e puff foi se  sempre a mesma coisa ate chateia 
Edit: deu um agora mesmo.


----------



## meko60 (23 Out 2016 às 21:42)

Flash!


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2016 às 21:43)

E a trovoada voltou! 
Está frescote.


----------



## Garcia (23 Out 2016 às 21:43)

Vi esse flash daqui. . 

Enviado do meu GT-I9505 através de Tapatalk

Edit : mais um. .


----------



## meko60 (23 Out 2016 às 21:45)

Temperatura desceu, agora com 14ºC.


----------



## anti-trovoadas (23 Out 2016 às 21:45)

Trovada forte na Moita.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2016 às 21:45)

Já vi mais dois! A frequência está a aumentar.


----------



## ThunderFreak (23 Out 2016 às 21:46)

Ouve-se uns bons trovões nos brejos de Azeitão. Chove bem. 

Enviado do meu LG-H815 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Rachie (23 Out 2016 às 21:46)

Sentadinha no sofá a ver clarões a norte :-)

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## Lightning (23 Out 2016 às 21:50)

Maeglin disse:


> On 2016/10/23 at 21:36 local time a thunderstorm of level orange has been detected. The center is located 20 km north of Costa de Caparica. It is moving in northeastern direction at a speed of 54 km/h. Regional heavy rain and isolated storm gusts are possible. Local hail of small size can not be ruled out. The lightning activity is weak. The thunderstorm is expected to cross the following communities: Costa de Caparica (21:59), Charneca de Caparica (22:01), Corroios (22:03), Sobreda (22:03), Trafaria (22:03), Caparica (22:05), Pragal (22:07), Cova da Piedade (22:07), Almada (22:07), Cacilhas (22:09), Lisboa (22:13), Moscavide (22:15) The arrival time of the storm is stated.



Desculpem o off-topic

Bastante preciso considerando o tempo aproximado em que diziam que a trovoada cá chegava. Acabei de experimentar a app e não compensa devido aos anúncios que tem, e software que tenta impingir ao utilizador. 

Esses avisos podem ser consultados exactamente iguais aqui http://avisos.centrometeo.pt/index-en.html
(clicando na área pretendida e depois, após estar no distrito pretendido, clicar aproximadamente com o cursor do rato na zona onde habitam)

Mesmo que a pessoa não tenha uma ligação à internet através de um computador, para mim não compensa porque é tão simples como adicionar aos favoritos no navegador android e consultar manualmente as previsões e os avisos.


----------



## Microburst (23 Out 2016 às 21:51)

A temperatura tem estado notoriamente a descer, 13,9ºC em Cacilhas. Tudo calmo por agora, relâmpagos a E/SE com trovões distantes.


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2016 às 21:52)

Já consegui algumas fotos....


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2016 às 21:57)

Reina a calmia por aqui depois de 20m de chuva forte e trovoada. A ver se volto a ter animação por aqui.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## rafathunderstorm (23 Out 2016 às 21:59)

windchill disse:


> Já consegui algumas fotos....


Ainda bem  pelo menos vejo algo.


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2016 às 22:02)

Agora vai haver uma pausa nos aguaceiros. Estão *14,7°C *


----------



## Peters (23 Out 2016 às 22:04)

Grande flash agora, aqui bem perto


Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (23 Out 2016 às 22:04)

Bom trovão agora, se bem que distante.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2016 às 22:07)

*13,9ºC*. 

Pode ser que aquelas células ainda longe, a Sudoeste, passem por cá e desactivem o escudo.


----------



## casr26 (23 Out 2016 às 22:08)

Na zona de Sto António da Charneca - Barreiro tem estado a dar um bom espectáculo de trovões e relâmpagos... mas... infelizmente não ando por lá


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2016 às 22:16)

o 1º round foi positivo em termos de fotos, vou esperar pelo 2º round....


----------



## Crissie (23 Out 2016 às 22:19)

Por aqui não tem sido mau , esqueci-me foi de activar o som


----------



## rafathunderstorm (23 Out 2016 às 22:48)

Alguem me sabe dizer se para os lados aqui de Almada haverá mais festa esta noite?


----------



## jorgeanimal (23 Out 2016 às 22:53)

Crissie disse:


> Por aqui não tem sido mau , esqueci-me foi de activar o som



Muito esperta a menina...foi viver para a zona das trovoadas.


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2016 às 23:04)

Daqui a pouco vou criar um tópico onde colocarei as fotos do 1º round...


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2016 às 23:08)

vai chovendo fraco/em geral fraco, aquele monte de aguaceiros estão a passar ao lado (W) e só apanho as "bordas" dai o fraco/em geral fraco, bastava se chegar um pouco mais para E que já apanhava algo de jeito e ainda tenho essa esperança


----------



## JAlves (23 Out 2016 às 23:10)

Bem, vem ai um comboio engraçado, e penso que será bastante democrático em relação á Grande Lisboa, nomeadamente a margem norte do Tejo, o que acham?


----------



## Jodamensil (23 Out 2016 às 23:11)

Onde vêm isso? Parece é que vai ser uma noite muito calma

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2016 às 23:12)

Boas, a temperatura desceu bem após a passagem da trovoada e está nos 13,7ºC a 3 décimas de bater a mínima do Outono que é 13,4ºC . Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco por agora.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2016 às 23:12)

Aguaceiro muito forte a sudoeste de Cascais. @jonas_87 esta ronda é tua!


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2016 às 23:14)

Relâmpagos a sudoeste!


----------



## miguel (23 Out 2016 às 23:18)

Por Setúbal fiasco o costume... tudo ao lado

5,2mm
15,8ºC


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2016 às 23:19)

chove moderado  já se está  chegar um pouco mais para E 

agora chove bem


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2016 às 23:24)

Ui grande ronco.


----------



## Crissie (23 Out 2016 às 23:27)

jorgeanimal disse:


> Muito esperta a menina...foi viver para a zona das trovoadas.


eheheh


----------



## JAlves (23 Out 2016 às 23:27)

Jodamensil disse:


> Onde vêm isso? Parece é que vai ser uma noite muito calma
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk



Aqui - http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp


----------



## david 6 (23 Out 2016 às 23:27)

chuva forte neste momento!


----------



## windchill (23 Out 2016 às 23:27)

Acabei de criar um tópico com algumas das fotos que tirei... 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/trovoada-na-margem-sul-do-tejo-23-outubro-2016.9039/


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2016 às 23:30)

Já não sei pra onde me virar. Ora vejo relâmpagos a sul, ora a sudeste, ora a sudoeste.


----------



## criz0r (23 Out 2016 às 23:35)

Comboio de células a SW da Capital, veremos a quem vai sair a lotaria ou se simplesmente se ficam pelo Oceano.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## rafathunderstorm (23 Out 2016 às 23:35)




----------



## Jodamensil (23 Out 2016 às 23:37)

JAlves disse:


> Aqui - http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/obs.radar/index.jsp


Sim eu sei. Mas parece me tar a dissipar tudo por isso é que disse nao tar a ver nada de especial

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (23 Out 2016 às 23:38)

carla_francisco disse:


> Estou a ouvir trovoada aqui em Carcavelos



Confirmo, ouvi trovões por esta altura.



jcsmonteiro disse:


> Praia Paredes da vitória







jonas_87 disse:


> Fotos de uma das células vistas do Guincho.
> A escuridão chegou a impressionar.



 avistei-as de Carcavelos.



david 6 disse:


> deixo vídeo da chuva forte de à pouco que só nisto deixou *16mm*



Assim sim, dá gosto ver chover!

Ficam algumas fotos de hoje, mas sem registo de descargas.

15:19 Paço d'Arcos






16:14 Carcavelos SW





17:21 S.Julião da Barra W





17:36 S.Julião da Barra WSW





17:36 S.Julião da Barra WNW





17:39 S.Julião da Barra WSW





17:40 S.Julião da Barra SW





17:42 S.Julião da Barra SW





17:54 S.Julião da Barra WSW





18:07 Carcavelos W





Todas as horas são UTC.

Neste momento na Póvoa de S.Iria não chove. Não se vê actividade eléctrica nas proximidades.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2016 às 23:39)

Um relâmpago e pouco mais.


----------



## JAlves (23 Out 2016 às 23:39)

Jodamensil disse:


> Sim eu sei. Mas parece me tar a dissipar tudo por isso é que disse nao tar a ver nada de especial
> 
> Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk



Não me parece nada que se esteja a dissipar.

Estás a seguir o radar de Coruche?


----------



## Jodamensil (23 Out 2016 às 23:41)

JAlves disse:


> Não me parece nada que se esteja a dissipar.
> 
> Estás a seguir o radar de Coruche?


Sim. Parece que tem ecos mais amarelos no mar e que se vao dissipar. Espero bem que nao. Ja vi um flash para o lado de sintra/ cascais. Sou de loures. Vi muito ao longe

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (23 Out 2016 às 23:45)

Eco laranja a chegar ao cabo Raso. Deixei de ver relâmpagos. 
Vários aviões estão a mudar de trajectória de modo a evitar as células.


----------



## jonas_87 (23 Out 2016 às 23:59)

Por aqui, nem uma pinga.
Vi apenas 2 relampagos, nada de especial.
Reparei tambem que por cima da serra estavam nuvens interessantes.



image hosting no sign up


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 00:03)

Os relâmpagos da célula de Sintra deixei mesmo de ver, mas continuo a ver a sul/sudeste, de outra célula. A noite promete ser animada. 
*15,5°C*


----------



## Tufao André (24 Out 2016 às 00:06)

Voltou a trovoada!!! Bons flashes a SW  Para já não chove, mas por volta das 21h caiu aqui aguaceiros fortíssimos com granizo e tudo mas curtos


----------



## AndréFrade (24 Out 2016 às 00:12)

Flashes a Sul, SW e NW. Isto assim vale a pena!

Depois de várias chuvadas e de uns bons trovões há umas horas atrás, a chuva continua mas fraca.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 00:13)

A célula a norte de Sintra voltou a fortalecer. Já vi bastantes relâmpagos a noroeste. Estou a adorar!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2016 às 00:15)

Aquela celula a SO que vem nesta direcção tem uma area valente de precipitação intensa, vai largar bastante água. 
*13,6ºC *está fresco.


----------



## Tufao André (24 Out 2016 às 00:19)

Agora vejo relâmpagos a sul com alguma frequência! Bela noite


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (24 Out 2016 às 00:24)

Por aqui vê se vários relâmpagos a Sul. Já é audível o barulho dos trovões.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (24 Out 2016 às 00:25)

Já chove também de forma moderada.


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2016 às 00:25)

MIGUEL_DKs disse:


> Por aqui vê se vários relâmpagos a Sul. Já é audível o barulho dos trovões.



Interessante,  então a célula que está em Mafra segue com actividade eléctrica, deve estar mesmo aí a chegar.


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2016 às 00:34)

Já me instalei na varanda a ver os relâmpagos, pelo menos 3 já observei na direcção da Caparica.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 00:37)

Muito perigoso para Setúbal:


----------



## rafathunderstorm (24 Out 2016 às 00:39)

Se nao passarem mesmo aqui nao conseguirei ver nada...infelizmente é a desvantagem de morar numa cidade e ter a vista tapada por predios...


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2016 às 00:40)

Tiagolco disse:


> Muito perigoso para Setúbal:


Já se vê um eco roxo nessa imagem de radar.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Out 2016 às 00:41)

rafathunderstorm disse:


> Se nao passarem mesmo aqui nao conseguirei ver nada...infelizmente é a desvantagem de morar numa cidade e ter a vista tapada por predios...



Sei bem o que isso e.Agora ja tenho bom campo de visão


----------



## Teya (24 Out 2016 às 00:44)

A vir pela A2, o espetáculo começa a partir de Palmela, bastantes  relâmpagos e alguma chuva. Depois de passar a ponte, apenas vi 1 relâmpago no sentido Norte, mas a margem sul continua animada. (Valeu a pena voltar para cima!)
Temp. 14,5º


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Out 2016 às 00:49)

Animação madrugada fora para Lisboa e Setúbal!
Depressão desce rapidamente para latitudes de Sagres com aumento da pressão, mas provavelmente temos aguaceiros o dia todo 

Temperatura está nos *14,4ºC* 
Acumulado de *3,3 mm* de ontem


----------



## Teya (24 Out 2016 às 00:49)

Alguém me pode sugerir um bom sítio para ir tirar fotos dessa célula, mas do lado de Lisboa? Ou acham que vai ficar muito a sul e não vai dar?


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Out 2016 às 00:51)

Teya disse:


> Alguém me pode sugerir um bom sítio para ir tirar fotos dessa célula, mas do lado de Lisboa? Ou acham que vai ficar muito a sul e não vai dar?



A zona da Ajuda tem uma vista excelente para sul


----------



## windchill (24 Out 2016 às 00:53)

Já estou a conseguir mais alguns registos


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 00:53)

Teya disse:


> Alguém me pode sugerir um bom sítio para ir tirar fotos dessa célula, mas do lado de Lisboa? Ou acham que vai ficar muito a sul e não vai dar?


Talvez Monsanto seja uma boa opção, porém tens o problema das árvores...


----------



## windchill (24 Out 2016 às 00:58)

Festival na Arrábida....


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Out 2016 às 00:59)

Tiagolco disse:


> Talvez Monsanto seja uma boa opção, porém tens o problema das árvores...



Monsanto e perigoso


----------



## Jodamensil (24 Out 2016 às 01:00)

Em loures nao vejo nada! O céu ficou muito nublado de ha 1 hora para cá. Mas nao se vê nada nem cai nada 

Enviado do meu SM-G928F através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 01:03)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Monsanto e perigoso


Por causa dos raios?
Sim, é arriscado mas se se tiver um bom abrigo penso que se teria uma óptima vista.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 01:11)

Relâmpagos brutais para SE!


----------



## Tufao André (24 Out 2016 às 01:18)

Incríveis os relâmpagos a SE!!! É cada um que até encadeia... Se aqui está assim faço ideia a região de Setúbal!


----------



## david 6 (24 Out 2016 às 01:18)

aqui pela Fajarda vejo clarões para S 

e começou a chover aqui ainda em geral fraco 

infelizmente tenho de me deitar porque preciso levantar cedinho para ir para Setúbal


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2016 às 01:22)

Começa a chover novamente por aqui o céu  está liso.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (24 Out 2016 às 01:37)

Agora vê se muitos clarões mas a Oeste e a Este 

Enviado do meu VFD 700 através de Tapatalk


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (24 Out 2016 às 01:38)

jonas_87 disse:


> Interessante,  então a célula que está em Mafra segue com actividade eléctrica, deve estar mesmo aí a chegar.


Acabou por passar apenas de raspão.

Enviado do meu VFD 700 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Teya (24 Out 2016 às 01:42)

Estou em Monsanto, não param de cair, e estou a adorar... as fotos nem por isso. 
Ps. Estou numa zona segura!


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Out 2016 às 01:47)

Teya disse:


> Estou em Monsanto, não param de cair, e estou a adorar... as fotos nem por isso.
> Ps. Estou numa zona segura!



Depois partilha connosco se puderes


----------



## Teya (24 Out 2016 às 01:58)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Depois partilha connosco se puderes


Se aproveitar alguma foto, não tou a acertar. Mas se tiver, claro. 

Agora está mais calmo, mas pelo radar ainda continua a vir.


----------



## Teya (24 Out 2016 às 05:13)

Fotos tiradas ao longo do dia e noite de ontem, infelizmente não fiquei com nenhuma foto em condições das descargas desta noite.


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2016 às 10:01)

Bom dia, mínima chegou aos 13,1ºC, tirando alguns aguaceiros esporádicos não houve mais nada de relevo na madrugada. Almada e a trovoada de facto nunca andam de mãos dadas. 
Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado por um mix de nuvens médias/altas, vento fraco e ainda 14,2ºC aqui por Entrecampos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2016 às 11:01)

Bom dia a todos. Por aqui foi ZERO ABSOLUTO!!! Espero que hoje compense...


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2016 às 11:32)

Mantém-se o desfile de celulas a oeste...


----------



## Candy (24 Out 2016 às 11:46)

Bom dia...

Estou a ver o mapa dinâmico e... Não sei se vá para a praia, fotografar o campeonato de surf, ou se não vá...
Acho que se for levo com molha... :P


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Out 2016 às 12:09)

Aquela linha de instabilidade a oeste... Era tão bom se tocasse em Lisboa 

Esperemos não ficar a ver navios de chuva.


----------



## carla_francisco (24 Out 2016 às 12:13)

Nem vou alimentar muitas esperanças aqui para Sassoeiros. Ontem foi um bocado frustrante, apenas uns clarõezitos bem ao longe e nada mais.


----------



## AMFC (24 Out 2016 às 12:13)

Já estou a ver o grosso da precipitação a fugir para o mar  até agora fiasco sobre fiasco.


----------



## Tufao André (24 Out 2016 às 12:25)

Acaba de cair um aguaceiro fraco insignificante, apenas uns pingos e pronto!
Céu a ficar cada vez mais nublado e escuridão para S e SW com a linha de instabilidade a aproximar-se... Agora é uma questão de sorte!!
Vento moderado de SE e está fresco


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Out 2016 às 12:31)

Sera que Almada apanha alguma coisa?


----------



## carla_francisco (24 Out 2016 às 12:36)

Até deve passar ao largo, mas é bonita de se ver


----------



## miguel (24 Out 2016 às 12:59)

Fotos que tirei este inicio de madrugada em Setúbal!






Ver melhor em  https://www.facebook.com/Meteoalerta-124275617614183/


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2016 às 13:11)

Panorama a Oeste,


----------



## Microburst (24 Out 2016 às 13:14)

Acabada de chegar.


----------



## dASk (24 Out 2016 às 13:32)

Células com bom desenvolvimento para já com a rota da margem sul a entrar a sul da arrabida sentido S-N. A ver se se aguentam. Estão  vermelhinhas para já!


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 13:38)

Céu muito negro para sudoeste. Aquela linha de instabilidade vai conseguir entrar pela costa.


----------



## Candy (24 Out 2016 às 13:59)

Quem quiser seguir Peniche, pode fazê-lo através da webcam 

http://beachcam.meo.pt/livecams/peniche-supertubos/


Ou através do site da WSL que está a transmitir o campeonato de surf. Sempre dá para fazer um seguimento do estado do tempo enquanto há transmissão ao vivo.

http://www.worldsurfleague.com/?language=pt


----------



## carla_francisco (24 Out 2016 às 14:03)

No Beachcam, estou antes a ver a Praia do Norte, Nazaré


----------



## meko60 (24 Out 2016 às 14:22)

Boa tarde!
Pela imagem do radar, parece-me que vamos levar com 1 boa rega daqui a uns minutos.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Out 2016 às 14:25)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Sera que Almada apanha alguma coisa?



Pela rotação parece que vai atingir Lisboa e Setúbal, rezem muito


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 14:26)

Imagem de satélite brutal!


----------



## meko60 (24 Out 2016 às 14:31)

Vento a intensificar-se.


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2016 às 14:34)

Grande parte dessas células traz actividade eléctrica e parece não ser pouca...


----------



## bmelo (24 Out 2016 às 14:34)

Lightning disse:


> Grande parte dessas células traz actividade eléctrica e parece não ser pouca...
> 
> que site é esse ?


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2016 às 14:36)

O céu está como uma aparência agressiva a SW, aguardemos pelas ditas cujas


----------



## meko60 (24 Out 2016 às 14:38)

Boas vizinho .
A tua visão dá uma melhor perspectiva do negrume. Eu vejo assim :


----------



## jotasetubal (24 Out 2016 às 14:44)

Só sei é que está a passar tudo à porta e não está a acontecer nada em Setúbal!


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2016 às 14:45)

Para mim a montanha vai parir um rato... Ou passam de raspão e deixam só precipitação ou então temos sorte e os _cores_ delas passam por aqui em linha.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 14:47)

jotasetubal disse:


> Só sei é que está a passar tudo à porta e não está a acontecer nada em Setúbal!


Essa célula vai acertar em cheio na Grande Lisboa.


----------



## AMFC (24 Out 2016 às 14:50)

Começam a cair os 1os pingos grossos.


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2016 às 14:50)

Em Caneças já vai pingando. 
Vista a Sul e a sudoeste:


----------



## meko60 (24 Out 2016 às 14:51)

Em Sesimbra já deve cair bem.


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2016 às 14:58)

meko60 disse:


> Boas vizinho .
> A tua visão dá uma melhor perspectiva do negrume. Eu vejo assim :



Boa tarde vizinho, não estou por Almada estou por Entrecampos, mas como me encontro num 9º andar tenho uma visão ampla para todos os quadrantes.
Parece-me que vai passar por aqui mas não me quero iludir.


----------



## meko60 (24 Out 2016 às 15:01)

Já pinga......e deixei de ver parte da serra da Arrábida.


----------



## Geopower (24 Out 2016 às 15:07)

Pelo Areeiro começam a cair uns pingos grossos. Céu muito negro a SW


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 15:10)

Por aqui chove fraco. Linha de instabilidade já algo dissipada mas vamos ver...


----------



## Crissie (24 Out 2016 às 15:10)

Por aqui chove , mas nada de extraordinário ..


----------



## meko60 (24 Out 2016 às 15:12)

A pluviosidade aproxima-se e intensifica, deixei de ver o Seixal.


----------



## Candy (24 Out 2016 às 15:15)

carla_francisco disse:


> No Beachcam, estou antes a ver a Praia do Norte, Nazaré


Pois eu tenho mesmo de seguir os Supertubos, pois se arrancar a prova tenho  obrigatoriamente de arrancar eu também, para lá :P 

E parece que vou ter de ir mesmo... Ordem de marcha nos supertubos. VOu apanhar molha


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2016 às 15:24)

Chove de forma moderada aqui por Entrecampos. Céu muito escuro a SW.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Microburst (24 Out 2016 às 15:24)

Boa chuvada por Cacilhas neste momento, vento moderado de SO. Pena é não haver actividade eléctrica, pelo menos para já.

Edit: creio ter ouvido um trovão, ou então foi o Metro Sul do Tejo.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Out 2016 às 15:27)

Microburst disse:


> Boa chuvada por Cacilhas neste momento, vento moderado de SO. Pena é não haver actividade eléctrica, pelo menos para já.
> 
> Edit: creio ter ouvido um trovão, ou então foi o Metro Sul do Tejo.



Provavelmente foi o Metro


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2016 às 15:30)

Chuva forte.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Crissie (24 Out 2016 às 15:32)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Provavelmente foi o Metro





Microburst disse:


> Boa chuvada por Cacilhas neste momento, vento moderado de SO. Pena é não haver actividade eléctrica, pelo menos para já.
> 
> Edit: creio ter ouvido um trovão, ou então foi o Metro Sul do Tejo.



ahhaha então também ando a viajar xd , pareceu me ouvir tambem qualquer coisa mas aqui não passa metro ahahahha :3


----------



## srr (24 Out 2016 às 15:40)

Aqui nem autocarros há....e tambem OUVI . E bem Forte!


----------



## Crissie (24 Out 2016 às 15:41)

Tá trovejar e bem uhuh


----------



## carla_francisco (24 Out 2016 às 15:41)

Aqui em Sassoeiros acabei de ouvir dois trovões


----------



## Azorean Storm Buster (24 Out 2016 às 15:42)

Primeiro trovão em Lisboa


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 15:42)

Grande ronco ao longe!


----------



## bmelo (24 Out 2016 às 15:43)

por aqui chove há uns 20 minutos, bons pingos


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2016 às 15:43)

Trovão!  Penso que vem direitinha para aqui. Chove moderado.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## anti-trovoadas (24 Out 2016 às 15:44)

Trovoada na Moita e já é a 3a cada vez mais forte.


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2016 às 15:45)

Há coisa de 7 ou 8 minutos, mesmo sendo de dia, entrou um flash pela casa toda


----------



## Maeglin (24 Out 2016 às 15:48)

Começa o raio do Telemovel a apitar : 

Thunderstorm

Today, 15:07 - 16:37
All Elevations

On 2016/10/24 at 16:07 local time a thunderstorm of level orange has been detected. The center is located 17 km north of Sesimbra. It is moving in northern direction at a speed of 58 km/h. Regional heavy rain and isolated storm gusts are possible. Local hail of small size can not be ruled out. The lightning activity is weak. The thunderstorm is expected to cross the following communities: Cruz de Pau (16:40), Charneca de Caparica (16:42), Corroios (16:44), Amora (16:44), Sobreda (16:46), Pragal (16:46), Cova da Piedade (16:46), Caparica (16:46), Almada (16:46), Cacilhas (16:46) The arrival time of the storm is stated.


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2016 às 15:53)

Mais outro. Já cá chegou. Diferença de 2 segundos apenas entre raio e trovão.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 15:53)

E mais outro ronco! Está longe.


----------



## carla_francisco (24 Out 2016 às 15:54)

Trovoada apenas audível do lado de Oeiras. Do lado de Cascais, até parecia que o sol estava a querer espreitar


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2016 às 15:55)

Deve estar a acertar em cheio na margem sul e a passar de raspão aqui,  os trovões são bem audíveis.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2016 às 15:58)

Está assim o cenário.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## anti-trovoadas (24 Out 2016 às 16:02)

Chove cada vez mais.


----------



## meko60 (24 Out 2016 às 16:05)

A cair bem agora, a trovoada está mais afastada e espaçada.Lightning agora


----------



## Geopower (24 Out 2016 às 16:06)

Em Telheiras chove fraco a moderado desde à 45 minutos. Ouvi agora um trovão. 18,4ºC


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2016 às 16:07)

meko60 disse:


> Lightning agora



Quem invocou o meu nome? 

Sim ela continua. Mais um flash seguido de estrondo. É nessas alturas que eu abro a janela para ouvir em _surround_.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 16:09)

Eco laranja a dirigir-se para Oeiras. Vai entrar por Algés. Céu muito negro para sul e sudeste.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 16:11)

Elahh este já foi mais forte!


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2016 às 16:16)

O céu de repente ficou totalmente escuro mas ESCURO mesmo... Há muito que não via uma assim...


----------



## Maria Papoila (24 Out 2016 às 16:17)

Grande chuvada aqui no Marquês e a trovoada ....?1 Ui


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2016 às 16:23)

Alguém que veja por favor o que se está a passar nesta célula. Tem rotação e estou a ver nuvens de base baixa a descer cada vez mais.


----------



## carla_francisco (24 Out 2016 às 16:26)

Há 15 minutos estava assim:


----------



## meko60 (24 Out 2016 às 16:27)

Aqui por cima da minha casa está a ficar bem escuro.......


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 16:28)

Lightning disse:


> Alguém que veja por favor o que se está a passar nesta célula. Tem rotação e estou a ver nuvens de base baixa a descer cada vez mais.


Só vejo escuridão para sudeste. Céu sem textura.


----------



## carla_francisco (24 Out 2016 às 16:29)

Idem aspas, quando olho para o lado de Oeiras. Os dados mais recentes do radar do IPMA não ajudam muito...


----------



## meko60 (24 Out 2016 às 16:31)




----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2016 às 16:32)

Esta célula tinha rotação e ainda acabei por observar um forte updraft agora mesmo. É vigiá-la até ela perder força. O céu chegou a estar escuro com tons esverdeados (granizo) e ainda filmei com o telemóvel uns 10 minutos o movimento dela mas não tenho para onde fazer upload...


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 16:32)

Chove forte! Pingas muito grossas!


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 16:33)

Lightning disse:


> Esta célula tinha rotação e ainda acabei por observar um forte updraft agora mesmo. É vigiá-la até ela perder força. O céu chegou a estar escuro com tons esverdeados (granizo) e ainda filmei com o telemóvel uns 10 minutos o movimento dela mas não tenho para onde fazer upload...


Põe no YouTube e copia o link para aqui.


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2016 às 16:33)

Célula em rotação em aproximação à margem sul! Vejo perfeitamente daqui do 9 andar! Já posto algumas fotos.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Geopower (24 Out 2016 às 16:34)

chuva a intensificar-se: moderada a forte neste momento. Ouvi mais um trovão ao longe. Vento fraco de SE. 18.1ºC. Céu a escurecer cada vez mais.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 16:38)

Meu Deus! Que chuvada!


----------



## Peters (24 Out 2016 às 16:39)

No Montijo não se passa grande coisa... como sempre... :/


----------



## Teya (24 Out 2016 às 16:40)

Na janela virada a sul, apesar da serra do Lumiar aqui atrás, acabei de ver um relâmpago e o trovão foi instantâneo.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2016 às 16:40)

Eco vermelho sobre Almada!


----------



## carla_francisco (24 Out 2016 às 16:41)

O vento aumenta de intensidade, a chuva continua moderada e o céu ganha textura...


----------



## AnDré (24 Out 2016 às 16:41)

Valente chuvada agora em Odivelas, cidade.


----------



## carla_francisco (24 Out 2016 às 16:48)

Lá ao fundo vê-se o Oeiras Parque, para ajudar a situar:


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 16:48)

Rotação brutal a norte! Formou-se uma funnel cloud que rapidamente se dissipou.


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2016 às 16:48)

Passou uma célula com rotação sobre Lisboa/Alcântara.


----------



## bmelo (24 Out 2016 às 16:49)

Zona do ZOO (parece-me)


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2016 às 16:51)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eco vermelho sobre Almada!


Agora o eco vermelho está sobre Lisboa...


----------



## Candy (24 Out 2016 às 16:53)

Alguém que me diga o que está a vir para Peniche, please.
Estou na praia dos supertubos e não estou a conseguir abrir o site do ipma no tlm :P


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2016 às 16:54)

Que brutal! Vou tentar fazer upload de algumas fotos enquanto estou a trabalhar. Tive de interromper o mesmo assim que o Lightning falou em rotação. E de facto a rotação era por demais evidente.


----------



## bmelo (24 Out 2016 às 16:55)

Zona de Campolide


----------



## bmelo (24 Out 2016 às 16:57)

Candy disse:


> Alguém que me diga o que está a vir para Peniche, please.
> Estou na praia dos supertubos e não estou a conseguir abrir o site do ipma no tlm :P


----------



## jonekko (24 Out 2016 às 16:59)

Rotação brutal!!! Espetacular e mesmo á minha frente em Odivelas! Continua em rotação mas já não consigo ver. Gravei vídeo... Já coloco aqui! Brutal!!!!!!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2016 às 17:00)

Começou a chover bem agora... até que enfim!


----------



## bmelo (24 Out 2016 às 17:00)

o eco vermelho/alaranjado vai-se aproximando do aeroporto.

EDIT: neste momento já enfraqueceu (laranja clarinho)


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 17:00)

Depois da célula passar:


----------



## StormRic (24 Out 2016 às 17:02)

Candy disse:


> Alguém que me diga o que está a vir para Peniche, please.
> Estou na praia dos supertubos e não estou a conseguir abrir o site do ipma no tlm :P


Vai parar de chover aí por uma hora talvez. Depois é incógnita...


----------



## Candy (24 Out 2016 às 17:04)

bmelo disse:


>


Obrigada! 
Só preciso de mais meia hora para me pôr a andar daqui. 

O vento aumentou de intensidade na última meia hora.


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2016 às 17:04)

O meu pai ligou-me e disse que tem estado a chover uma loucura em Carnaxide... como estará junto ao Jamor?


----------



## Candy (24 Out 2016 às 17:06)

StormRic disse:


> Vai parar de chover aí por uma hora talvez. Depois é incógnita...


 uma hora chega-me. Mais meia hora de prova... depois trocar as lentes e pôr-me a andar daqui. Vou tentar passar pelo Cabo Carvoeiro quando sair da praia. Ver se apanho alguma coisa por lá  
Merci


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 17:06)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O meu pai ligou-me e disse que tem estado a chover uma loucura em Carnaxide... como estará junto ao Jamor?


Já parou por enquanto. Nem quero imaginar...


----------



## carla_francisco (24 Out 2016 às 17:08)

Nós para aqui todos excitados com a chuva, o vento, as trovoada e, acima de tudo, as rotações... E estes impávidos e serenos


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2016 às 17:08)

Tiagolco disse:


> Já parou por enquanto. Nem quero imaginar...


Lembro-me de grandes inundações no Jamor quando era pequeno...


----------



## Rachie (24 Out 2016 às 17:08)

Saí às 16.10 mais ou menos de Benfica. Assim que pus o pé na rua fui saudada com um trovão (o único que ouvi).
Na zona do aqueduto no eixo norte sul começou a chover torrencialmente até à entrada da ponte. Na ponte apenas apanhei chuviscos e de facto vi uma nuvem que me parecia afunilada mas já não me apercebi de rotação (a conduzir também não era boa ideia olhar para ela muito tempo).

Quando saí da ponte em Almada voltou a chover torrencialmente mas enquanto me dirigia ao centro sul acalmou. 

De momento não chove. 

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2016 às 17:09)

Peço imensa desculpa a qualidade das fotos, foi o que consegui recolher dadas as circunstâncias de estar a trabalhar e ter de vir a correr aliado à má definição do telemóvel e estar sem guarda chuva ,













Funnel Cloud do lado Esquerdo da imagem


----------



## meloy (24 Out 2016 às 17:11)

vem ai chuvinha


----------



## Tufao André (24 Out 2016 às 17:11)

Bem que loucura o que acabou de acontecer por aqui!!!
Chuva forte a torrencial durante algum tempo com trovoadas longínquas e uma célula em rotação mesmo à frente da minha casa  Foi brutal, nunca tinha visto nada assim!! Penso que tenha o nome de _shelf cloud_ ou _wall cloud. _Não apresentava funil... Agora tudo bem mais calmo


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2016 às 17:13)

criz0r disse:


> Peço imensa desculpa a qualidade das fotos, foi o que consegui recolher dadas as circunstâncias de estar a trabalhar e ter de vir a correr aliado à má definição do telemóvel e estar sem guarda chuva ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A coisa esteve mesmo feia!


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 17:14)

Muito escuro para SW outra vez. Vem aí mais chuva.


----------



## Luas (24 Out 2016 às 17:14)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2016 às 17:15)

Estou a fazer upload dos vídeos. Devido ao facto de estar rodeado de prédios não consegui como queria registar tudo mas com o meu contributo sempre se tem o "histórico" desde que ela se começou a intensificar. Os dois primeiros vídeos são da aproximação da célula e passagem de raspão, não têm qualquer edição e podem ser um pouco monótonos pois filmei continuamente a aguardar que algo se passasse. Depois passei para as traseiras onde filmei o updraft, no terceiro vídeo. Qualidade de telemóvel...


----------



## carla_francisco (24 Out 2016 às 17:15)

Luas disse:


> Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk



A foto da direita é brutal!


----------



## Crissie (24 Out 2016 às 17:16)

carla_francisco disse:


> Nós para aqui todos excitados com a chuva, o vento, as trovoada e, acima de tudo, as rotações... E estes impávidos e serenos




Gostava de dizer que gostei , mas ao ve los assim _:\ tadinhos


----------



## carla_francisco (24 Out 2016 às 17:18)

Não estão presos, têm locais abrigados onde podem recolher-se, se quiserem  Não há motivo para preocupação, eu ando sempre atenta a maus tratos a animais e aqui não é o caso...


----------



## meko60 (24 Out 2016 às 17:21)

Parece que vem 2ª ronda .


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2016 às 17:22)

Chove torrencialmente aqui!


----------



## Peters (24 Out 2016 às 17:22)

Esta podia esperar um bocadinho, saio do trabalho às 18... lol


----------



## david 6 (24 Out 2016 às 17:23)

por Setúbal vai chovendo em geral fraco/por vezes moderado


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2016 às 17:23)

Que tarde! Céu escuro e liso a SW ai vem mais festarola.


----------



## jonekko (24 Out 2016 às 17:24)

Estou a tentar fazer o upload do vídeo via tlm. Vi a beldade de frente. Logo que esteja disponível coloco aqui.


----------



## srr (24 Out 2016 às 17:25)

Por aqui Calmo, parece que fica tudo no litoral ? Será?


----------



## AMFC (24 Out 2016 às 17:26)

Uns largos minutos em que esteve aqui chuva moderada a forte, céu muito negro na altura, vento fraco. Agora quase não chove mas a coisa promete.


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2016 às 17:26)

Vídeos no meu post acima


----------



## Microburst (24 Out 2016 às 17:31)

Lightning disse:


> Alguém que veja por favor o que se está a passar nesta célula. Tem rotação e estou a ver nuvens de base baixa a descer cada vez mais.



Tinha uma valente rotação, bem perceptível. Em duas ocasiões tentou formar um fraco funil quando já se encontrava sobre Lisboa, mas felizmente tal não veio a acontecer.

As aeronaves que ainda saíam da Portela guinavam para esquerda ou direita mal descolavam para evitar a célula, foram uns minutos tensos.


----------



## carla_francisco (24 Out 2016 às 17:32)

Lightning disse:


> Vídeos no meu post acima



WOW, excelentes imagens!


----------



## jonekko (24 Out 2016 às 17:33)

Microburst disse:


> Tinha uma valente rotação, bem perceptível. Em duas ocasiões tentou formar um fraco funil quando já se encontrava sobre Lisboa, mas felizmente tal não veio a acontecer.
> 
> As aeronaves que ainda saíam da Portela guinavam para esquerda ou direita mal descolavam para evitar a célula, foram uns minutos tensos.



Muito tensos! Cheguei a ter algum receio!


----------



## Pedro Mindz (24 Out 2016 às 17:34)

Cai certinha desde as 2:45 da tarde por vezes moderado/forte.

È possivel que se intensifique com o entrar da noite ou será assim inconstante o resto do dia?


----------



## Tufao André (24 Out 2016 às 17:34)

2ª ronda a caminho!! Ja começou a chover novamente


----------



## tomalino (24 Out 2016 às 17:34)

Possível funnel cloud, vista do Campo Grande:







Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## carla_francisco (24 Out 2016 às 17:36)

Vista de Sassoeiros para o lado de Cascais:





Vista de Sassoeiros para o lado de Oeiras:


----------



## Luas (24 Out 2016 às 17:36)

Enviado do meu iPhone usando o Tapatalk


----------



## carla_francisco (24 Out 2016 às 17:36)

tomalino disse:


> Possível funnel cloud, vista do Campo Grande:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Linda!!!


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2016 às 17:43)

Chove de forma moderada. O radar está com bom aspecto para as próximas horas,


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2016 às 18:05)

criz0r disse:


> O radar está com bom aspecto para as próximas horas,



É isso mesmo e o GFS carregou na precipitação sobretudo a partir das 20h e até a manhã de amanhã devido às linhas de instabilidade que se vão aproximando. Na minha opinião vamos ter mais células com rotação e potencial para causar inundações rápidas, acompanhadas de trovoada. 

Claro que poderá falhar tudo pois isto agora é uma lotaria. Mas baseio-me no GFS para referir tudo isto.


----------



## jonekko (24 Out 2016 às 18:08)

Só logo á noite poderei postar o vídeo da célula com rotação.


----------



## Candy (24 Out 2016 às 18:09)

Bem, parece que foi à conta para acabar os quartos de final do campeonato aqui por Peniche e correr para o carro.

Vento a soprar com rajadas bem marcadas, por aqui. Hora de rumar a casa e trocar de roupa que estive com os pés de molho. 
O céu está a ficar roxo a sul.


----------



## AngelaAlmeida (24 Out 2016 às 18:32)

Parece estar acalmar infelizmente


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Out 2016 às 18:36)

Sera que esta calmaria e para ficar?Ou vem mais alguma coisa para a noite?


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 18:37)

AngelaAlmeida disse:


> Parece estar acalmar infelizmente


Sim, a chuva vai persistir mais umas horas, mas penso que já não teremos uma noite de espectáculo eléctrico.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Out 2016 às 18:50)

Felizmente com tanta dança da chuva, a linha acabou mesmo por chegar a terra 

Brutal chuvada e ouvi uns 4 roncos  Estava mesmo por baixo da célula mas estava em aulas 

Mínima: *12,9ºC*
Máxima: *18,3ºC*
Atual: *16,2ºC* (Assim é que eu gosto)

Acumulado: 16,7 mm


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2016 às 18:53)

Mais para o final do dia de hoje, com ou sem festa, é a vez do vento _atacar_. A sensação térmica deverá acentuar-se.


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Out 2016 às 18:55)

De salientar o acumulado da P. Rainha às 16h UTC:






(PS: É só para mim que o imgur tem estado bastante lento e sempre down ultimamente?)


----------



## meko60 (24 Out 2016 às 18:57)

Pela imagem do radar parece que ainda vai cair mais uma chuvinha da boa.


----------



## carla_francisco (24 Out 2016 às 19:01)

guisilva5000 disse:


> (PS: É só para mim que o imgur tem estado bastante lento e sempre down ultimamente?)



Tenho usado bastante, sem problemas.


----------



## Candy (24 Out 2016 às 19:04)

Chove com intensidade


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Out 2016 às 19:11)

É impressão minha ou há dois fluxos de chuva, um a ir para NNE e outro a ir para NNO e cruzam-se?


----------



## vitamos (24 Out 2016 às 19:19)

guisilva5000 disse:


> É impressão minha ou há dois fluxos de chuva, um a ir para NNE e outro a ir para NNO e cruzam-se?



Fluxos de chuva? 

O que existe é um sistema depressionário em rotação. Assim mais a sul a convecção tende a desenvolver-se no sentido NE e mais a norte N e NO (consecutivamente)


----------



## jonekko (24 Out 2016 às 19:43)

Cá está o video da celula com rotação que falei durante a tarde. Fiz o video a partir do meu local de trabalho na Arroja, Odivelas. Ao fundo ve-se Monsanto, Alfragide, Carnaxide. Video sem edição.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Out 2016 às 19:44)

Malta o que se pode esperar por Almada nas proximas horas?olhei ao radar e nao parece vir nada de interessante


----------



## carla_francisco (24 Out 2016 às 20:00)

jonekko disse:


> Cá está o video da celula com rotação que falei durante a tarde. Fiz o video a partir do meu local de trabalho na Arroja, Odivelas. Ao fundo ve-se Monsanto, Alfragide, Carnaxide. Video sem edição.


 It's alive!!!  Brutal...


----------



## windchill (24 Out 2016 às 20:07)

Abri um tópico com os registos desta madrugada 

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...ubal-margem-sul-do-tejo-24-outubro-2016.9041/


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 20:13)

jonekko disse:


> Cá está o video da celula com rotação que falei durante a tarde. Fiz o video a partir do meu local de trabalho na Arroja, Odivelas. Ao fundo ve-se Monsanto, Alfragide, Carnaxide. Video sem edição.


Brutal!!! Dos melhores registos que temos no fórum!


----------



## Candy (24 Out 2016 às 20:17)

jonekko disse:


> Cá está o video da celula com rotação que falei durante a tarde. Fiz o video a partir do meu local de trabalho na Arroja, Odivelas. Ao fundo ve-se Monsanto, Alfragide, Carnaxide. Video sem edição.


Wouuuuuuuuuu... Que brutalidade!!! Registo fantástico! 
Local certo, à hora certa!


----------



## luismeteo3 (24 Out 2016 às 20:18)

Volta a chover torrencialmente...


----------



## Nuno Figueiredo (24 Out 2016 às 20:31)

jonekko disse:


> Cá está o video da celula com rotação que falei durante a tarde. Fiz o video a partir do meu local de trabalho na Arroja, Odivelas. Ao fundo ve-se Monsanto, Alfragide, Carnaxide. Video sem edição.


Que grande registo!

Claramente uma super-célula em rotação, com a estrutura clássica!


Enviado do meu iPad usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2016 às 20:46)

@jonekko fantástico registo!

Eu julgo ter observado o fenómeno também, mas como estava em casa (Loures) tinha a Serra da Amoreira a obstruir a visão do fenómeno... Ainda assim, aqui fica a foto (tirada pelas 16:55). Reparei na rápida deslocação para Oeste (sensivelmente).







@jonekko tomei ainda a liberdade de baixar o seu vídeo, acelerá-lo e carregá-lo no youtube, para que se perceba melhor a rotação.


----------



## jonekko (24 Out 2016 às 21:00)

Boas, pode 


Duarte Sousa disse:


> @jonekko fantástico registo!
> 
> Eu julgo ter observado o fenómeno também, mas como estava em casa (Loures) tinha a Serra da Amoreira a obstruir a visão do fenómeno... Ainda assim, aqui fica a foto (tirada pelas 16:55). Reparei na rápida deslocação para Oeste (sensivelmente).
> 
> ...



Boas, pode fazer o que quiser com o vídeo. Para melhorar tudo vale. Interessa é partilhar!!!


----------



## jonekko (24 Out 2016 às 21:01)

Nuno Figueiredo disse:


> Que grande registo!
> 
> Claramente uma super-célula em rotação, com a estrutura clássica!
> 
> ...


Obrigado!


----------



## jonekko (24 Out 2016 às 21:01)

Candy disse:


> Wouuuuuuuuuu... Que brutalidade!!! Registo fantástico!
> Local certo, à hora certa!


Obrigado!!!


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Out 2016 às 21:26)

Boas noites,

Grandes registos, um espectáculo!
_____

Acumulado: *6,4 mm*
Extremos térmicos: *12,7ºC* /*18,6ºC*


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2016 às 21:28)

Que vídeo esplêndido! Um  dos melhores registos de uma supercelula do nosso fórum. Parabéns ao jonekko e ainda um obrigado ao Duarte Sousa pela edição. 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (24 Out 2016 às 22:04)

Aqui fica a minha visão da _cena_:


----------



## carla_francisco (24 Out 2016 às 22:37)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> Aqui fica a minha visão da _cena_:



Excelente!


----------



## Lightning (24 Out 2016 às 23:13)

O GFS dá um acumulado significativo para esta madrugada para aqui  não sei onde é que ele o vai buscar mas é certo que continua a mostrar isso de saída para saída. Aquelas linhas de instabilidade ainda vão passar por aqui?


----------



## criz0r (24 Out 2016 às 23:16)

Boa noite, depois de um dia animado a noite segue por enquanto calma mas com o céu a apresentar-se muito nublado. 17,0ºC 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## skinnedpt (24 Out 2016 às 23:19)

Aí vai a contribuição da minha prima que mora em Odivelas:


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 23:23)

Tenho tanto material na GoPro que nem sei por onde começar a editar . Não tenho tido tempo para pensar nisso...
Por aqui o céu mantém-se muito nublado.
*17,1°C*


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 23:24)

skinnedpt disse:


> Aí vai a contribuição da minha prima que mora em Odivelas:


Wow!!!!


----------



## guisilva5000 (24 Out 2016 às 23:32)

Mais aguaceiros a caminho, chuva moderada agora  Preparados para o round 2?


----------



## JAlves (24 Out 2016 às 23:35)

skinnedpt disse:


> Aí vai a contribuição da minha prima que mora em Odivelas:



Vista desde o Jardim da Radial - Ramada.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Out 2016 às 23:35)

Sera que ainda vem algo


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 23:37)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Sera que ainda vem algo


Só chuva moderada no máximo.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Out 2016 às 23:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Só chuva moderada no máximo.



E eu a pensar que viria trovoada...


----------



## Crissie (24 Out 2016 às 23:40)

Penso que não virá nada, talvez amanhã sim tenhamos sorte com outro evento


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 23:41)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> E eu a pensar que viria trovoada...


Basta acompanhares o radar para teres uma percepção do que aí vem...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Out 2016 às 23:50)

Tiagolco disse:


> Basta acompanhares o radar para teres uma percepção do que aí vem...





Qual a trajectória? SO/NE ou SSE/NNO ? Tou confuso


----------



## thunderstorm87 (24 Out 2016 às 23:51)

Crissie disse:


> Penso que não virá nada, talvez amanhã sim tenhamos sorte com outro evento



Agora é que era bom uma potente trovoada.


----------



## TiagoLC (24 Out 2016 às 23:57)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Qual a trajectória? SO/NE ou SSE/NNO ? Tou confuso





vitamos disse:


> O que existe é um sistema depressionário em rotação. Assim mais a sul a convecção tende a desenvolver-se no sentido NE e mais a norte N e NO (consecutivamente)


----------



## thunderstorm87 (25 Out 2016 às 00:07)

Por agora tudo calmo.veremos o que a noite nos reserva


----------



## AnDré (25 Out 2016 às 00:30)

jonekko disse:


> Cá está o video da celula com rotação que falei durante a tarde. Fiz o video a partir do meu local de trabalho na Arroja, Odivelas. Ao fundo ve-se Monsanto, Alfragide, Carnaxide. Video sem edição.



Muito bom jonekko!!

Que azar que eu tive. Nessa altura estava no Odivelas Parque, e só consegui testemunhar a valente carga de água que se seguiu.
Se estivesse em casa, teria observado exactamente do mesmo ângulo que tu, não fosse eu morar no outro lado da estrada.

De resto, as únicas consequências que reparei desse forte aguaceiro, foi algum cascalho pontual nas estradas da cidade. Nada de grave.
Já fazia falta um dia assim!

Quarta-feira já volta o sol e o calor, para o consolo de muitos!


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Out 2016 às 00:39)

Pelo radar parece que vão chegar células a Lisboa/Setúbal daqui a 1-2 horas.

Acumulado do dia: *19 mm*


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2016 às 01:26)

jonekko disse:


> Cá está o video da celula com rotação que falei durante a tarde. Fiz o video a partir do meu local de trabalho na Arroja, Odivelas. Ao fundo ve-se Monsanto, Alfragide, Carnaxide. Video sem edição.



Fenomenal, parabéns! 



windchill disse:


> Abri um tópico com os registos desta madrugada
> 
> http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico...ubal-margem-sul-do-tejo-24-outubro-2016.9041/



Fantásticos apanhados e de excelente qualidade!


----------



## Candy (25 Out 2016 às 01:29)

Nós fazemos a festa com meia dúzia de relâmpagos. Já viram o tópico "sul"? Wouuuuuuu... Lagos apanhou com uma trovoada daquelas.


----------



## jcsmonteiro (25 Out 2016 às 02:25)

rajadas a aumentarem significativamente em leiria, anda o diabo á solta la fora. O barulho na minha janela é identico ao de um aviao a descolar


----------



## TekClub (25 Out 2016 às 02:31)

por  aqui também já aumenta o vento e vai caindo uns pingos...


----------



## Maria Papoila (25 Out 2016 às 08:49)

Depois de uma noite bem regada, manhã cinzenta e húmida com vento fraco aqui no Marquês. O termómetro marca 17º.

p.s. e então os 28º de máxima que vêm aí na 5ª feira ...?!


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2016 às 09:37)

Bom dia a todos. Por cá volta a chuva... Esta noite é que foi bastante agreste. Muito vento e chuva!


----------



## criz0r (25 Out 2016 às 09:51)

Bons dias, ontem foi sem dúvida um dia atribulado e muito interessante a nível climático. Tive a sorte de ver acho que pela 1ª vez uma Super-célula com o seu respectivo movimento de rotação e mais ainda conseguir fotografar o momento, foi algo de espectacular . Seguiu-se pela noite fora períodos de chuva alternando fraca/moderada mas praticamente sempre sem parar.
Quero antes de mais agradecer aos colegas que têm dado o seu contributo seja através de fotos, vídeos mas também com os seus enérgicos testemunhos da instabilidade que nos tem afectado nos últimos dias em todo o País, é um regalo ver todos esses apanhados  .
Iniciamos mais um dia já no local de trabalho em Entrecampos com céu muito nublado, vento fraco e 18,2ºC.


----------



## jotasetubal (25 Out 2016 às 09:52)

Olhando para o radar... parece que vem animação a caminho de Setúbal. Há ali uma célula, que neste momento está a chegar a Sines, que desde as 08h00 que tem mantido o seu centro laranja/vermelho.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (25 Out 2016 às 10:07)

Bom dia.em termos meteorológicos ontem foi um dia em cheio.Hoje no meu ver ,nao sera nada de mais.O que podemos esperar para a margem sul nas proximas horas?


----------



## jotasetubal (25 Out 2016 às 10:17)

jotasetubal disse:


> Olhando para o radar... parece que vem animação a caminho de Setúbal. Há ali uma célula, que neste momento está a chegar a Sines, que desde as 08h00 que tem mantido o seu centro laranja/vermelho.



Fui eu falar e desvaneceu-se tudo...


----------



## windchill (25 Out 2016 às 13:19)

Pode ser que algum aquecimento pela tarde favoreça o desenvolvimento de células convectivas de S/SE


----------



## thunderstorm87 (25 Out 2016 às 13:34)

windchill disse:


> Pode ser que algum aquecimento pela tarde favoreça o desenvolvimento de células convectivas de S/SE



Espero bem que sim.Que venha algo e com forca para as nossas bandas


----------



## windchill (25 Out 2016 às 13:42)

A minha Nikon está viciada em relâmpagos, já não quer outra coisa...


----------



## thunderstorm87 (25 Out 2016 às 13:45)

Qual é o prognóstico para as próximas horas?


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2016 às 13:46)

Não acredito que venha mais alguma coisa!! Terminado o evento por estas bandas, precipitação total 27,6mm nada mau mas podia ser bem melhor! não ajudou aproximar sequer o mês da média, sigo com um total mensal de 41,4mm com que vai terminar Outubro,  é péssimo! A seca continua.

Tempo quente estão 21,8ºC com vento fraco...


----------



## bmelo (25 Out 2016 às 13:53)

Não faço ideia de onde poderá vir tamanha quantidade de precipitação... o radar está praticamente limpo..


----------



## Davidmpb (25 Out 2016 às 13:53)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Qual é o prognóstico para as próximas horas?


Peço desculpa, mas não vale a pena estar sempre a perguntar o mesmo, ninguém aqui é adivinho, é acompanhar o radar e o satélite e depois logo se vê, cada vez que leio este tópico há muitas mensagens destas.


----------



## thunderstorm87 (25 Out 2016 às 13:56)

bmelo disse:


> Não faço ideia de onde poderá vir tamanha quantidade de precipitação... o radar está praticamente limpo..




Sou da mesma opinião. Acho que ha ai alguma coisa que nao esta correcta.Nao ha nada que indique chuva e muito menos trovoadas.pelo menos pelo que da para ver no radar e satélite


----------



## remember (25 Out 2016 às 14:06)

Boa tarde, 

Pelo que se vê no satélite e na minha humilde opinião é capaz de dar chuva, mas nada de mais.
O Ipma lançou alerta amarelo para as próximas horas no distrito de Lisboa, apesar do sol estar agora a espreitar, está a ficar escuro outra vez como ontém, curiosamente as nuvens parecem movimentar-se no mesmo sentido que ontem!
Realmente, parece que vamos ter um fim de mês quente


----------



## Crissie (25 Out 2016 às 14:38)

Davidmpb disse:


> Peço desculpa, mas não vale a pena estar sempre a perguntar o mesmo, ninguém aqui é adivinho, é acompanhar o radar e o satélite e depois logo se vê, cada vez que leio este tópico há muitas mensagens destas.




Muito bem , no entanto este forum serve de partilha  assim como suscitar as suas curiosidades, existe muitas pessoas que não sabem interpretar o radar ou outros tipos de meios de acompanhamento meteorológico correcto? vamos também ser um pouco mais tolerantes, e se por aventura incomoda julgo que sempre pode ignorar . 
Boa tarde


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2016 às 14:54)

vejam a altura das nuvens na escala do lado direito do radar e em cima... pouco desenvolvimento vertical. 
Os aguaceiros se chegarem serão fracos.


----------



## remember (25 Out 2016 às 15:13)

Também não me parece, aliás agora por estranho que pareça está a querer limpar... e o sol continua...
Não percebo estes avisos amarelos, mas pode ser que caia algo. Ai para baixo é que parece que é para continuar!


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2016 às 15:59)

22,8ºC ai está o inicio do calor... e tudo encasacado como se fosse nevar


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2016 às 16:00)

Há células ao largo da costa vicentina e sudoeste, em trajectória sul-norte/NNW, em desenvolvimento. Terão sido alimentadas pelas águas mais quentes ao largo do Cabo de S.Vicente, mas de lá até cá poderão perder força, apesar de uma zona morna a sudoeste da península de Setúbal. Por outro lado o ar aqueceu bem nas últimas horas na região litoral centro e a humidade está bastante elevada. O GFS pouco ou nada põe de precipitação para esta tarde aqui na região, CAPE fraquíssimo ou nulo. No entanto, aqui pela Póvoa de S.Iria, vêem-se alguns cumulus mediocris com tendência a desenvolverem-se em congestus. De todos estes sinais contraditórios, nada a esperar de certezas, observemos e esperemos 

22º/23ºC e 73/75% aqui pela zona

vento fraco de SSE


----------



## AMFC (25 Out 2016 às 16:16)

O evento está a dar as últimas por aqui, salvo alguma surpresa. Na minha zona foi mais parra do que uvas.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2016 às 16:19)

Estava assim aqui pela Póvoa de S.Iria, há momentos:

15:33 SSW






SW





16:10 Sul





O ECMWF e o ALADIN põem alguma precipitação para as próximas horas, 2mm ou menos; o AROME põe nada.


----------



## remember (25 Out 2016 às 16:40)

Começa a ficar escuro outra vez, na janela traseira que fica virada para Vialonga, está a ficar muito escuro. Noto que está muito abafado, assim que abri a janela que "bafo" quente...


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2016 às 16:41)

Muito escuro por aqui também:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Cumulus a adquirir um bom desenvolvimento vertical.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2016 às 16:42)

Chove forte!!


----------



## jonekko (25 Out 2016 às 16:45)

Por aqui está uma escuridão!


----------



## remember (25 Out 2016 às 16:45)

Onde é que vocês costumam alojar as vossas fotos?


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2016 às 16:46)

Escuro a Norte, e não estou certo, mas parece-me ter ouvido um trovão.






*EDIT 16:47:* começou a chover. Tempo abafado.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2016 às 16:50)

remember disse:


> Onde é que vocês costumam alojar as vossas fotos?



No imgur.com

Podes carregar sem estar registado. Copia depois o BBCode para fóruns e cola no texto da mensagem aqui no fórum.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2016 às 16:50)

Parou de chover. As pingas eram muito grossas! Vários aguaceiros se formaram numa questão de minutos em algumas zonas da Grande Lisboa.


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2016 às 16:50)

A Sul está assim. Pareceu-me ouvir novamente um trovão.

Neste momento chove de forma moderada a forte.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2016 às 16:51)

Duarte Sousa disse:


> A Sul está assim. Pareceu-me ouvir novamente um trovão.


É o aguaceiro que passou por aqui. Também me pareceu ter ouvido.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2016 às 16:52)

Célula carregada sobre Sacavém, formou-se em alguns minutos. Avista-se daqui para SW. Tem precipitação forte visível na base.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2016 às 16:54)

Eco amarelo sobre Carnaxide em desenvolvimento rápido e movimento para norte. Célula de Sacavém expandiu-se também rapidamente. Célula desenvolveu-se em minutos agora sobre a Póvoa. Muito escuro. Precipitação a SW.


----------



## jonekko (25 Out 2016 às 16:55)

Aguaceiro de curta duração mas forte. Imagens da sua passagem por aqui..


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2016 às 16:56)

Céu negro a NE/E




jpg images


----------



## AMFC (25 Out 2016 às 16:58)

E de repente aqui ficou muito escuro e caíram uns pingos muito grossos.


----------



## AndréFrade (25 Out 2016 às 16:58)

Estou em Pegões e o céu está muito escuro e o vento a aumentar de intensidade. Está com ar de temporal 

Enviado do meu ALE-L21 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2016 às 17:00)

Brutal o cenário no quadrante Oeste.


----------



## Nocas (25 Out 2016 às 17:00)

Em S. Sebastião da Pedreira


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2016 às 17:01)

Chove bem!


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2016 às 17:01)

Célula de Sacavém já está a formar bigorna. Está muito abafado mesmo!
Ecos laranjas no radar.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2016 às 17:01)

StormRic disse:


> Eco amarelo sobre Carnaxide em desenvolvimento rápido e movimento para norte. Célula de Sacavém expandiu-se também rapidamente. Célula desenvolveu-se em minutos agora sobre a Póvoa. Muito escuro. Precipitação a SW.


O eco em Carnaxide  já passou a laranja e apareceu outro eco laranja sobre Sto António dos Cavaleiros...


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2016 às 17:05)

Célula de Sacavém está enorme! Que evolução brutal!


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2016 às 17:06)

Aqui na Póvoa de S.Iria para SW, às 16:57

















Ainda não chove. Base da célula a oeste com updrafts intensos.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2016 às 17:07)

Avisto a célula laranja a oeste com turbulência na base, tenho pouca visibilidade.

Vou mudar de ponto de observação.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2016 às 17:07)

@Duarte Sousa deves estar a apanhar uma bela chuvada.


----------



## Crissie (25 Out 2016 às 17:09)

Por aqui passou uma carregada, mas durou nem dois minutos ... mas o tempo está abafado


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2016 às 17:10)

Eco roxo! Sobre o Cacém!

Movimento das células é para NNW.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2016 às 17:10)

Eco vermelho e roxo am Agualva-Cacém e vermelho e laranja em Loures!

Edit: Eco amarelo em Sintra...


----------



## bmelo (25 Out 2016 às 17:12)

é pá !!!!


----------



## jonekko (25 Out 2016 às 17:12)

Curiosamente ontem por esta hora as células também ganharam outra dimensão. Continua neste momento o céu muito carregado e parece que se fortalecem a cada minuto que passa.


----------



## Rachie (25 Out 2016 às 17:13)

Bela chuvada de repente em Cacilhas

Enviado do meu Aquaris E5 HD através de Tapatalk


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2016 às 17:14)

Crissie disse:


> Por aqui passou uma carregada, mas durou nem dois minutos ... mas o tempo está abafado



Não se vê a imagem, publicaste alguma?


----------



## criz0r (25 Out 2016 às 17:14)

Começou a pingar e por aqui está assim,


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2016 às 17:15)

Linha de ecos laranja progride para NNW. Novas células na margem sul e sobre Carcavelos.


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2016 às 17:16)

Foi mesmo impressionante o desenvolvimento da celula, chegou a ter tonalidade roxa.
Por aqui só passou tonalidade amarela, e choveu bem.
Logo após o aguaceiro.



upload imagem


----------



## Crissie (25 Out 2016 às 17:16)

StormRic disse:


> Não se vê a imagem, publicaste alguma?




Sim :\ Publiquei   aparece é o icon  apenas .


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2016 às 17:17)

Vai começar a chover na Póvoa. Vem de sueste nova célula recentemente formada.

A formação é tão rápida que os 10/15 minutos de lapso do radar tornam a detecção obsoleta.


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2016 às 17:17)

Nada de mais aqui por Alvalade, nem de vista. Muitas obstruções em todos os quadrantes. Apenas pingou  ligeiramente no Campo Pequeno há coisa de 45 minutos.


----------



## AMFC (25 Out 2016 às 17:19)

Mais células a SE em desenvolvimento, por esta não esperava


----------



## bmelo (25 Out 2016 às 17:19)

por aqui já chove... começou muito rápido.


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2016 às 17:20)

criz0r disse:


> Começou a pingar e por aqui está assim,



 belas vistas e ponto de observação!

Chove moderado a forte na Póvoa! E nada ainda no radar nesta zona, espectáculo.


----------



## bmelo (25 Out 2016 às 17:21)

StormRic disse:


> belas vistas e ponto de observação!
> 
> Chove moderado a forte na Póvoa! E nada ainda no radar nesta zona, espectáculo.




por acaso também reparei nisso !  aqui a estrada já está molhada.  

EDIT: chove bem.


----------



## criz0r (25 Out 2016 às 17:22)

Chuva forte aqui por Entrecampos o vento levantou-se e bem!

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## bmelo (25 Out 2016 às 17:23)

chove muito, bela descarga.


----------



## Geopower (25 Out 2016 às 17:24)

Aguaceiro moderado por Telheiras. 21,4ºC


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2016 às 17:24)

Retiro o que disse. Chove forte por aqui, com pingas grossas! 

Edit 17:26: Abrandou por uns segundos, silêncio absoluto até que se voltou a ouvir chuva a cair forte.


----------



## jonekko (25 Out 2016 às 17:25)

Aproxima-se daqui um forte aguaceiro vindo de Lisboa


----------



## bmelo (25 Out 2016 às 17:26)

chuva forte, mais 5 minutos a chover assim e fica a estrada alagada (da maneira como andam as sarjetas aqui...)


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2016 às 17:26)

Dilúvio rápido aqui na Póvoa. Já está a diminuir, mas suficiente para caírem cascatas lá de cima do terraço do prédio.


----------



## Lightning (25 Out 2016 às 17:27)

Pela segunda tarde consecutiva observei agora uma célula com rotação que é a que foi para lisboa. Na zona do almada forum, pouca mas tinha. A ligação à net é má onde estou.


----------



## criz0r (25 Out 2016 às 17:27)

Chuva torrencial agora! Só vejo água a correr pelas estradas.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2016 às 17:27)

Agora a NE


----------



## jonekko (25 Out 2016 às 17:28)




----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2016 às 17:28)

Impressionante! Já começam a surgir células mais a norte no Cadaval e Rio Maior! Ecos amarelos e laranja a surgirem por todo o lado!


----------



## remember (25 Out 2016 às 17:31)

Afinal sempre veio a chuvada 
Aqui estão as fotos de há uma hora atrás, não estão grande coisa!


----------



## jonekko (25 Out 2016 às 17:31)

Chove torrencialmente!


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2016 às 17:32)

Ouvi um trovão!


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2016 às 17:33)

Ligeira rotação a NE:


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2016 às 17:33)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ligeira rotação a NE:


----------



## Dead Cowboy (25 Out 2016 às 17:34)

Fenómenos extremamente localizados: Em Cacilhas e na Cova da Piedade chove bem, no Monte de Caparica (Faculdade) não cai uma pinga, o chão está seco...


----------



## bmelo (25 Out 2016 às 17:35)

já chove outra vez forte


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2016 às 17:37)

remember disse:


> Aqui estão as fotos de há uma hora atrás, não estão grande coisa!



Não se vêem, o link copiado não deve ser esse.


----------



## bmelo (25 Out 2016 às 17:39)

chove fraco...


----------



## remember (25 Out 2016 às 17:39)

StormRic disse:


> Não se vêem, o link copiado não deve ser esse.



Obrigado demorei mas consegui


----------



## SpiderVV (25 Out 2016 às 17:40)




----------



## criz0r (25 Out 2016 às 17:40)

Tiagolco disse:


> Ligeira rotação a NE:



Muito parecido com uma Arcus Cloud, desta vez não consegui ver se tinha movimento de rotação mas é provável dado os ecos que estavam aqui por cima.


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2016 às 17:42)

criz0r disse:


> Muito parecido com uma Arcus Cloud, desta vez não consegui ver se tinha movimento de rotação mas é provável dado os ecos que estavam aqui por cima.


Também vi algumas tentativas de formação de funnel clouds. Brutal! Não estava nada à espera!


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2016 às 17:44)

Continuam a formar-se células vindas da lezíria para aqui. Muito escuro agora, as bases das nuvens mostram ascensão violenta e aspecto rasgado.


----------



## remember (25 Out 2016 às 17:44)

Continua abafado...


----------



## criz0r (25 Out 2016 às 17:48)

StormRic disse:


> belas vistas e ponto de observação!
> 
> Chove moderado a forte na Póvoa! E nada ainda no radar nesta zona, espectáculo.



É verdade StormRic, tenho a "sorte" de estar a trabalhar num 9º andar com vista para todos os quadrantes. Daí ontem ter conseguido captar a Supercélula mas é pena não ter ao meu dispor uma GoPro ou algo do género porque as imagens de ontem seriam fantásticas dada a perspectiva.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2016 às 17:51)

Eco roxo e vermelho entre Rio Maior e Cartaxo...


----------



## bmelo (25 Out 2016 às 17:51)

Alguém do Cartaxo ?


----------



## jonekko (25 Out 2016 às 17:53)

Por aqui acalmou. Veremos o que ainda virá.


----------



## mhenriques (25 Out 2016 às 17:54)

Boas, ía perguntar o mesmo...


----------



## finoty (25 Out 2016 às 17:54)

bmelo disse:


> Alguém do Cartaxo ?


Acabei de passar na A1 ao lado da célula... Um monstro!


----------



## remember (25 Out 2016 às 17:56)

Agora levantou-se vento e está a querer limpar...


----------



## Lightning (25 Out 2016 às 18:01)

Tenho que ver se consigo fazer alguma coisa em relação a relatos fora de casa pois a net é muito má. Na altura em que coloquei o meu post já tinha passado tudo. Como ela agora está a puxar ar quente de África talvez ainda possa haver alguma surpresa, considerando o ar mais frio que ainda resta.

O vídeo da célula de ontem que por pouco não gerou um tornado foi removido do Youtube.


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Out 2016 às 18:01)

Eu a pensar que não íamos ter festa nenhuma, e mesmo no momento em que vou para casa, triste porque andei a passear o chapéu de chuva, levo com uma bela carga de água! 

Pelas 16h30 parece que nada vinha:






Mas passado meia hora:






Agora:






Céu assustador para NW!


----------



## windchill (25 Out 2016 às 18:04)

Céu muito dinâmico por estas horas....


----------



## remember (25 Out 2016 às 18:05)

Para finalizar, la vai ela!


----------



## windchill (25 Out 2016 às 18:07)

Do meu 'poiso' é isto que se vê, para SE

[url=https://postimg.org/image/jjayzhlc9/]
	
windows 7 screen shot[/URL]


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2016 às 18:08)

Está rapidamente a aproximar-se daqui!


----------



## jonekko (25 Out 2016 às 18:09)

De facto o cenário para nw é medonho!


----------



## StormRic (25 Out 2016 às 18:16)

O céu abriu pelas 18h, na Póvoa de S.Iria.

18:00 SW






18:04 WSW


----------



## guisilva5000 (25 Out 2016 às 18:16)

Fotos tiradas às 17h40:

Célula a NW:






Célula mesmo em cima de mim SSE:






(Desculpem a qualidade horrível do telemóvel, mas o imgur também não ajuda :/)


----------



## windchill (25 Out 2016 às 18:18)

(será pedir muito?!....)


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2016 às 18:20)

Muita chuva nos concelhos a norte.
Igreja Nova, Mafra segue nos 17 mm.

https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ILISBONM3


----------



## windchill (25 Out 2016 às 18:21)

Noto uma certa tendência para alguma convecção a níveis médios/baixos.... olhando para o lado da Arrábida


----------



## mhenriques (25 Out 2016 às 18:22)

Espero que não tenha havido estragos entre o Cartaxo e Rio Maior...


----------



## windchill (25 Out 2016 às 18:24)

[url=https://postimg.org/image/vqa43b1vt/]
	
free picture upload[/URL]


----------



## windchill (25 Out 2016 às 18:25)

Alinhadas e com tendência a crescer...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2016 às 18:28)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Está rapidamente a aproximar-se daqui!


Aqui já chove...

Edit: Eco amarelo a chegar...


----------



## Candy (25 Out 2016 às 18:30)

Passagem rápida pelo fórum, apenas para deixar o registo de que "chove a potes" em Peniche! 

Não estava a seguir os radares. Ficou negro de repente e pimba... desabou o céu!


----------



## António josé Sales (25 Out 2016 às 18:34)

Boa tarde por aqui choveu de madrugada e agora há pouco um aguaceiro passageiro mas forte acompanhados de duas trovoadas fortes, primeiras trovoadas do ano.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2016 às 18:49)

O céu aqui está medonho! Impressionante! Em termos de chuva caiu pouco pois passou ao lado, mas penso que vai vir mais...

Edit: Eco amarelo entre Fátima e Ourém...


----------



## Candy (25 Out 2016 às 18:57)

Grande estalo agora mesmo. Eu com o tlm a tirar esta foto e tauuuuuuuu... bolas!...e o som foi logo seguidinho ao flash.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Um minuto antes tirei esta








E a sul estava assim





Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (25 Out 2016 às 18:58)

Outro
Irra que ta mesmo aqui... parece que 3 é em cima do baleal

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## António josé Sales (25 Out 2016 às 19:01)

Volta a chover com muita intensidade.


----------



## Candy (25 Out 2016 às 19:02)

Chove q Deus dá!!! 

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (25 Out 2016 às 19:04)

E não pára, nem abranda... wouuuuuuuuuuuuu... vai fazer estragos.

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## windchill (25 Out 2016 às 19:07)

Candy disse:


> Grande estalo agora mesmo. Eu com o tlm a tirar esta foto e tauuuuuuuu... bolas!...e o som foi logo seguidunho ao flash.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


À próxima....... que seja em video!!! (sacas o frame da descarga e tens uma bela foto)


----------



## mhenriques (25 Out 2016 às 19:09)

Eco roxo mesmo em cima da Nazaré!!! lá vão as ondas!!!


----------



## manganao (25 Out 2016 às 19:10)

ja repararam a zona da Nazaré com um enorme eco roxo


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2016 às 19:10)

Eco roxo e vermelho a dirigir-se para Alcobaça e Aljubarrota...


----------



## Lightning (25 Out 2016 às 19:11)

Se alguém estiver na zona é uma questão de monitorizar, esses ecos podem trazer surpresas...


----------



## manganao (25 Out 2016 às 19:12)

mhenriques disse:


> Eco roxo mesmo em cima da Nazaré!!! lá vão as ondas!!!



é exactamente a célula que há 1 hora estava com eco roxo no Cartaxo depois perdeu força e agora voltou a ganhar


----------



## manganao (25 Out 2016 às 19:13)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Eco roxo e vermelho a dirigir-se para Alcobaça e Aljubarrota...


o sentido é o do mar


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2016 às 19:17)

manganao disse:


> o sentido é o do mar


Não parecia... ela parece estar a alastrar em direcção à Batalha, mas pode ser impressão minha.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2016 às 19:20)

mhenriques disse:


> Eco roxo mesmo em cima da Nazaré!!! lá vão as ondas!!!


Eco vermelho sobre a praia do norte agora!


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2016 às 19:25)

Aqui na zona só falta Leiria, Batalha e Porto de Mós...


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2016 às 19:33)

Começa a chover de novo... as nuvens que aí veêm são roxas!


----------



## Candy (25 Out 2016 às 19:35)

Continua a chover muito mas já não é nada em comparação com o peso de água que caiu. 

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (25 Out 2016 às 19:40)

windchill disse:


> À próxima....... que seja em video!!! (sacas o frame da descarga e tens uma bela foto)


Não estava nada à espera de ver descargas  
Depois ainda filmei o peso de água de dentro do carro. Mas já estava escuro. No entanto dá pra ver a forma da célula. Quando chegar a cada já vejo como ficou e carrego no youtube, se for relevante.

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Candy (25 Out 2016 às 19:40)

Deve ser a célula que passou por Peniche.

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2016 às 19:46)

Em Fátima e Ourém também já chove...


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Out 2016 às 19:46)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Eu a pensar que não íamos ter festa nenhuma, e mesmo no momento em que vou para casa, triste porque andei a passear o chapéu de chuva, levo com uma bela carga de água!
> 
> Pelas 16h30 parece que nada vinha:
> 
> ...



O distrito de Lisboa não tem brincado com o tipo de células As imagens das 16h:40m (UTC) e 16h:45m (UTC) poucas dúvidas deixam quanto à classificação desta instabilidade, num sistema de mesoescala convectivo ou talvez supercélula:





Neste momento está a ocorrer nova tentativa de reorganização (eventualmente mesociclónica) junto à Nazaré:


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2016 às 19:56)

Pelas 17h10, para NW, pareceu-me ter visto uma funnel cloud/tornado, mas dada a distância e a obstrução visual pela serra, não consegui tirar conclusões.

Infelizmente devido a motivos académicos apenas poderei colocar as fotos/vídeos mais logo, ou mesmo amanhã.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (25 Out 2016 às 19:59)

Por aqui hoje nada de trovoadas, no entanto caíram 2 aguaceiros de bastante intensidade.


----------



## MIGUEL_DKs (25 Out 2016 às 20:00)

Pelo radar parece que não vem nada.


----------



## luismeteo3 (25 Out 2016 às 20:09)

Por aqui já começou a chuva mais leve desta mancha azul que se vê no radar... Vai de Porto de Mós a Cernache do Bom Jardim e Constância.


----------



## Agreste (25 Out 2016 às 20:10)

Mr. Neves disse:


> O distrito de Lisboa não tem brincado com o tipo de células As imagens das 16h:40m (UTC) e 16h:45m (UTC) poucas dúvidas deixam quanto à classificação supercelular desse sistema:



Diria mais um "cluster" de trovodas do que uma estrutura complexa desse tipo. 
As estações não reportaram condições de vento anormal.


----------



## miguel (25 Out 2016 às 20:16)

Tal como disse aqui o avento terminou e foi ontem, sendo um semi fiasco :P hoje 0,0mm

Máxima de *23,0ºC*

Agora estão 19,8ºC


----------



## windchill (25 Out 2016 às 20:23)

miguel disse:


> Tal como disse aqui o avento terminou e foi ontem, sendo um semi fiasco :P hoje 0,0mm
> 
> Máxima de *23,0ºC*
> 
> Agora estão 19,8ºC


Para a semana há mais....


----------



## Mr. Neves (25 Out 2016 às 20:38)

Agreste disse:


> Diria mais um "cluster" de trovodas do que uma estrutura complexa desse tipo.
> As estações não reportaram condições de vento anormal.



Também reparei nisso, mas como se falou aqui em rotações ligeiras na base da estrutura, associei esta assinatura de radar a algo supercelular, se bem que é perfeitamente vísivel que o hipotético ''Hook Echo'' não é muito vigoroso. Como tal, e olhando melhor para a imagem, é capaz de ser mesmo um dos sistemas de mesoescala convectivos (que também podem dar origem a rotações), se calhar é mais um ''Bow Echo''. Alguém que descalce a bota do que era exatamente, mas lá que eram imagens bastante interessantes eram


----------



## Candy (25 Out 2016 às 21:30)

Aqui ficam as imagens que consegui registar com o tlm. As primeiras virada para sul. E as outras na marginal norte, virada para NE (Baleal, Foz do Arelho...)

Vão todas que muitos olhos veem mais que apenas dois. E sem os óculos foi complicado  E os mais entendidos podem ver algo que me tenha passado.

A Sul


















A NE





























Enquanto isso tenho uns videozecos a carregar mas não sei se dá para ver alguma coisa. Se soubesse que ia dar nisto tinha levado a máquina.   

Enviado do meu G620S-L01 através de Tapatalk


----------



## thunderstorm87 (25 Out 2016 às 21:38)

Boas pessoal como posto fotos ca no forum?


----------



## jonas_87 (25 Out 2016 às 21:40)

Por aqui o evento destes 4 dias rendeu ainda uma boa chuva, ainda assim tendo em conta as previsões, ficou um pouco aquém.
Tenho que rever bem a estação onde sigo os acumulados, parece-me que regista um pouco mal a precipitação, no ano passado cheguei a suspeitar o mesmo.
Agora é o regresso de dias quentes(felizmente será fugaz!), quinta devo ter máxima de 27/28ºC surreal, simplesmente aberrante.

T.maxima: *22,0ºC*
Amanhã deve ir aos *24/25ºC* dado que vai estar ceu nublado, perspectiva-se dia bem abafado.


----------



## Candy (25 Out 2016 às 21:41)

Esta chuvada vem logo atrás (do lado direito - S/SE) das fotos. 

Queria ter ligado logo ao início, mas a bateria estava nos 10% e quis pelo menos registar alguma coisa. Eu que nunca ando com o tlm sem bateria :'( 

Virada para SE/E 

Virada para Este 


Aqui os vidros começaram a embaciar.

Isto é o que faz não ter estado a acompanhar o radar, hoje!  
Podia ter ido para o Cabo Carvoeiro e registar a "coisa" como deve ser.


----------



## Candy (25 Out 2016 às 21:49)

thunderstorm87 disse:


> Boas pessoal como posto fotos ca no forum?


Se estiveres a utilizar o tlm e tiveres a app Tapatalk é directo.
Pode registar-se no imgur e carregar para lá as fotos. Depois é só copiar o link que aparece à direita da foto, depois de a carregar, e postar aqui. *BBCode (message boards & forums). 

http://imgur.com/*


----------



## Candy (25 Out 2016 às 21:59)

Não vejo o registo das duas fortes descargas eléctricas que vi


----------



## TiagoLC (25 Out 2016 às 21:59)

Mais duas fotos de hoje:









No fim de semana publico o material restante, se tiver tempo.


----------



## Gilmet (25 Out 2016 às 22:06)

Boa noite,

Que bom é ver este seguimento, e por extensão o fórum, tão animado!

Muita instabilidade também por aqui nos últimos dias, a relatar alguma trovoada, em especial no Domingo, e aguaceiros fortes, a culminar com o desta tarde, pelas 17:00!
Ontem a máxima não superou os 20ºC, tendo-se ficado pelos *18,3ºC*, após uma mínima de *12,5ºC*.
Hoje, mínima de *15,8ºC* e máxima de *22,4ºC*.

De momento sigo com céu muito nublado e 17,6ºC. Vento fraco.


----------



## windchill (25 Out 2016 às 23:20)

Candy disse:


> Esta chuvada vem logo atrás (do lado direito - S/SE) das fotos.
> 
> Queria ter ligado logo ao início, mas a bateria estava nos 10% e quis pelo menos registar alguma coisa. Eu que nunca ando com o tlm sem bateria :'(
> 
> ...


Parabéns pela reportagem!

Independentemente da qualidade maior ou menor dos registos é de louvar o empenho e paixão/dedicação a estes eventos


----------



## Candy (25 Out 2016 às 23:24)

Obrigada @windchill 
Venham os grandes eventos da estação para os ir registar no Cabo Carvoeiro. Ai sim a vista é muito melhor


----------



## Duarte Sousa (25 Out 2016 às 23:28)

Revistos os registos, tentei fazer uma selecção de forma a não despejar fotos a tordo e a direito aqui no tópico. Ainda assim, não são poucas.

Depois das fotografias tiradas e que já tinha postado (aqui, aqui e aqui ), obtive estas (estão por ordem cronológica).

Em algumas das fotos é possível ver um _buraco_ na célula, algo que achei bastante interessante.




































A qualidade, infelizmente, é a de telemóvel. Com a pressa de ir ver a situação e depois de não querer sair dali, só fui buscar a máquina fotográfica depois destas fotos. As fotos que tenho após a passagem desta célula publico-as amanhã.

Fiz ainda vários vídeos da célula retratada acima. Há uma altura em que se vê bem a rotação da célula, por volta do 1:40.


----------



## Candy (26 Out 2016 às 02:12)

E este... de ontem.


----------



## criz0r (26 Out 2016 às 10:28)

Bom dia, mínima de 17,0ºC e madrugada sem precipitação, o evento de ontem à tarde foi claramente a despedida da Instabilidade .
Para os amantes do bom tempo aproveitem bem estes 2/3 dias de calor fora da época! Sigo com céu parcialmente nublado por nuvens maioritariamente altas e vento praticamente nulo.


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2016 às 12:15)

Boas

Mínima alta de 17,0ºC

Agora sol e tempo quente, estão já 23,0ºC deve ir aos 26 ou 27!!! E vejo quase toda a gente de malhas e casacos e cascois para uns 5ºC enfim tudo doido...


----------



## remember (26 Out 2016 às 12:57)

Bom dia, por acaso vim agora da rua e notei isso, só casacos, cascois e outros acessórios parece que vão, não sei para onde!
Muito calor lá fora... Por aqui 22.3ºC acredito mais no weatheronline do que no ipma, mas é apenas a minha opinião... por falar em ipma hoje de manhã fui ver as imagens de satélite e via-se uma mancha azulada e agora desapareceu toda praticamente no mar LOL


----------



## windchill (26 Out 2016 às 13:16)

miguel disse:


> Boas
> 
> Mínima alta de 17,0ºC
> 
> Agora sol e tempo quente, estão já 23,0ºC deve ir aos 26 ou 27!!! E vejo quase toda a gente de malhas e casacos e cascois para uns 5ºC enfim tudo doido...


São 'ovelhinhas de calendario'.... ehehe!
Quase que dá vontade de ir á Figueirinha aproveitar este sol!


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2016 às 13:59)

Já estão 26,1ºC com vento nulo um grande dia de praia ehehe


----------



## Crissie (26 Out 2016 às 14:20)

Hoje sai de casa de manhãzinha eu já sou calorenta , tava mesmo a verão  , mas cruzei-me com pessoas que pareciam que iam para a neve ou assim !  Aahhahaha ..
 Está um tempo solarengo , coisa que "detesto" :\ e parece que as temperaturas vão subir ainda mais nestes próximos dias, arre...
25° segue-se  por aqui  neste momento ...


----------



## homem do mar (26 Out 2016 às 14:20)

boas por aqui 26.6 e um dia de verão de Santa Iria como se diz na minha terra.

PS: Não me recordo de um final de Outubro tão quente nos últimos anos parecido só em 2011 mas foi sobretudo na 1º quinzena de Outubro não já no final de Outubro.


----------



## carla_francisco (26 Out 2016 às 16:37)

miguel disse:


> E vejo quase toda a gente de malhas e casacos e cascois para uns 5ºC enfim tudo doido...



Nem me falem em cachecóis e casacões e essas coisas que eu adoro e que ainda não dá para usar 
Essas pessoas devem ter experimentado umas manhãs mais ou menos frias que houve há tempos e não conseguiram mudar o chip da indumentária


----------



## windchill (26 Out 2016 às 16:55)

Aqui por Paio Pires City (local de trabalho) sente-se um ar ligeiramente abafado, quase sem vento, com um céu nublado essencialmente por nuvens médias, tão típicas deste tipo de tempo.... vamos esperar pelo início da próxima semana, nota-se alguma tendência para que as coisas animem novamente.... ☺


----------



## RickStorm (26 Out 2016 às 17:24)

Boa tarde,

Apesar de participar muito pouco (muito também por falta de conhecimento e de tempo) quero deixar aqui alguns registos duma zona por onde acabei de passar.  [sim, eu sempre vou lendo alguns tópicos, mas apesar disso ainda não percebo termos muito técnicos como 'cut-offs' e afins, muitas vezes utilizados nos tópicos das previsões  shame on me ]


----------



## carla_francisco (26 Out 2016 às 17:33)

Na última foto quase parecem mammatus... quase.


----------



## RickStorm (26 Out 2016 às 17:46)

carla_francisco disse:


> Na última foto quase parecem mammatus... quase.







"Almost"


----------



## windchill (26 Out 2016 às 17:59)

RickStorm disse:


> Boa tarde,
> 
> Apesar de participar muito pouco (muito também por falta de conhecimento e de tempo) quero deixar aqui alguns registos duma zona por onde acabei de passar.  [sim, eu sempre vou lendo alguns tópicos, mas apesar disso ainda não percebo termos muito técnicos como 'cut-offs' e afins, muitas vezes utilizados nos tópicos das previsões  shame on me ]


Bons alto cumulus


----------



## miguel (26 Out 2016 às 18:12)

Máxima de *26,9ºC*

Agora estão 24,8ºC

Na rádio dão chuva para o Fim de Semana é só disparates...


----------



## remember (26 Out 2016 às 19:09)

Que calor abrasador hoje, vim agora da rua e continua abafado...
Max:26.9ºC
Atual:24.6ºC
Min:18.2ºC

Como tal mais uma vez o weatheronline é que acertou hehe o ipma da sempre diferença nas máximas.


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2016 às 19:30)

Boas,

Como esperado a máxima lá subiu, foi aos *25,1ºC
*
Neste momento ainda *22,1ºC*

Para amanhã prevê-se mínima de 20ºC, era incrível ter uma mínima tropical em finais de outubro.
Falando na máxima, espero uns 27,5ºC.
__________

Passei por algumas ribeiras aqui nas redondezas, tudo seco na mesma, não esperava outra coisa, foi um evento razoável, basicamente foram as primeiras chuvas,apenas isso.


Offtopic: Hoje sai de casa às 7:30 de manga curta para o trabalho, e também achei curioso que estava tudo encasacado e o termómetro do carro marcava 18ºC. Claro que que o avançar da tarde ainda fez mais confusão, pois estava  bem abafado.Conclusão, nós, meteoloucos partimos sempre em vantagem, raramente sou surpreendido pela temperatura, acho que posso falar por todos nós.


----------



## remember (26 Out 2016 às 19:50)

jonas_87 disse:


> Boas,
> 
> Como esperado a máxima lá subiu, foi aos *25,1ºC
> *
> ...



Bem dito jonas_87 partimos em vantagem  a temperatura está estavel nos 24.5ºC


----------



## criz0r (26 Out 2016 às 20:02)

Boas, tarde muito agradável e a noite vai entrando em cena com uma temperatura tropical. Infelizmente é isto. Céu pouco nublado e vento nulo.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## Lightning (26 Out 2016 às 20:09)

miguel disse:


> Na rádio dão chuva para o Fim de Semana é só disparates...



Se fosse só na rádio... 

O dia de hoje fez-me lembrar aquelas tardes que já começam a ficar quentes em Maio... E está-se muito bem na rua mesmo a esta hora. Acredito mesmo que algumas zonas, ou esta madrugada ou sobretudo na próxima, tenham mínimas tropicais.


----------



## Pedro1993 (26 Out 2016 às 20:16)

Por aqui o dia de hoje foi bem quentinho, até parece mentira mas ainda andei de t-shirt e calções.
A chuva que caiu nos ultimos dia não foi significativa, porque ainda humedeceu poucos centímetros de terra.


----------



## homem do mar (26 Out 2016 às 20:50)

boas por aqui ainda 21.7 tempo esquisito este


----------



## jonas_87 (26 Out 2016 às 21:04)

Surreal, lestada a dar-lhe !
Tinha *21,7ºC*, agora vou olhar para o sensor estão *24,0ºC* !


----------



## remember (26 Out 2016 às 21:29)

Está a subir de novo 24.6ºC


----------



## Crissie (26 Out 2016 às 21:38)

Boa noite ,por aqui   23ºC


----------



## remember (26 Out 2016 às 22:22)

23.8ºC que vento quente


----------



## Geopower (26 Out 2016 às 23:34)

Noite segue tropical: 22,6*C. Vento fraco de leste.


----------



## AnDré (26 Out 2016 às 23:37)

Mais calor lá fora do que dentro de casa.

22,9ºC lá fora;
22,2ºC cá dentro.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2016 às 07:36)

Mínima tropical de* 21,5ºC*.
Só reforça a minha ideia sobre a lestada deste verão-outono, simplesmente das mais fortes desde que me lembro, aberração continua...venha a máxima quente de hoje


----------



## bpereira (27 Out 2016 às 07:58)

Bom dia. Temperatura atual 21º.






Enviado do meu HUAWEI G6-L11 através de Tapatalk


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Out 2016 às 08:27)

Bom dia!
Mínima fantástica de *21,1°C*. _Cheira_ imenso a verão. 
Até é bom haver estes dias de maior calor, sabe mesmo bem.
Há alguma poeira no céu.


----------



## blade (27 Out 2016 às 09:01)

bom dia, penso que no geofísico hoje não baixou dos 20ºc  pode ser a mínima tropical mais tarde do calendário de sempre em Lisboa , este sol é igual ao de 14 de Fevereiro mesmo assim hoje podem estar 30ºc   e nunca houve 30ºc tão tarde hoje na rua vai ser só pessoas de casacão


----------



## criz0r (27 Out 2016 às 10:51)

Bom dia, hoje fiquei algo surpreso de manhã quando acordei e vi marcado na estação 20,5ºC lá fora, presumi que a mínima tivesse sido tropical mas também não andou muito longe 19,5ºC.
Já é notória uma injecção de poeira sobre a Península Ibérica, especial atenção a quem sofre de problemas respiratórios hoje e amanhã serão dias complicados.






http://pt.sat24.com/pt/sp/visual











.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Out 2016 às 11:24)

Mínima de 19,8°C 

Lestada bem "forte", até derruba os placares dos cafés daqui lol

Só queria desaparecer para a Islândia nestes dias...


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2016 às 11:30)

Mínima de 19,9ºC morri na praia...

Agora estão uns aberrantes 24,7ºC, a ver onde chega mas no mínimo 29/30ºC

O vento é nulo e a humidade de 71%


----------



## homem do mar (27 Out 2016 às 12:15)

boas por aqui a mínima foi de 16.
Pensei que hoje estivesse céu limpo mas afinal enganei-me está nublado ainda assim o sol vai aparecendo e a temperatura já está nos 26.3, duvido que passe dos 30 mas vamos ver.


----------



## criz0r (27 Out 2016 às 12:25)

Boas, céu completamente tapado por um mix de nuvens altas e muita poeira. Ainda não fui lá fora verificar a sensação térmica mas acredito que esteja digno dos dias de Verão.


----------



## remember (27 Out 2016 às 12:44)

Bom dia mínima de 21.5ºC , de momento sigo com 24.8ºC!


----------



## JAlves (27 Out 2016 às 13:06)

Deixo aqui duas fotos.

A primeira, obtida na terça-feira, 25/10, ás 17h55, quando descia da Apelação para Frielas. Foto na direção de Loures.

A segunda foi tirada ontem ao final do dia, a partir da Ramada, em direção a Lisboa. Apesar de na foto não se perceber bem, na linha de horizonte via-se o que penso ser muita poeira amarelada a pairar sobre Lisboa.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2016 às 13:08)

Bafo valente lá fora.
*25,9ºC.*
Dia excelente para testar os RS´s, o meu feito pelo @Geiras ainda continua em bom estado e com boas leituras.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2016 às 13:10)

guisilva5000 disse:


> Mínima de 19,8°C
> 
> Lestada bem "forte", até derruba os placares dos cafés daqui lol
> 
> Só queria desaparecer para a Islândia nestes dias...



Boas,
Por acaso fui supreendido com lestada com alguma intensidade aqui perto, mais concretamente em Janes, boas rajadas e quentes lol


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2016 às 13:46)

Já estão 29,5ºC onde vai isto hoje parar...


----------



## homem do mar (27 Out 2016 às 15:06)

26.5 a temperatura tem estado constante desde o meio dia o sol não aparece mas está bem abafado lá fora


----------



## remember (27 Out 2016 às 15:43)

Isto está mesmo correcto, alguém da zona que confirme tanto calor?
https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBALA12#history


----------



## homem do mar (27 Out 2016 às 15:48)

remember disse:


> Isto está mesmo correcto, alguém da zona que confirme tanto calor?
> https://www.wunderground.com/personal-weather-station/dashboard?ID=ISETBALA12#history


parecem-me valores inflacionados mas se pode ser o caso de se dar o efeito ilha.


----------



## criz0r (27 Out 2016 às 16:58)

Céu completamente empoeirado e com a ajuda da nebulosidade alta torna o ambiente um pouco "sombrio". Aqui por Entrecampos apesar de efectivamente estar calor não é nada de especial e até corre uma aragem agradável.


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2016 às 17:05)

Esse valor é impossível...
Máxima em Setúbal de 30,4ºC

Agora estão 28,3ºC e céu muito encoberto quem não saiba pensa que vai chover


----------



## windchill (27 Out 2016 às 17:39)

Interessantes estas nuvens...

[url=http://postimg.org/image/z40q8zozt/]
	
subir fotos[/URL]


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2016 às 18:01)

essas nuvens tavam também por aqui, estava fixe o céu! com esta bafo fazia lembrar umas belas trovoadas ahaha fica pelo sonho...


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2016 às 18:04)

miguel disse:


> essas nuvens tavam também por aqui, estava fixe o céu! com esta bafo fazia lembrar umas belas trovoadas ahaha fica pelo sonho...


Esse eco que o radar mostra em Setúbal é virga ou chuva?


----------



## miguel (27 Out 2016 às 18:08)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Esse eco que o radar mostra em Setúbal é virga ou chuva?



Deve ser virga!!


----------



## luismeteo3 (27 Out 2016 às 18:12)

miguel disse:


> Deve ser virga!!


Muito obrigado!


----------



## remember (27 Out 2016 às 18:45)

Boas, desta vez o Ipma acertou, pelo menos por aqui:
Máx: 27.4ºC
Min:21.5ºC
Atual:25.7ºC 

O tempo está muito abafado, ainda por cima tresanda a fumo...


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2016 às 18:56)

Boas tardes,

Extremos térmicos: 21,5ºC / 27,1ºC

Viva o verão infinito. 
Viva a 14ª minima tropical  registada em finais de outubro. lol


----------



## Davidmpb (27 Out 2016 às 19:11)

Impressionante a temperatura máxima prevista para amanhã em Santarém 34ºc e já agora em Leiria de 31ºc( ipma).


----------



## Pedro1993 (27 Out 2016 às 19:21)

O dia de hoje foi marcado por muito nebulosidade, o sol só espreitou um pouco já ao meio da tarde.
Foi também um dia bem abafado.
Acho um pouco elevado a máxima prevista  para amanhã, para o distrito de Santarém, mas nunca se sabe, a meteorologia é imprevisível.


----------



## homem do mar (27 Out 2016 às 19:36)

boas por aqui 22.3 a máxima foi de 27 acho que a previsão do ipma de 34 para Santarém para amanhã vai ser um tiro no escuro nem dos 30 vai passar.


----------



## jcsmonteiro (27 Out 2016 às 20:01)

Estação de leiria neste momento a registar 24.1ºC, incrivel mesmo. Acho que durante o Verão não houve uma noite como esta...
A sensação térmica está nos 25.8ºC 
Fonte: http://meteoleiria.org/


----------



## Gilmet (27 Out 2016 às 20:08)

Boa noite,

Hoje a mínima foi de *20,2ºC*! A escassos 4 dias de Nov... Agosto!?  

Máxima de *24,9ºC*, semelhante a ontem, que também se situou nos *24ºC*.
Dia de céu muito nublado / encoberto por Altostratus e alguns Altocumulus. Vento fraco / nulo.


----------



## Rachie (27 Out 2016 às 20:37)

Boa noite. 
Ontem foi noite de mínima tropical: 20.4° com uma amplitude térmica bem pequena.  Máxima de 24.2°.

Já vi comentários do género: não me agrada nada este calor ainda por cima com os sismos que tem havido em Itália.


----------



## jonas_87 (27 Out 2016 às 21:42)

*24,1ºC*.
____________

Sinais do outono na serra.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Out 2016 às 21:50)

Bonitas fotos, @jonas_87 

Sigo com *22,5ºC* e vento fraco do quadrante Este. Mais um fenomenal início de noite.


----------



## guisilva5000 (27 Out 2016 às 22:27)

Felizmente a poeirada que chegou a Lisboa não fez a temperatura subir muito, quase como um filtro de radiação. Eu só tenho a agradecer, apesar do aspeto do céu sujo. Também tenho de agradecer ao ar condicionado xD

Máxima:* 25,9ºC*
Mínima: *19,8ºC
*
Já estava feliz porque pensava que amanhã descia, mas ainda está pior


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Out 2016 às 23:41)

Máxima não muito quente, de* 25,1°C*.
A lestada esteve bastante forte há umas horas atrás, pelo que acalmou há pouco. Estão *23,3°C*.
O que vestir? Pijama de inverno ou de verão?


----------



## AnDré (28 Out 2016 às 00:02)

Em Odivelas a mínima também foi tropical: 20,7C.

Quando abri a janela de manhã até fiquei com mais vontade de ir para a rua. Que cheiro a verão!

Todo este calor, seguido da chuva que caiu, está a fazer crescer a erva a olhos vistos! 

Por agora 22,2C.


----------



## criz0r (28 Out 2016 às 00:28)

Boa noite, o Outono "Tropical" faz-se sentir até ao momento com céu limpo, vento fraco e ainda 20,8ºC sempre em oscilações entre os 20 e os 21. Nunca imaginei estar às portas de Novembro e estar à noite na rua de manga curta. 

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## AMFC (28 Out 2016 às 00:29)

Impressionante a existência de noites tropicais em alguns locais do país com Novembro mesmo ao virar da esquina.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2016 às 00:49)

*22,6ºC*


----------



## Ruipedroo (28 Out 2016 às 01:44)

jonas_87 disse:


> *22,6ºC*



Impressionante. Por aqui temperaturas assim lembro-me do mítico evento do 12/13 de Novembro de 2011, com 22ºC na madrugada do dia 13. Também no 25 de Janeiro deste ano, em que estava em t-shirt em plena noite de inverno, com 18ºC de madrugada. Sempre em episódios de trovoadas.


----------



## windchill (28 Out 2016 às 07:58)

Manhã bonita.... bom dia a todos 
[url=http://postimg.org/image/f4k44oh8p/]
	
subir gif[/URL]


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2016 às 08:39)

Boas,

Outra mínima tropical...*20,3ºC *isto está bonito.
Sigo com *21,6ºC*.


----------



## criz0r (28 Out 2016 às 09:44)

Bom dia, estou a livrar-me bem das mínimas tropicais, ontem tive 19,5ºC e hoje ainda foi mais baixa de 18,7ºC. Valha-me as inversões da Cova da Piedade  .
Sigo já por Entrecampos com um cenário pior do que ontem em matéria de poeira e céu muito nublado por nuvens altas, o vento mantém-se nulo.


----------



## remember (28 Out 2016 às 11:05)

Bom dia mínima de 21.2ºC, de momento estão 23.2ºC, já esteve com 24.1ºC.
Parece-me que o dia hoje vai estar mais limpo.


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Out 2016 às 11:55)

Boas!
Nascer do sol de hoje:





(Tirada com o telemóvel )
O dia já segue ameno com alguma nebulosidade alta e média.


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2016 às 12:27)

Boas

Mínima de 19,2ºC

Agora mais sol que nos últimos dias e tempo muito quente, estão já 26,4ºC


----------



## AMFC (28 Out 2016 às 13:50)

Sol em pleno, sente-se calor a sério. Hoje foi um belo amanhecer.


----------



## criz0r (28 Out 2016 às 14:42)

Boas, hoje sim já sinto e bem este calor ridículo, não fica nada atrás aos dias de Agosto . Céu parcialmente nublado e muito empoeirado. Vento nulo.

Enviado do meu SM-G361F através de Tapatalk


----------



## homem do mar (28 Out 2016 às 17:00)

Boas por aqui 26.4 a máxima foi de 28.9  estas nuvens e esta poeira não deixaram subir a temperatura mais, acredito que com céu limpo deveria haver certas terras no Vale do Tejo e Alentejo a chegar aos 35 que possivelmente seria um record para esta altura do ano.


----------



## miguel (28 Out 2016 às 18:10)

Máxima de *30,3ºC* e ontem 30,4ºC e assim se faz historia 

Agora estão 26,8ºC


----------



## AMFC (28 Out 2016 às 18:33)

miguel disse:


> Máxima de *30,3ºC* e ontem 30,4ºC e assim se faz historia
> 
> Agora estão 26,8ºC



São valores de máxima nunca antes registados nesta altura do ano ?


----------



## guisilva5000 (28 Out 2016 às 21:04)

AMFC disse:


> São valores de máxima nunca antes registados nesta altura do ano ?


Entre 19 e 25 de Outubro de 2014 também houve um período prolongado de temperaturas acima dos 25ºC, dia 21 Lisboa chegou aos 31/32ºC.

_______________

A poeira e a nebulosidade lá ajudaram a que a temperatura sentida não fosse além dos 29ºC previstos (ontem).

Mínima: *18,9ºC*
Máxima:* 27,4ºC*

Felizmente a partir de Domingo voltamos a temperaturas mais normais


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2016 às 21:21)

Isto é de loucos, ainda estou com *24,5ºC.*
A máxima foi aos* 27,0ºC.*
Na rua sente-se calor...surreal.


----------



## carla_francisco (28 Out 2016 às 21:47)

Hoje à tarde estava assim na praia de Carcavelos, com um calor abafado e horrível - mas uma luz interessante


----------



## windchill (28 Out 2016 às 22:12)

carla_francisco disse:


> Hoje à tarde estava assim na praia de Carcavelos, com um calor abafado e horrível - mas uma luz interessante


O pormenor do helicóptero.... muito bom!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (28 Out 2016 às 22:58)

Boas!
A máxima subiu bem, chegando aos *26,6°C*. O cheiro a fumo dos incêndios tem sido quase constante por aqui.
A poeirada do Saara é bastante perceptível. A noite segue agradável, estando *23,6°C* neste momento.
Para quem ainda não viu, fiz um vídeo:
http://www.meteopt.com/forum/topico/instabilidade-24-10-2016.9044/
Amanhã devo colocar fotos no mesmo tópico.


----------



## jonas_87 (28 Out 2016 às 23:17)

*23,8ºC*

Oh calor vai-te embora pa.


----------



## António josé Sales (28 Out 2016 às 23:53)

Mesmo a sério que porcaria de calor que nunca mais desaparece, venha a chuva que é bem precisa.

Entretanto por aqui a noite está óptima até diria que um pouco abafada, amanhã espero a descida da temperatura máxima.


----------



## DaniFR (29 Out 2016 às 00:21)

20,1°C, melhor que muitas noites de Verão.


----------



## jonas_87 (29 Out 2016 às 00:23)

Extremos térmicos de ontem: *20,2ºC* / *27,0ºC*

T.actual: *22,7ºC*


----------



## david 6 (29 Out 2016 às 00:35)

isto é de doidos, prestes a chegar a Novembro e aqui nesta zona (Fajarda-Coruche) estar com *21.6ºC* a esta hora é impensável e atenção que já tive 20.5ºC e tem estado a subir porque apareceu o vento!

não sei se estou a entrar em Novembro ou em Junho


----------



## AnDré (29 Out 2016 às 00:42)

22,7ºC de momento em Odivelas.
Está-se mesmo bem na esplanada! 

Ontem a mínima foi novamente tropical: 20,1ºC.


----------



## remember (29 Out 2016 às 00:56)

Boa noite, extremos de ontem:
Max:29.2°C
Min:21.2°C
Actual:23.6°C

A estação apagou os dados à meia noite e já teve máxima hoje, subiu até aos 24.5°C


----------



## jcsmonteiro (29 Out 2016 às 02:12)

Por volta da meia noite o meu carro marcava 24ºC na Nazaré, na avenida ao pé da praia.
Isto é de loucos, foi a primeira vez que consegui andar de t-shirt à noite na Nazaré este ano


----------



## jcsmonteiro (29 Out 2016 às 02:16)

Neste momento março 21ºC em Leiria


----------



## bpereira (29 Out 2016 às 08:01)

Bom dia. No momento 22.6º.





Enviado do meu T200 através de Tapatalk


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2016 às 12:08)

Boas

Mínima 18,0ºC

Agora estão uns abrasadores 23,6ºC com vento fraco e céu nublado por cirrose


----------



## guisilva5000 (29 Out 2016 às 16:03)

Mínima desceu para os *18,2ºC*. 

Agora sem tanta poeira e vento, e com os raios solares mais diretos, dá sensação de estar ainda mais calor, impossível ficar parado ao sol sem reclamar.


----------



## miguel (29 Out 2016 às 17:07)

Estão *27,6ºC* que é a máxima até ao momento...mais um dia de Verão


----------



## Candy (30 Out 2016 às 01:09)

Peniche, neste momento 20ºC

Esta tarde até custava a respirar. Ar pesado... bafo quente... tempo esquisiiiiiiiito!...


----------



## jonekko (30 Out 2016 às 09:50)

Bom dia!!!


----------



## TiagoLC (30 Out 2016 às 18:58)

Boas!
Extremos do dia:
Máxima: *25,7°C*
Mínima: *17,2°C*
É tão estranho anoitecer às 18:30...


----------



## Pedro1993 (30 Out 2016 às 20:01)

Por aqui foi mais um dia bem quente, aliás logo ao início da manhã já se notava bem que iria ser um dia quente, dado que a temperatura já era elevada para as 10 da manhã.
Mas é como eu costumo, se existe 1 coisa em que o Homem ainda não consegue "mexer" é no sol, visto ter mudado a hora, porque o calor que se sentia ás 10, pela hora de verão já eram 11.

máxima: 27ºC
actual: 20.5ºC

Os terrenos por aqui já estão de "cara lavada" todos verdinhos e alguns já com erva do tamanho de 1 palmo.

Hoje foi também um dia de azáfama por parte dos tractoristas, nas preparação e sementeiras dos terrenos.


----------



## windchill (30 Out 2016 às 20:44)

Hoje pela zona de Lisboa foi um dia quase de verão!!
Estive na praia do Guincho pela hora de almoço (que estava cheia) e as temperaturas estavam seguramente na casa dos 23/25 graus, sem vento...
Subi á Peninha (foto)..... o calor era exactamente o mesmo.
Alguns cirros-estratos, alguma névoa..... e tempo quente!!


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2016 às 21:23)

Bela foto, sim os  dias têm estado quentes e calmos nos topos da serra.
Felizmente  lá para dia 4/5 de Novembro as temperaturas vão dar um bom tombo.


----------



## jonas_87 (30 Out 2016 às 21:29)

Hoje a saga das máximas superiores a *25ºC* lá terminou.
Registei então *23,0ºC*, ainda que pareceu estar bem mais no sol directo e com vento fraco/nulo ajudar, não deixou de ser um dia quente.
Neste momento registo a mínima do dia *16,0ºC
*


----------



## criz0r (31 Out 2016 às 01:09)

Boa noite, e mais um fim de semana de "Primavera" se passou. Hoje aqui em Almada esteve um calor particularmente irritante, felizmente que a noite está a compensar até porque já sigo com 16,5ºC e humidade a subir.


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2016 às 12:00)

Boas

Mínima de  13,3ºC

Mais um dia quentinho este, estão 23,1ºC com vento nulo


----------



## criz0r (31 Out 2016 às 14:14)

Boa tarde, mínima de 15,0ºC e humidade relativa muito alta, madrugada já digna de Outono. De momento e para não variar céu pouco nublado, vento fraco e algum calor já mais brando que os dias anteriores.


----------



## miguel (31 Out 2016 às 14:17)

26,0ºC não está muito diferente do forno que foi os últimos dias...


----------



## windchill (31 Out 2016 às 20:34)

A situação parece meio indefinida por esta hora...


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Out 2016 às 20:48)

Aguaceiros (ou virga?) a caminho de Lisboa. Céu muito nublado por altocumulus, o que indica que há convecção na atmosfera.
Extremos do dia:
Máxima: *22,8°C*
Mínima:* 16,8°C*
Atual: *19,8°C*


----------



## windchill (31 Out 2016 às 21:31)

O Estofex vai dando alguma esperança...


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Out 2016 às 21:40)

windchill disse:


> O Estofex vai dando alguma esperança...


Não fiques com expectativas para hoje. Se houver trovoada será amanhã.


----------



## TiagoLC (31 Out 2016 às 21:41)

Por aqui chuvisca muito fraquinho. A maior parte dos ecos que aparecem no radar é virga.


----------



## jonas_87 (31 Out 2016 às 21:44)

Boas noites,

Extremos térmicos: *14,1ºC* / *23,3ºC*
T.actual: *19,1ºC*

Hoje andei pela  serra nos arredores de Colares, simplesmente inacreditável a quantidade de água que aquela serra tem, não me pára de surpreender, cada recanto é sempre uma descoberta.


----------



## Geopower (31 Out 2016 às 21:45)

Aguaceiro fraco  em LIsboa.


----------



## windchill (31 Out 2016 às 22:51)

....o estofex entretanto já melhorou um bocadinho a situação


----------



## PedroAfonso (31 Out 2016 às 23:19)

Pois não sei se era suposto ser já mas está a chover por Almada.


----------



## Teya (31 Out 2016 às 23:32)

E não é que fui apanhada de surpresa, não esperava, mas chove


----------



## miguel (1 Nov 2016 às 11:30)

O Outubro terminou ontem com uns pingos que foi a nota geral de todo o mês, seco e mais seco!! 40mm de chuva num dos meses de mais chuva é terrível... uma gota de agua na seca... já para não falar no calor!


----------



## guisilva5000 (1 Nov 2016 às 13:03)

Nem sabia que podia chover ontem, fui surpreendido 

Infelizmente não acumulou. 
Máxima: *25ºC*
Mínima: *14,4ºC*


----------



## António josé Sales (1 Nov 2016 às 20:49)

aguaceiro forte neste momento desta não estava á espera.


----------

